# Goldies IVF/ICSI Part 23



## Jo

This way to your new home girls  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121849.new#new

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Lorri

Just popped on to congratulate Anita, that's fab news !! I am so very pleased for you  

Hope everyone is doing OK, sorry to have been so quiet, I have been lurking though, thanks for not forgetting me


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Anita

What fantastic news - I am so pleased for you.         

Hi to everyone else too - sorry, have to make this a very quick post - don't have much time to post these days but sending everyone     thoughts and hope you are all doing OK.

Love

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Anita - you've just brightened this very wet bank holiday   Congratulations hun  


Take it as easy as you can over the next few weeks and enjoy every minute  

Debs - hang on in there hun. I've read of people of FF succeeding with Grade 3's. So much of it's luck and having 3 put back must increase the chances of one of them sticking.  and 

Hollysox - welcome home   Wish you'd brought some sunshine home with you  

Ellie - good to hear from you. Hope all's well and Sophie is going from strength to strength.

Redmond - good luck  

CG xxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hello girls,

Just a quickie from me,

Debs..hope you are doing ok and taking it easy,sending you lots of   

Hollysox..glad you are back from your hols and had a good time

Ellie..thanks for the good wishes.  Still not sunk in yet but taking day by day,

Redmond..thinking of you too lots of   to you also..

Got the results back form blood test.  Taken on Tuesday morning,so day 30 of cycle and day 13 after et and it is 582 iu/l.  Do not know what that means and nurse could not explain but have sent results of to Dr Rok so hopefully ok,

anitax


----------



## Hollysox

Aaarrrrghhh I have just lost a long post    

I dont have time to write it all out again so will just say Hi to everyone and hope you are all ok ?  Anita...I'm sure your bloods will be fine hun      Here's to a happy healthy pg

I go to my clinic on June 19th to get my meds to start tx for my FET so it's getting very near now...  Just pray one of my precious frosties is THE one      

Take care my friends....will catch up again soon x


----------



## Hopeful emma

Hello everyone,

May I join you? i post somewhere else on site as I have a little boy already but it would be great to get some support from you guys as the age factor is very hard to deal with.

I have just been to an appointment with my conusultant after an early miscarriage last cycle, and we are planning a new cycle mid july. dont feel very hopeful anymore, am trying to get my optimism back.

At the moment I am really wondering whether to take DHEA or not, it sounds positive but I am very wary about the side effects. does any have any experience or advice about it?

Look forward to getting to know you all.

Em


----------



## Debz1965

Hi All

Anita - I hope your bloods results were OK? 

Hollysox  - A big fingers crossed for your FET this month, we need some more BFP on here 

Stressedem - I am sorry to hear about your miscarriage   awful thing to happen. All the best with your next tx and you're right the more you have the less optimistic you become!     vibes for your next one.

I take Eskimo fish oil which has DHA in it, is it the same thing? - I get really confused with all these potions that are recommended!

A quick update from me. I still feel as if this cycle has not worked as I have had AF symptoms since day 4 post ET and they are getting worse day by day, so I am sure the   is deffo on her way!

Take care all

Debbie xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...my, isn't it quiet on here right now ?

Debs...when do you test hun ?  I am sending you tons of     and some special   and praying your precious embies have decided to stay....  The trouble is, all symptoms during this hellish 2ww can be taken either way so try and keep positive if you can   We are all rooting for you        

Welcome Em...I was so sorry to hear about your miscarriage hun   I wish you lots of luck with your next cycle though with a much better outcome than last time   I'm sorry but I dont know anything about DHEA but if you think it will help, go for it !  This is my last chance with my own eggs coming up in July (we could be cycle buddies  )and I plan on taking ANYTHING that may help me achieve my goal...I have begged my consultant for prednisolone this time and he's agreed to let me have it even though he was reluctant   Em, can I just say, your little boy is gorgeous...you must be so proud of him  

Anita....how are you doing hun ?  I hope your bloods were ok when you went the other day     

CG...how you doing hun ?  and of course Lorri and everyone else ?  Are you all on holiday and didn't tell us   

Can I just have a very quick moan ?  I'm going to anyway so here goes....my clinic rang to say they needed upto date HIV and Hep B&C bloods from me...so I went to my GP who I believe is now sick of my attempts at trying to get pg- to ask if she'd arrange the bloods for me...during the conversation it was mentioned that I only have 3 frosties left so she said do you think they'll thaw all of them at once ?  Cos if they do at least that will be an end to it for you ! Meaning I'd have no option but to give up on my dream if tx this time fails!  I was so mad at her when I came home and thought about what she'd said    How dare she say it so flippantly as if it was no big deal   We all know how stressful this tx is without stupid unhelpful comments by those who should know better !  I was so upset over what she'd said I spent most of yesterday in tears  

Anyway, enough of my moaning....I really hope everyone is ok.  Take care and love to all


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - I test on 7th June, so not far away, but I am having it done via the GP as a 9hr round trip for a blood test was a wee tad to far to go!   so hopefully the results will be back for Friday, but on Thurs 7th June I will be on CD28 so expecting the worst by then anyway!

I cannot believe your GP, bl*ody cheek!!!, poor you, no wonder you got upset I would of done as well........ stupid foolish people without a clue and like you said a doctor SHOULD of known better than to make flippant comments like that!

I hope and pray that this time is a success for you, sending you lots of      

Love

Debbie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

HI everyone...just popping by to wish Debbie lots and lots of good luck vibes for your test on Thursday hun...
          I REALLY hope you get that exclusive BFP....I have my fingers toes and everything else I can possibly cross for you well and truely crossed  

Hi to all the others out there...we have gone far too quiet on this thread right now...where is everyone ? Debbie, do you think they are trying to tell us something  

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

Just popped in to say sorry for being awol and to reassure Hollysox that it's nothing personal   I've been feeling a little down over the past few weeks - guess it's all this waiting about and not knowing when we can go for our next tx. Also trying to gear myself up for my hysteroscopy on Monday and nervous about what they might find. Once that's out of the way I'm sure I'll feel better   Oh and I bumped the car yesterday so not too popular with DH at the moment  

Hollysox - I can't believe the insensitivity of your GP.   There's every chance you will succeed with your frosties so don't give up hope hun.     

Debs - wishing you loads and loads of luck for your test on the 7th    Like Hollysox I'll keep everything crossed for you   

Anita - I hope you're blooming and taking it easy. 

   

Love and luck to all,

CG xxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi All,

Sorry not been on.  Have come down with a bug  and am poorly with sickness and diorrehea,the one thing they say not to get.  Went to drs yesterday and he said just to rest and drink lots but am worring myself to death.  Got blood tests back last weeks 512iul and Mondays 9412iul which is good but does not stop me worrying especially since i am getting alot of pain below and no real symptoms yet    Phoned midwife who has booked me early for usual tests on 18 June but not keen for an early scan despite MMC so am thinking of going private. 

Hope all is well with everybody and good luck to Debs for your testing tomorrow.  I want someone to join me 

anitaxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi girls....hope you have all had a good day ?  Think I have put my back out trying to carry my new bed up the stairs after the rotten delivery driver left me to it     I have spent most of the afternoon sorting out my bedroom and throwing stuff out....why do I keep receipts that are 3 years old    

Anita....you poor thing having that nasty bug...I hope you are doing what your doc has told you to and are resting up ?  Your bloods sound great so please try not to worry hun...and as far as no symptoms yet, there are lots of ladies on here who go 9 months without any symptoms etc...and anyway, this sickness you have COULD be morning sickness     I do understand what you mean about being desperate for symptoms though...I was exactly the same when I was pg....Have you decided to go private for an early scan ?  I think it is a good idea if it will help put your mind at ease hun     Look after yourself and try and keep positive.....

Debbie....sending even more good luck vibes for tomorrow hun...          hope you have kept away from testing early ?   

CG...thanks for your reassurance hun...and am so relieved it's not me who people are trying to avoid ?!  I'm so sorry that you have been feeling so low lately but this IF lark is hard to cope with sometimes   I hope all goes well for your op on Monday    and then you will be able to move forward...all this waiting around is enough to drive anyone crazy   Ooops sorry about the car hun   Just so long as you weren't hurt...that is the main thing    

And todays thought on my GP....I am so looking forward to being able to go and see her and to tell her I am pg after using my frosties          

Hi's to everyone I've not mentioned... Love to all xxx


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've been AWOL, but very busy at work marking 220 exam scripts and also trying to sort a lot of private things out, i.e. finding the beanies, DP and me a home. He is still living in the ex-matrimonal house with his DD (21), DS is at uni. He has told them he is moving, but not that they have two new siblings on the way..... one thing at a time is his motto, well, I fully understand this as they are sensitive "kids" and did not take it well when their mother left the family out of the blue for another man.

The good news is that I had my scan at 11 weeks two days and everything looks great! It was the 1st time DP saw the beanies and heard the heatbeats - he was super chuffed and choked   This was most likely the last visit to the Lister; as my appointment was late the sonographer for some reason did not tell the nurses that I was there so I had no blood test to determine if I can reduce my drugs (I am still on 8mg progynova and 2 cyclogests (800microgram) a day. BUT it looks as if we have saved the 142 pounds for this scan, yeepy this buys a lot of nappies...

Anita - great news congratulations!

Holysox - great you are back from the hols I bet you have this disgustingly healthy looking brown colour in your face.

All the best to everyone, I am off for a well earned break with DP to the southcoast where we have rented a nice cottage by the sea (to make up for the cancelled Majorca holiday)

Take care, I'm back End of June  -ULTRA-


----------



## Debz1965

Just to let you all know BFN for me today........ gutted!

Sorry no personals, will catch up over the weekend after I have drunk a bottle or 2!!

Thanks all for your good wishes 

Debs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lorri

Debs - I am so sorry you got a BFN  

Hollysox - I had a similar converssation with my new GP's a few weeks ago. Got the lecture about how low the success rates are as you get older and that I may just have to accept that I will be childless (yeah thanks doc,like I don't know all that  ). This all from young female gp too !!  At least she has referred me to their counsellor when I refused the antidepressants, so sympathetic but blunt.

ULTRA - Great news about your scan !!

We are no further forward in next steps, dh just won't talk about it, it seems to have affected him far more than I realised  . Its also been put further on the back burner now as our dog has just been through a horrid lump removal operation and has been diagnosed with cancer   and his prognosis is unsure. If he is treatable, it means weeks of treatment and huge vet bills. 

Take care everyone  

Lx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Debs - I'm so sorry to see it was a BFN - you must be devastated. Sending you and your DP lots of   at this difficult time.

Take care, Love, CG xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi girls...this is my second attempt at doing this post...I dont know what’s up with my pc but it keeps freezing on me !!!!  

Oh Debbie...I am so very very sorry to hear your news hun  Please take care of yourself and take time to recover from this horrid result.  I had prayed so hard for you  

Lorri....I’m sorry to see that you have as ignorant a GP as I have   They just dont have a clue do they ?  When I told mine about my m/c she just sort of  indicated that I should have expected it to happen anyway....I’m glad you have managed to get a referal to see a counsellor out of yours though   I hope when you do get to see them they are more helpful...thankfully the clinic I am with offers counselling and she is very understanding... 

Ultra...hi hun, so glad the scan went so well....it must have been a wonderful feeling to see and hear your beanies hearts beating......  

CG...hope you are doing ok hun ?    

Anita....how are you after your bug ?   I hope and pray you are feeling much better and that all is well.....   

Hi’s to everyone I’ve not mentioned.....

I’m feeling a bit fragile today and it isn’t cos of drink !!!!  Would you believe I tripped up while crossing a busy road in Newcastle today and fell flat on my face....I am now sporting  skinned knees, elbows, and a lovely bump on my forehead.....thankfully I didn’t mark my face but goodness knows how I didn’t...I just ache everywhere now....boo hoo.... 

Take care everyone.....lots of love....xxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi All,

Sorry just a quickie from me ,still not well  Dr thinks i have gastrointeritus and had to give a sample  on Friday,although thinks sickness is pregnancy related.

Debs,  i am so sorry for you.  It really is devastating when it is a BFN.  Thinking of both of you.  Take it easy /

Hello to Hollysox, i think you need some TLC,

Lorri.. my gp is a man and very hard to talk to and he is very nuch the same.  He as even mae me pay for all the medicines he gave me this week,despite knowing i am pregnant and can have an excemption form  

Ultra, i am glad evrything is going so well.  Your posts cheer me up,

Hello to everyone i have missed,

anitaxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Everyone,

Just a quickie as dinner nearly ready - DH cooking  

Ultra - it's good to hear all's going well with you and your little ones. I hope the house buying hasn't proved too stressful.   

Lorri - sorry to hear about your dog, I hope he's doing well.    Your DH will come around to talking about things soon - it's still early days and I guess we forget how streesful and disapponting our other halves find it. You must be finding things hard too so sending you some   

Anita - sorry to hear you've been feeling so unwell. A combination of morning sickness and gastrointeritus sounds horrible - wishing you a speedy recovery from the gastrointeritus.   

Hollysox - hope those scrapes and bruises are healing and not too sore now    At least if you had been drinking it wouldn't have hurt! 

Debs - I hope you are ok hun   

The hysteroscopy went well today thankfully. I got the all clear and was told all was normal! Which makes a change for me   Now waiting for our appt with the consultant to see when we start next round of IVF and what he thinks our chances are based on previous cycles. So very relieved  

Love to all, CG xxxxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hi All

Thanks for all your messages, things have been mad here over the weekend as my mum ended being taken in to hospital, so I have not had time to brood over things really.

CG - Glad to hear your hysteroscopy went well today and there were no problems, they are horrible things to have done! Fingers crossed for your next tx 

Anita - So sorry to hear you are feeling unwell, I really hope you are feeling much better soon.

Hollysox - How are the skinned knees and elbows doing? *Ouch* don't you always feel so silly when you fall over in public?!

Lorri - I am really sorry to hear about your dog   lets hope the vets come up with some good treatment. 

Ultra - glad to hear the scan went well and enjoy your well earned break away.

Hi to anyone else I might of missed

Take care all

Debs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Everyone,

Gosh it's been very quiet on here lately!

Debs - I hope you're Mum is ok and it wasn't anything too serious. How are you now? I know how gutted you can feel after a second negative cycle - I really hope you're not down hearted. 

Anita - I hope you're bug free and feeling a lot better. When do you go for your scan?

Em, Lorri, Hollysox, Ellie & Ultra - hope you are all well.

We're off to see Cats tonight as the west end show is on near us. Hoping it's purrfect  

CG xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hope everyone is doing ok ?  I am fully recovered from my fall the other Sunday and am just about recovered from my 6 mile jog a few days ago when I took part in the Great Womens Run to raise money for Cancer Research...between us my friend and I have raised over £300 so not too bad...

Well, my news is....I have started TX yesterday for my FET...I have started to d/reg and also started taking prednisolone yesterday too....I am scared stiff of this tx failing as this really is my last chance with my own eggs and knowing that is just piling the pressure on....I'm going to start my acupuncture again just to see if it will help keep me calm and positive.....  Just hope it works...MY hopeful FET is scheduled for w/c 16th July so everything possible is crossed for this attempt again....    

Anita....how are you doing hun ?  I hope you are feeling MUCH better now ?  Do you have a scan date yet ?  Sending you lots of positive vibes for when the time comes...       

Lorri....how are you doing too ?  I was so sorry to hear about your dog being ill...how is he now ? I hope the vets can help make him feel better soon.  

Debs...you ok hun ?  I too was sorry to hear about your Mum, I hope she is feeling lots better by now though ? 

CG....how did you enjoy Cats ?         Hope it was good !  I'm going to see Joseph in London in December....hopefully with a nice 4-5 month bump showing     

Ultra...it's a while since we heard from you hun..hope you and the 2 little uns are doing well ok ?    

Hi's to anyone I've not mentioned by name today but I hope you are all doing ok...I'm back to work tomorrow   I just lurve my job.....NOT ! 

Take care and love to all xxxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hello Girls,

Sorry not been on.  Sickness is terrible.  Morning and night and then started bleeding over weekend .  Went into hospital and they kept me in.  Thought it might be an ectopic and possibly also normal pg and had to wait for scan.  Pleased to say that all is ok so far and we ARE having twins .  Hence the terrible morning sickness and i have got low blood pressure.  Taking it easy and trying to keep sane,

Hollysox... I am so glad you have started your TX and am really hoping this is the one.  I found FET alot easier than ivf and the drugs so much better.  Fingers crossed that it goes well.  I  see you are going to watch Joseph. I saw it about 2 years ago and loved it,

Lorri... hope i am not putting my foot in it but hoping your dog is ok and getting better,

Debs... sorry to hear about your mum.  What alot you have got on your plate at the moment.  Hope she is better soon,

CG.... i have seen cats in Nottingham .  What did you think??.  It was good but not quite what i thought it was going to be, 

Hello to everyone i have missed,

Going to nibble now and try ward off the dreaded sickness 

Anitaxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie from me as I'm heading off on my hols tomorrow and want to have an early night.  I'm so looking forward to some time in the sun    with a few good books and a bottle or 2 of Rioja  

Hollysox -   that this cycle brings you success and you're heading off to see Joseph with a good pregnancy bump.     I'd certainly do some acupuncture if I were you - it really does help to keep you sane through all the tx and can help keep you positive.

Anita - sorry to hear you've been feeling so sick but it really is a good sign that all's well so hang on in there. Hopefully it'll subside once you get through the 1st trimester. What a scare you must have had with the bleeding - I hope it's gone now. You must be so pleased to hear you're having twins. Try and take things as easy as you can.

Cats wasn't what I expected but got better as the show went on. For most of the first half I thought we'd made a big mistake going to see it but it did get better and the flexibility and cat like grace of the dancers was impressive. I suppose I just expected more in the way of good music and songs like other musicals I've seen. 

Take care everyone, Love, CG xxxx


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Everyone!

Just back from my holiday on Camber Sands near Rye, where we rented a cottage by the sea. It was bliss! Very lucky with the weather, on the beach every day and I hardened the beanies with a few baths in the sea - it's just sooo much better than any pool (although we did have a heated pool with the cottage. It was such a nice experience for DP and I (as we do not live together yet), just relax and having time for ourselves.

CG - enjoy your days in the sun - I envy you the bottles of wine... although I was naughty and had a couple of glasses of bubbly to celebrate the end of the 1st trimester

Anita - welcome in the twin club. So sorry to hear about your morning and eve sickness, I was blessed not to have any of this at all. My Consultant said only about 60% of women have morning sickness and hear i was waiting and waiting thinking there was sth wrong with me.

Hollysox - I keep EVERYTHING and more crossed for you that your FET is a success this time, just keep calm, have acupuncture at least once a week and direct before and after ET if you can. I am convinced this was the key to my success

I had my 1st boodtest on this week and this coming Thu the all important Nuchal Fold Translucent Scan for the detection of Downs. I will also see the Midwife for the 1st time this Thursday, very late I know, but I just changed GP near my work so I can fit antenatal appointments in with work and commuting and can have the twins in a London University Hospital with excellent premature care facilities and not the local country place in Sussex with a very high MSR rate.

All the best to everyone, I'll let you know how we got on with the 1st NHS scan.

Take care and enjoy the sunny WE.  -ULTRA-


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Everyone

Anita - Sorry to hear you have been poorly with m/s, lets hope it passes soon for you.

Hollysox - fingers crossed for this cycle for you....... lets have some more good news on here!   Well done you for the run. I don't think I could of been quite so energetic!  

CG - By the time you read this you should be back from your hols. I hope you had a fab time and are nice and brown.

Hello to Lorri, Ultra and anyone else I have missed.

Our update is that we have a follow up appointment middle of next month, but not thinking about tx until then, just need a break from it all.... so we will see what the cons says on the appointment. Not sure if I feel I can go through it again with my naff ole eggies, but we will see what is advised!

Take care all

Debbie xxx


----------



## yonny

I also lived in Lurksville for a bit as nowts been happening for me!  I can now report though that Im off for my treatment on 8th July to reprofit!
Hi Meerkat!!  Roll on August!!

Debs, so sorry lovey!  

Hi to everyone else, I need to go and read up a bit on you all!!

Lots of love anyway and will post again soon
Yonny x


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Yonny

Best of luck at Reprofit - hope all goes well with your cycle    

Blown you some lucky 7s too!



Meerkat x


----------



## yonny

oH OH OH!! i WANT A CYCLE SMILEY!!!!!   
Thanks meerkat xxxxxx
Y x


----------



## Debz1965

Meerkat- I am so sorry hun for your neg result, it sucks does'nt it!!   
Good luck for your snowbabes in Aug, everything crossed for you x

Yonny - Keep us posted as I am thinking about reprofit for the future, if I can persude dp on the whole ' going abroad and using DE scenario'  

Finally the rain has stopped in Wales and the sun is out for a short while! yeehaaa....

Debs xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone....Im day 9 of d/regging now and am slowly going crazy !!!  Spent most of yesterday evening in tears.....AF has shown up today and I have had the worst cramp Ive had in ages   !  Nearly threw up in the coffee shop this morning...not a good look thats for sure... 

Enough of me though....

Meerkat, oh hun I am so sorry to see your news......sending you a huge hug and lots of love ...heres hoping you have better luck in August    .....everything is crossed for you .....Thank you for the bubbles hun, Im going to return the favour....You mentioned about that IVF cd....yes, I have it too I think...it is split into sections for the various txs for IVF or FET...I did listen to it during my last cycle and found it quite relaxing..... 

Debs...how are you doing hun ? I hope you are taking it easy and managing to enjoy your time out.  Its not long until your review appointment so hopefully by then you will be feeling stronger...sending you a special hug too... 

Ultra....your holiday sounded wonderfully relaxing and it must have been lovely for you and DP to spend some time alone....OMG, your first midwife appointment tomorrow....good luck hun and good luck for the Nuchal test too......       

Anita....Im so sorry that you are having such a bad time with the sickness but as CG says...it is all good signs so that must be such a relief for you.....hopefully once you get on a few more weeks it will subside...And another OMG....TWINS for you too.....how wonderful.....take it easy ok ?  

Lorri....thinking of you hun....hope everything is ok.....  

CG...Hope you have a good time on your hols wherever you are...... Try and bring some sunshine back with you if you can  

Yonny...good luck for ET in Reprofit next month....

Sorry if I've missed anyone out but hello and please forgive me....my head is like mush today  

Take care...xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Sorry I don't get a chance to post very often but I do think of you all!  Our wee poppet was six months old at the weekend.  I still have to pinch myself to believe she's really ours after 9.5 years of trying and just about giving up all hope! I do hope my mentioning her won't upset anyone as I still remember all too clearly how hard it all is.

Not time for many personals but just wanted to send a big   to everyone.

Meerkat - I am so sorry about your BFN but it's great news that you have four lovely frosties - I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you in August.  Take care of yourself in the meantime.

Hollysox - hang on in there with the d/r.  The side effects can be absolutely beastly    but you will feel better when you start stimming.  (I know you know this already - just wanting to remind you because I needed lots of reminding when I was feeling rotten, especially when my brain was mush and the hormones were running rampant!). I am sending lots of     your way in the meantime.

Anita - twinnies!!!!  You clever thing.  Sorry about the awful morning sickness.  Hope you start feeling better soon.  Sending you and your wee beanies lots of    . 

CG - hope you are enjoying your well-deserved hols.

Yonny - good luck with your cycle in July.

Must go now - someone's getting hungry....

Love

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Ellie....it is SO good to hear from you.... 

My goodness, I cant believe your little angel is now 6 months old   The time flies by so fast and she must be growning and changing each day....Ellie, I certainly dont mind you coming on here and mentioning her hun and I doubt anyone else will either....you are an inspiration to the rest of us and give us hope that maybe we too will be as lucky as you have been....please keep popping in and giving us updates on your little girl....please forgive me though cos I have forgotten her name   I tell you, my brain is mush now....Sophie rings a bell but I'm not 100% sure, sorry   Anyway, you take care and enjoy being a mum....hopefully there will be some more of us joining you in that role very soon      

Hi's to everyone else out there too.....  Have a good day.....


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Girls,

Sitting in my study looking at the liquid sunshine poring from the skies that really matches my mood. It is now two days since my disastrous scan appointment and, although I calmed down a bit, I still feel angry and cheated.
When DP and I went to the Royal London on Thu 8am for what we thought was the Nuchal Fold scan it turned out that 1) the appointment made for me by my GP surgery was only for a dating scan 2) That this sonographer was not qualified to do a NFS and 3) being 15 weeks 2 days gone it is too late to have a meaningful NFS!
She showed me the referral form from my GP where it said"patient declined NFS" underneath the recommendation from my GP " patients age 46 NFS recommended". In an additional letter he also asked the consultant to give me an early appointment to discuss the twin pregnancy and any noninvasive tests to check on the babies. 

He faxed and posted that on the 25th May, the form had a "received on 11th June" stamp on it and surgery and hospital are only one tube station appart!

Now only 5 weeks later I have still no appointment with the consultant and no chance of an early diagnosis for Down's syndrome. Although it was nice to see the two monsters on the picture again moving around, I really did not need a 3rd dating scan , which leaves me now with 3 different estimated delivery dates!

I could not do much work after this and did some research into NFS on the internet. Found an excellent paper by the Prof who developed that type of scan and it explained why it can only be done until week14, not much consolidation, especially as Lister recommended to have a NFS done privately at a Harley Street centre! great, spend 500 pounds on a useless piece of info. With all due respect, I think they know everything to get you pregnant, but not much about the antenatal care.

At 1pm I had my 1st rather tearful appointment with the midwife. She was very nice and tried everything to help me. She set up a meeting with the practice manager and my GP to clear up what went wrong and it looks like the hospital did not pick up the faxed letter on May 25th.
Anyway, they don't know what  know that the eggies where only 24 years old, so that gives me a risk rating of 1:1250 compared to 1:20. I try to stay positive, but if this performance is an indication of the care I will get from Royal London I might change hospitals or go and have them in my home country Germany.

Sorry girls about this long ME post, just tell me to shut up and be grateful that I have to beanies growing and take them as they come!

I wish you all good luck with your various treatments, take care

-ULTRA-


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Sorry not been on. Had a car accident just over a week ago,completely lost it on a country lane and ended up in a field and through a hedge and fence.  Really calm at the time and then it all went .  Had to go to a and e who said seemed ok but on Tuesday ended up in emergency and EPAC and thought the worst.  Luckily twins still ok but to take it easy, still having alot of pain,especially down below but trying to forget about it 

Am off to Spain next week for 2 weeks to visit in-laws and am going to try and rest but am petrified something will go wrong whilst i am there but i think we both need a break,

Will talk more when i get back,

anitaxxx


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Anita,

So sorry to hear about your car accident, but glad twins are ok. Wil you fly to Spain? My GP advised not to fly until pregnancy is well established at week 17 to 18 with twins. Would love to see my parents in Germany, but decided better safe than sorry, so they will come over in late August instead.

Take care and put these feet up! Regards,

-ULTRA-


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone.....hope you are all managing to avoid the rain    I am totally sick of it now....it is sooooo depressing  

Ultra....oh hun, what a horrible experience you have been through...please dont apologise for the 'me' post either...I think you are well and truely entitled to have a good rant.....try not to stress though cos as you say, the chances of downs should be very low with a 24 year old donor....   Take it easy and look after yourself and those precious beanies....

Oh Anita....my God, how are you feeling today ?  I was shocked to hear about your accident but very relieved to hear you and the twins are ok.....please take things very easy, ok..... 

Better go though....gotta go back out to work very soon.....


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Ultra - what a carry-on.  Rant on - it helps to get things off your chest.

Anita - you poor thing.  I am so pleased to hear that you are all OK. Make sure you are pampering yourself - you deserve it.  I hope you have a lovely holiday.

Hollysox - hope you are feeling a bit better now.  Not long now till you start stimming?

Hope everyone else is doing OK.  We actually have some sunshine this afternoon so am now going out with wee Tootie to top up our Vitamin D before it starts raining again!!! 

Ellie


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi y'all!

Anita - sorry to hear about the accident - hope you are not too badly shaken up and glad to hear that the twinnies are OK.  Enjoy your stay in Spain and bring some sun back with you!

Hollysox - how are you doing?  Your tx must be fast approaching - sending lots of       your way

Yonny - not long for you either - sending you best wishes too    

Ellie - great to hear how you and wee Tootie are doing - please do keep in touch with us as Hollysox says it's a great inspiration for us!

Meerkat x


----------



## yonny

Hi girls!! 
Gosh Anita, snap!!  what is it about these country lanes these days!! I swerved to avoid a fox on Saturday and ended in a ditch!!   Glad you and bubbs are ok !!  Enjoy your hols!

Ultra - you poor thing! How are you feeling today? 

Im counting down to Sunday now when I fly to Reprofit for tx     excited and nervous!!! Thank you for the good wishes! Ill log on when Im there to keep you all updated!!

Love to all

Yonny x


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Girls,

Feel much better now, thanks. My hospital phoned on Monday and offered me a quad test and early abnormally scan on Tuesday done by the obstetrician himself. It is not very conclusive with twins and once the blood results are in they can only give an overall risk rating. He took lots of measurements and even in the 5 days since the last scan they have both grown by several mm!

Anyway, it was nice to see the two monsters again making somersaults and I have resigned myself that I take them whatever they have or not.

All the best to everyone,

-ULTRA-


----------



## Hollysox

H Goldies....hope you are all doing ok ?

Yonny...OMG you too....I hope you are ok after your accident in the car   I also wanted to wish you so much luck for your tx this weekend in Reprofit        

Anita...hope you are feeling ok too and that you are having a lovely time in Spain...please try and bring some sun back with you if you can hun  

Ultra...that is great news about them offering you a quad test....I am sure you have nothing to worry about with these two little bubbas...they are growing properly and are very active so take all these as fantastically good signs     

Meerkat....how are you doing hun ?   Hope you are feeling a little stronger    

Debs, Lorri, CG, and Ellie and anyone I may have missed out....  to you all....

My scan went ok on Tuesday and I have now been able to reduce my buserelin and start my progynova tablets....   I go back next Thursday for my lining scan so hopefully by then things should be coming along nicely      Hopefully ET will then take place the week of the 16th all depending on whether my frosties thaw ok of course....trying not to stress over them just yet and trying to stay calm    Can I just ask Ellie, Anita or Ultra if any of you did the pineapple juice thing during your 2ww's ?  I cant stand the drink but will try it if you think it is a good idea  

Better be going for now though...take care xxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Hollysox

Good to hear from you.  

As far as pineapple juice is concerned, this is to drink before ET as it helps to build up the lining, as do brazil nuts as they both contain selenium.  You should only drink 'not from concentrate' pineapple juice and don't eat fresh pineapple either.  You'll need the fresh when you're 9 months pregnant and about to pop as it contains something that is supposed to bring on uterine contractions.  The 2WW is a bit early for those  

Good luck with building up a nice juicy lining    

All the best 
Meerkat x


----------



## Hollysox

Now I'm confused   I always thought it was to help an embryo to implant....?

Since your comments hun I have checked it out on the site and am now more confused than ever....some saying it helps with implantation and others as you have said say it can bring on m/c......aaaarrrrrghhhhh....this whole IF is a mine field   Not sure what to believe now......


----------



## Debz1965

Hi All

I have been AWOL lately! sorry about that!

Anita - really sorry to hear about your accident, I hope you had a fab hol 

Yonny - Sorry to hear about your accident as well, good luck for your tx, I am still thinking about using that clinic, you will have to let me know what it's like there etc....    

Hollysox -     of sticky vibes for your tx hun, like you I always though pineapple juice was for implantation? - there always seems to be conflicting things on here, that's why I don't look around to much!  

HI to everyone else, Ellie, Ultra, CG, Meerkat and anyone I have missed xx

No more news from me, forgetting about tx until our follow up which is next week, it's been lovely not thinking about it for the last 4 weeks, maybe that is a sign for me?

Take care all

Debs xxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone - hope you are all enjoying some nice weather.  It was lovely with us today.

Hollysox - I have been always been bit puzzled about the advice to take pineapple juice during the 2ww - it's supposed to be because of the selenium  it contains but when I went and looked up how much selenium pineapple juice actually has, I worked out that you would have to drink literally litres of the stuff every day to get a meaningful amount of selenium.  There is also the issue of it possibly causing uterine contractions.  I therefore steered clear of it during my 2ww but I did eat a few brazil nuts every day - they are definitely high in selenium and, from memory, recommended by Zita West to help implantation.  I also took a prenatal supplement which contained selenium as well as other vits and minerals. Zita West also recommends plenty of Essential Fatty Acids so I took an EFA supplement as well as a few walnuts (high in EFAs) each day.  Do you have the ZW book ("Fertility and Conception")?  I found it really helpful and tried to follow all her advice on diet and supplements.  It sounds like your cycle is going well - keeping my fingers crossed for your scan on Thursday.  Good luck    .

Hi to Meerkat, CG, Lorri, Debs, Ultra and anyone else I've missed.

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Ellie and thanks for your thoughts on the pineapple juice saga....I think on reflection I may well keep away from taking it during the 2ww...providing I get to that stage of course...I am taking nothing for granted     I have taken brazil nuts and walnuts during my 2ww's in the past but never been lucky to get a bfp at the end of it...I was just curious about the pineapple juice thinking I may have missed out on an opportunity to take something which could have helped.....Deb, you are so right....this site can have lots of conflicting results   The odd thing is....the time I did get my bfp I didn't do anything or take anything special during the 2ww except for my Pregnacare....  Such is life........

How is everyone doing out there ?  Ok I hope ? Still not much sunshine around....I am getting sick and tired of this pathetic excuse for a summer now   

Take care everyone and I'll let you know how I get on with my scan on Thursday...I have an appointment with the clinic counsellor the same day but after the scan.... 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## yonny

Hello girls, I know Im not here very much but just a quickie to let you know that Im back from Brno with 3 grade one embies on board!!!
Its all in the hands of the gods now..........   
The madness begins...............................................


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Everyone,

Spain was lovely - lots of sun, good books and wine   Can't believe I've been back just over a week already.

Meerkat, I'm so sorry it was a BFN for you  those frosties are the ones     Not long to wait now if you're having tx in August. I think I'll be following you shortly, will be trying with my 2 frosties soon.

Hollysox - well done on the charity run. I hope everything is going well with your cycle. I'll be keeping everything crossed that this is your time and you get that well deserved positive     

Anita - hope you're having/had a great time in Spain and the morning sickness has subsided. You must be so excited it's twins.

Ultra - hope you're doing well and enjoying your pregnancy. 

Yonny - 3 grade 1 embies on board - that's excellent news. Take it easy over the next couple of weeks. Sending you and those embies load of  

Debs - good luck with your review this week.

Ellie - it's lovely to hear from you again and please do let us know how Sophie is getting on. We need reminding that it can work out! It's hard to believe 6 months has gone by already. It must make the years of trying seem so worth while.

Lorri - hope you're doing ok.

Love & luck to all, CG xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone....hope you are all doing ok today ?  I’m on a quick break from work so thought I’d catch up with you all...

Yonny...omg 3 grade 1’s on board...how fantastic...sending you tons of good luck vibes hun and pray for a good result ...            

CG...glad you enjoyed Spain and thanks for bringing some sun back with you !!!   So, you have decided to go with an FET tx next time round....I really hope everything goes well for you when tx starts hun...       

Meerkat, Debs and Lorri  ...hope you ladies are doing ok ?  

Anita and Ultra...how are you ladies doing ?  I hope you are both feeling ok and that you are enjoying every second of your pregnancies....look after yourselves...  

Ellie...hope you and Sophie are enjoying the sunshine ?

As for me...my scan went fine and it is all systems go for Friday 20th providing my snowbabies  make the thaw.......they are ringing me on Wednesday to let me know how many have survived   I only have 3     so please God, let some make it        

Take care then and will catch up again soon....


----------



## ULTRA

Hello Girls,

Sorry for being AWOL a bit, but there is so much to do before M(oving)-day , which is still not finalised - solicitors, oh I wish  I had studied law instead of Engineering! Conveyance is rhyming to Chewing gum - the offer was accepted on 27th May and we still waiting to exchange contracts although both we and the sellers are in total agreement and all the finances are sorted! 
I also went to a different law firm on Thu specialising in parental rights as a result of fertility treatment (which is quite complicated when both parents are still married, but not to each other....) It turned out that if sth will happen to me while giving birth and I cannot make a declaration in front of a registrar that my DP is the father of the twins, my still husband could claim parental rights. DP would have to go to court to even get access to his babies! Well, my hubby  still does not know I am pregnant, but I probably can't hide it too much longer. It just makes me think about all the forms we signed at the clinic re parental rights, a shame we did not get copies of the papers.

We were advised to make a will each to regulate affairs (£500 each!), but this would obviously only take affect if I die, not if I am "just" incapacitated.

And this week I finally get to meet my consultant at the hospital where I'm planning to give birth and also have a Doppler scan to check the babies' blood flow.

Hollysox - I keep EVERYTHING crossed for your thawing process on Wed, they will ALL make it!!!

CG - glad you had a great time in Spain, ahh sun, sea, s** & sangria maybe not in that order 

Yonny - good luck and lots of sticky vibes!

Ellie - all the best for your follow up, keep an open mind for everything. three years ago I was totally against DE route, now I am glad I listened and had our names put down on the waiting list early - just in case...

Anita - how are your twins doing? Did you have the nuchal fold scan yet?

Greetings to Meercat, Debsz and everybody I haven't mentioned,

-ULTRA-


----------



## Ellie.st

Just dropping in to say hello to everyone.

CG - glad you had a good holiday. Good luck for your FET.  Am sending your little frosties    in preparation!

Ultra - sounds like you are up to your eyes with the legal profession just now. Good luck getting everything sorted out.  Hope you are also getting a chance to put your feet up sometimes.

Yonny - 3 grade one embies is fantastic.  Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you.  Hope they are snuggling in as I type!

Hollysox - so glad to hear everything is going well.  Good luck with your scan on Wednesday, and I will be beaming down lots and lots of     to you and your three frosties on Friday.

Hello to Lorri, Debs and Meerkat.  Hope you are managing to catch some good weather.  It's still chucking it down here.

Anita - hope you and the twinnies are doing fine and that you are over the shock of your accident.

Well, our wee poppet is now almost seven months old (five months if you count from from her due date).  She's doing really well - started on solids two weeks ago (banana is the favourite) and the hot news this week is that she has discovered her hands (very, very interesting, apparently, and needing to be examined very carefully every time she is awake.   ).  Oh, and she sleeps 12 hours every night and has been for ages (not sharing this particular snippet with my NCT group as most of them are still very sleep deprived and they might do me a mischief...).  I still can't believe she is ours - she is a wee treasure and we are so lucky to have her.

Hi to anyone else reading this that I've not mentioned.  Hang on in there.  Miracles can happen ... we are proof.

Ellie


----------



## Debz1965

Hi All


Yonny - sending you lots of sticky vibes     fingers crossed for you.

Ultra, sounds like you are having a bit of a nightmare, I hope everything works out OK for you. Good luck with the moving as well!

CG - Sounds like Spain was lovely, shame you could not bring back some sunshine. All the best for you FET, lets hopt it's this time for you!  

Hollysox - Good luck for Weds, I pray your frosties make it.  

Sorry it's a quickie, hello to everyone else, Meerkat, Anita, Ellie, Lorri anyone else I have missed in my rush!

Take care all

Debs xxx


----------



## yonny

Hi girls and thank you for all the good wishes, it means a lot!!! 
I cant seem to stay awake much these days - apart from eating!!   so I havent been posting a lot but I am reading up on you all and following your stories! 
I promise to post a full post once I can keep my eyes open!!
Much love to all
Yonny x


----------



## cesca

Hi Girls 
Awwww meerkat thanks for remembering me in your message  

yonny good luck sweetheart 

Ellie i can't believe your little sweetpea is sleeping 12 hours1 My little maeve was sleeping 10 hours until last week and since then has been waking every 2 hours again so i have started to give her baby rice yesterday and am hoping for a better nights sleep!!! she is now 5 months and 1week old. I can't believe how lucky i am after so long wanting another baby she is here and growing soooooo fast . i have been blessed . 

Ultra my DH is a lawyer and he is intrigued by your situation, he said he would look up all the authorities and find out what happens in your situation.I will keep you posted when he does find out. 

Ellie our little poppet is 5 months old ( born 3 weeks early) I have started her on baby rice and she seeems to love it . Hopefully this will encourage her to sleep longer at night!! I thought I would hang out until she was 6 months old but her waking every 2 hours at night is doing me in!!! having slept from 7till 5 for weeks!!

I am still struggling with my beautiful daughter .... she is such hard work!!!  I think I suffered a little with post natal depression. I found breast feeding such hard work until i found out she has terrible thrush in her mouth. nine weeks of struggle . even then it was me who noticed it and not the professionals! I had been up to the doctors every week because she was constantantly crying and even taken her up to casualty as she cried every time i fed her . All the professionals said bottle feed her you are probably too old to have the amount of milk she needs . What a load of CR..P... If only they had diagnosed the thrush earlier then my life would have been lest stressed . I am now bf and bottle feeding 1/2 and 1/2 but I wish I was totally breast feeding , it was just my supply diminished during that awful time and I was too knacke ed to express. 
Maeve is adorable and I love  her to bits I wish you all ,all the luck in your struggle for a baby because thats seems to be what it is. miracles can happen ..... We struggled for 6 years and loads of unhappiness ...then we took the decision of DE and I feel blessed with our little miracle. tons of love and luck to you all cescaxxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Cesca...it’s lovely to hear from you hun and to find out how you and little Maeve are doing....    to those so called professionals for not discovering her thrush....I love it how they always try and blame everything on our age too !!!!  Please keep popping by though cos it is great to hear from you hun...Like Ellie, you give the rest of us so much hope  

Well, the clinic rang today to say they think 2 of my frosties may be ok but wont know for sure till tomorrow...so, another sleepless night with worry !  I’ll let you know what happens but I am praying they will be ok to go ahead with ET on Friday        

This is just a very quick post cos my computer has been acting up big time today and I keep losing long posts...now, Daisy wants to go out for her walk and I cant concentrate cos she keeps crying !!!! So, gotta run but will do a proper post tomorrow, I promise....

Take care ladies....xxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Just dropping by to send my best wishes to Hollysox and tons of growing and dividing vibes for her two frosties. Here's a dance to encourage them to do their thing  

[fly]              [/fly]

Best of luck my sweet   

Meerkat xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Got back at the weekend from Spain.  Very hot and nice to see in-laws etc but nicer to be home and back to cooler days 

Twins seem to be ok,had alot of bleeding whilst abroad and had to go to hospital and EPAC here but seems fine now.  Next big step is Friday got our nt scan.

Hollysox, hoping everything goes ok on Friday and those frosties are doing their job 

Yonny, good luck for your 2ww. I think you are very brave having all three put back,especially all grade ones .  Iam still struggling with bad morning sickness and feel ill most of the day , midwife insists it is because it is twins so wonder what it would be like with three on board,although i think i would still do it again with my 4 frosties 

Ultra,  good luck with the house move and all those lawyers.  Really hope you get it all sorted out,

Hello to Lorri, Meerkat, Ellie and Debs and everyone,

Anitaxx


----------



## Hollysox

Thanks Meerkat for the dance !  can you keep it going a bit longer hun ? The phone call today was not as good as I'd hoped...one embie hasn't done anything and the other has only increased by 1 cell so not looking very good at all   She will ring me tomorrow first thing to let me know her decision and if there has been any improvement they will go ahead with et tomorrow at about 11am...if not, well that's it    I have never wanted to get to a 2ww as much but know deep down that the chances are pretty slim....will let you know what happens anyway...

Anita....pleased you enjoyed Spain but sorry you are still bothered by the sickness....I hope you feel better soon hun.

Hi's to Ultra, Debs, Yonny, Lorri, Cesca, Ellie, hope you are all ok today ?


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

This is just a very quick message  as someone's lunchtime is just coming up.

Hollysox - keeping everything crossed and here's a wee dance for your frosties 
                  
I'm no expert but I do know that some embies are just a bit slow to get going  - if it was me, I would ask for them to be put back regardless of what they've done by tomorrow.  (Hope you don't mind me saying this).

Anita - glad to hear everything is OK.  Hope the horrible sickness pushes off soon.   

Cesca - glad to hear that Maeve is doing fine, and that you are feeling better.  Don't get me started about professionals and b/f ....   

Hi to Meerkat, CG and everyone else.

Ellie


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox, I hope and pray for you that everything is good for tomorrow, fingers, toes and curtains crossed for you! 

I am sure you will keep us posted x


Sorry just flitting in and out today, but wanted to send my best to Hollysox.

Hi to everyone else x xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hollysox,

Just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you and your frosties. Like all the girls on here I will have everything crossed for you over the next 24 hours.

Will try a little embie dance for you. Hopefully those wee frosties are just slow starters.

[fly]     [/fly]

Sending you a huge cyber hug too at this stressful time   

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## ULTRA

All the best Hollysoxs, I'd agree with Ellie, if they let you go ahead I would have them anyway - being in the environment they are designed to be in rater than a Petri dish with fluid, you never know what they might achieve. At least you can say you have tried EVERYTHING!

Best of luck -ULTRA-


----------



## Hollysox

Thank you all so much for your support   Unfortunately my precious embies have all perished     I feel quite numb at the moment and not sure what to do next....my options are running out anyway so all I am really left with is DE and sperm....I haven't made a follow up appointment yet cos I cant face it to be honest !  I had so much pinned on these frosties.....I feel a bit lost right now and not quite sure which way to turn....maybe in a few days I will be able to think straight ?  Again....Thank you all so much for being there...it really helps me feel like I'm not alone....

Take care everyone...lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - Oh hun I am so sorry, words fail me at times like this. I hope you are feeling a little better in a few days time    

You make sure you take care of yourself, give your pooch a huge big cuddle.

I am looking at the DE route now after a follow appointment, this whole thing is crap to say the least!  

Debs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lorri

Hi All, sorry for being awol, I haven't been on FF for a while but have read through the messages and thankyou for not forgetting me .

Hollysox - I am so so sorry and am really gutted for you, I know how much hope you had pinned on your frosties. I know how low you must be feeling too <<<hugs>>>

Lxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Oh Hollysox I'm so very sorry to read your news.   I know how much this meant to you and how devastated you must feel. 

Sending you loads of hugs - only wish I could give you a real one   

Thinking of you, love, CG xxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hollysox,

I wanted to say how sorry i am and to take care.

We had to have DE and sperm and in the end it did not make any difference to us.  My dh always knew he had to have donor sperm and although it hurt that i had to give up on my own eggs it was a good decision for us. Lokk at us now 

Take care ,

anitaxxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hello Hollysox
I've not had access to my computer for a couple of days and just read your news.  So sorry that your frosties perished.  Sending you the biggest hug  

Take some time out and be kind to yourself.  I know this is devastating news for you to come to terms with, but things will seem clearer given time.  You do have options available to you.

Take care of yourself hun          xxx

Quick hello to everyone else - so glad the rain has stopped at long last !



Meerkat xxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

oh well looks like I spoke too soon!


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

Can I join you please.  Briefly, I have had two ICSI cycles now. The first one was in December 2004 but I got a , my 2nd one was in March 2005 and I got a   which gave me my gorgeous DS, who is now nearly 20 months.  

I had my 1st Medicated FET in May of this year which ended in a  and I am  now cycling for my 2nd Medicated FET booked for the end of this month. I have d/regged and am now on HRT tablets. I have a lining scan booked in for this Friday and all being well (nice and thick), my ET should be on Monday 30th July. 

I do know some of you already. Hollysox - 

I have also read some of your posts over the past couple of months and so I dont feel like a complete stranger.  I will get to know you all hopefully over the coming weeks. Is anyone else on their 2ww first two weeks of August or thereabouts?

My DS is pulling me by my finger (owww!) into the garden, no doubt to retrieve something he's got stuck somewhere, so I'll catch up with you all later. 

Bye for now. 

Trish x


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Hollysox - I am so, so sorry about your frosties.     You don't need to make any decisions yet - give yourself some time to recover and think about things.  However, as Anita says, you still have options. 

Skiwizard - welcome and good luck with your cycle. Not long to go to the 30th. Your wee boy looks lovely.

Am I the only one thinking that we will all soon need webbed feet?   

Ellie


----------



## ULTRA

Hollysox - so sad about your news, words fail me in such moments. I felt like that on my 2nd try when none of the eggs fertilised and the doc said:" this is it, your eggs are not good enough". Before that I always rejected DE route, but I gave it a serious thought again and although I had (and still have) reservations, I went along and was lucky 1st time! Having seen my twins on the scan they do feel like "ours" and I hope once I've felt them move I can even say "mine".
Have a break & do some soul searching and you will find the right solution for yourself. Take care, you'll be in my prayers  -ULTRA-


----------



## skiwizard

Awwww........... thanks Ellie, that's so sweet of you to say. 

I've just ordered myself a pair of webbed feet off the internet.  

Trish


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone    and thank you all so much for the messages of support   I really do appreciate all your kind thoughts.....

I'm still in a bit of a mess to be honest but have been emailing some clinics abroad about DE tx for single women....although having approached them I admit that I am scared stiff of having tx abroad....it just sees so scarey to me....I have arranged a follow up with my own clinic for next Thursday so I'll see what they say first.  I think the waiting list will be sooooo long though  

Gotta go for now but will be back later.....


----------



## Hollysox

Back again  

Trish...hi hun and welcome to our little group.  Not long now until your FET...     Here's hoping for a little brother or sister for your DS      

Just wanted to say that I am going on a last minute holiday tomorrow morning   I only booked it last night    I feel guilty for spending the money on this holiday though when I should be keeping my cash for tx  

Anyway take care and look after yourselves...I will try and bring some sun back with me this time....


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Hollysox 

Thanks for the welcome hun. 

Wow............that was spontaneous.  Good for you though.  Have a wonderful time. Are you going on your own? Enjoy it, you deserve a bit of self indulgence.  

Will catch up with you when you get back. I want to hear all about it.  

Trish


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Hollysox
Hope you have a lovely holiday - what a wonderful impulsive thing to do - don't feel guilty though, you enjoy yourself.  Let's hope there are some lovely gorgeous waiters around tending to your every whim    Pllllleeeease bring some sun back with you       
Have fun x

Welcome Skiwizard  all the best for your lining scan on Friday     I'm hoping to have FET in August 

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all well and enjoyed a rare ray of sunshine today - had to dust down the old sunglasses   



Best wishes to all
Meerkat x


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Meerkat 

Thanks for your well wishes re my scan on Friday. Not long to go now.  I am beginning to get a bit aggitated though and I have started nest-building again.  I always do it just before ET, god knows why, but I do.  The house looks lovely for it though.  Doesnt last long unfortunately. DS gets a hold of it and tips it upside down again. 

Are you having a medicated FET or a natural one? When is it? I definitely enjoyed sitting out today, sadly not much in the way of sun though. Hollysox is bringing us some back with her next week hopefully. 

Trish


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

Trish - welcome to the mad house   Wishing you loads of luck for this cycle    I hope your scan goes well on Friday.

Anita - I hope you're enjoying the cooler weather and the morning sickness had eased a bit. Good luck for your scan on Friday.

Hollysox - the break will do you good - so enjoy  Have a lovely time   Please try to bring some sun back with you ... My holiday already feels a long time ago and these webbed feet aren't comfy   Mind you if I lived in other parts of Gloucestershire they'd be welcome. 

Meerkat - when do you start your prep for FET?

Well I'm still not sure what to do next - head still says give up on my own eggs and move on to DE if my frosties don't make it through the freeze or 2ww BUT it seems so final. Will need to make my mind up soon if I'm going to phone in with my next period.  

Ellie, Lorri, Ultra, Debs - I hope you're all well.

CG xxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Everyone,

Hello to Skiwizard and good luck for your scan on Friday 

Hollysox...Hoping you have a good holiday with plenty of sun and time to relax and think things over,

Meerkat...not long to go now.  I have really got my fingers crossed for you for this try.  I am wanting some company 

CG...it is the waiting and wondering i always found hard.  There are so many what ifs but only you can make that decision.  I always felt better when i was on treatment at least then i was doing something positive,

Ultra...how are you doing?  Hope everything is ok with you and twinnies.  I can believe how far gone you are it is going really fast,

I had my scan on Friday and twinnies are both fine .  Very little chance of Downs Syndrome  and they found where i have been bleeding from and are hoping it is going to slow down and stop. They were a little surprised that the other scans had shown nothing so i felt relieved and i can slowly come off my tablets and are hoping then this sickness will start to go  cannot wait,

Hello to Ellie, Lorri and to everyone,

anitaxx


----------



## skiwizard

Cotwold Girl - Hi and thanks for thinking of me re my scan on Friday.  I hope its a nice thick lining. I will try and remember to ask what thickness it is. I never ask any questions and I should really. 

I have read through your posts and I cant see why you might want to give up on your own eggs. Arent they any good? What has your consultant said about them? How many frosties do you have? God.... I'm sorry to bombard you with questions. You dont have to answer them...... I'm just being nosey, as usual.  

Anita - Thank you too for your well wishes re my scan on Friday. I am delighted to read that you are having twins, how wonderful for you both..... all four of you actually.   I hope you continue to have a troublefree pregnancy and that the sickness subsides for you soon.   

Well, I am really looking forward to my FET next Monday (all being well). I have one weekend left now to do all those last minute things like food shopping, housework and making a 'Not To Do' List.....I'm not to lift and carry, I'm not to bend down, I'm not to have a hot bath, I'm not to run after my DS.  All those daft things we do to protect our ikkle embies.    

Yonny - Hi hun how are you? You must be getting close to your test day. Is it When is it, tomorrow? Good luck and I hope you get your miracle.    

Lorri -   

A big  to Ellie, Meerkat, Ultra & Debz - I hope you're all well. I will try and catch up with you all again very soon.


Bye for now. 

Trish


----------



## yonny

HI girls, day 13 today, did clear blue digital and it came up - not pregnant!!! Was in a right old state this morning - but have just had acupuncture and feel a bit better! 
Its an absolute bummer of course,but nothing compared to what some of our ladies go through! I just have to stay positive and believe that NEXT time will be my time!!
Bless you all for your good wishes, lots of love to everyone
Yonnyx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Yonny please hang on until your HCG tomorrow   Thinking of you 

CG - just waiting for AF who I'm hoping will put in an appearance next week then I'll be starting again  My advice is see how you get on with your frosties you may not need to make any decisions about DE - when do you start your FET?

Anita   - I'll do my very best to keep you company  Glad to hear that everything is OK and hopefully your sickness will disappear soon

Trish - I'm doing a medicated cycle and hopefully starting by the end of next week. If you have any more nest building urges over the next few days you are very welcome to visit my nest! 

Hello and big hugs to Lorri, Ultra, Ellie, Debs, Cesca, and a extra big shout so Hollysox can hear me in sunnier climes!

Meerkat xx


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Everyone

We a little update from me is that we have decided to go down the DE route and prob in the Czech Republic, I am not prepared to waste any more money on my eggs.
We are looking at doing it next spring, so a nice bit of time out from tx 

Hollysox - I know you won't read this until you get back, but I hope you had a lovely relaxing holiday you deserve it. 

Trish - Welcome and good luck for your scan tomorrow, fingers crossed for ya.

Yonny - I am sorry to hear your news  look after yourself and take some time out.

CG - Good luck with whatever you decide for next time, I know it's not easy to give up on your own eggs, but I am sure you will make the right decision for you. 

Anita - That morning sickness sounds nasty hun, lets hope it buggers off soon for you 

Ellie - I live in Wet Wales and certainly need webbed feet at the moment, all this rain is driving me nuts and it's soooooo depressing!   I hope we all get some lovely sun soon!!

Meerkat- sending you lots of vibes for next week and I hope it all goes well    

Hello to everyone else, Lorri, Ultra - have I forgotten anyone? - gimme a prod if I have    

Take care all, lets hope we get some sun this weekend!!

Debs xxx


----------



## ULTRA

Yonny - so sorry to hear your news  keep at it, not many ladies on here are 1st time lucky

Skiwizzard - welcome and good luck for the scan 

Lorrie - 

Just back from my scan. Generally good news, beanies grow as they should. Unfortunately due to positions it was not possible to identify the sex. The consultant also could not investigate the heart chambers for twin2 or was not certain of his findings , so he will refer us to Great Ormondstreet Hospital cardiology unit for a special scan. I try not to worry as the hear bears and the blood flow were fine. I still cannot feel them kicking, but the consultant said to give them 2 more weeks as twins cushion each other so movements are not as obvious as with singletons.

Best wishes and a good WE to anybody I've not mentioned.

-ULTRA-


----------



## yonny

Got my bloods back and its negative! 
Back on the roller coaster!!
Yonny x


----------



## Lorri

Yonny - So so sorry you got BFN again, this IF lark is sh*t, really feel for you hun, words are just not enough  .

Trish - Welcome and really good luck with your tx.

ULTRA - Drs always seem to tell you more negative stuff than positive to cover themselves, but are often over dramatizing. Sounds like good news to me, congrats.  

Debs - I read something today about DE in Czech republic and it interested me, would like to learn more. Got a clinic in mind ?

Hi to Meerkat, CG, Hollysox  , Ellie, Nikki, anita, Joan  and everyone else.

Lx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

everyone,

Yonny - I'm so sorry that this cycle hasn't worked hun. Make sure you take good care of yourself.    

Trish - I hope you're scan went well and it's all go for next week    In answer to your question my eggs/embies have been good so far. Although I don't produce loads - 4 each cycle the embies transferred have been good. According to the consultant it's age and luck that are the factors for me at the moment and he gave me a 10% chance of success. Trouble is I've got a history of endo, cysts and fibroids and I'm really scared that both could be aggrevated by all the drugs and that any one of these (or all) could reappear really soon. If I didn't have any of these I'd continue trying with my own eggs but I've got this nagging worry that I'm on borrowed time!!

Anita - I'm really glad your scan went well and your twins are healthy. It must have been so exciting to see them both   You and Ultra are my inspiration at the moment and make me more convinced that going the DE route is the right thing to do. 

Ultra - glad the scan went well. Those twinnies of yours seem determined to keep you guessing about their sex! I can't believe how far gone you are already - time really has flown by.

Meerkat - I might be   with you as long as the clinic aren't innundated this month. Just waiting for my AF to arrive - due any day now. I've decided to give my   a go then move onto DE if this doesn't work. 

Debs - I would be really interested in hearing how you get on with the Czech Republich and what prices they quote. 

Lorri, Cesca, Ellie and anyone I've missed  - hope you're all well.

Apparently the sun's due to make an appearance tomorrow - I can't wait  

CG xxxxx


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

CG - Thanks for explaining things to me.  I am sorry you're having such a hard time conceiving, but you do have some frosties of your own dont you? Are those what you will be using next? I have read some wonderful success stories using DE though, so good luck for the future whichever path you choose. 

Thanks for thinking of me. I had my lining scan today, measured 10mm, so all is well and my ET is on Tuesday midday now, not Monday, which is just as well as I didnt have anyone to look after DS on Monday but now its Tuesday which is a better day. 

Sorry for lack of pm's, I am just so tired tonite.  Forced myself to stay awake to watch BB8, but now its time for bed.

Nite ladies and have a wonderful weekend, all of you. 

Trish


----------



## Debz1965

Hi all

Well what a glorious day it's been today.I even got sunburnt as DP and I took our bikes out for a lovely 10mile ride (on the flat I may add) by the sea 
It was so nice to feel the sun on my skin I had almost forgotten what it was like 


Yonny -   I am so sorry for you hun, this whole is truly PANTS!!

Trish - Well done for nice thick lining, good luck for Tues 

CG - I will let you know the prices they quote once I actually get around to doing the email   but because we are not planning it until next spring I am in no rush to email at the moment and enjoying Tx free time  

Lorri - I am thinking of using Reprofit in the Czech Rep, as it always gets good ratings on here and they seem to have a good success rate. Are you thinking about abroad as well then?


Well I hope you all enjoy the weekend and all get sunshine where you live 

Take care all

Debs xxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Everyone,

Yonny-so sorry for your bfn but it is good that you are so positive,i really believe it makes a difference,

Trish-good luck for tomorrow.  Hope everything goes ok 

CG-i think it is a wise choice to use your frosties and hopefuly you will not need to go onto DE 

Debs,Lorri and CG-i had 2 ladies contact me when i was going to Poland and they were at Reprofit and really recommended it.  The costs were good and treatment excellant,

Ultra-hope everything is going well with you and twinnies.  I have finally stopped being sick and feel quite well so now i am worrying that i feel too well .  It just seemed to stop so suddenly.  My nuchal scan went really well and both twins fine so must stop worrying,

Meerkat,not too long now.  You must be getting excited.

Hello to anyone i have missed,

Am going to look on thE tri-mesters board.  Have not been on because i did not want to tempt fate,

anitaxx


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

Well tomorrow has nearly arrived. I honestly didnt think it would. But it has and ET is tomorrow at midday.  

Thanks everyone for your well wishes.  I will report back when my little uns are back where they should be, snug and safe. 

Wish me luck. 

Trish


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Yonny - I am so sorry about your BFN.  .  

Skiwizard - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow.  

Anita - so glad you are feeling better and it's great news re the scan. You will never stop worrying (I know)     but every day that goes past is a milestone (or at least, that's hopw I felt).

Ultra - hope you and your beanies are still doing fine too. 

Debs, Lorri, CG and Meerkat - hope you are all doing OK.    Meerkat - here's a wee AF dance for you.        


As for me, well, our wee poppet is giving us more and more toothless grins by the day and has developed a really cute wee chortle as well,  Hours of entertainment for all of us!

Love

Ellie


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies  

Just a quick update. 

I now have 3 grade 1, 2-cell embryos safely on board.  They defrosted 8 pn embryos last night. Four didnt make it,  one was struggling and 3 were transferred.  We decided on 3 embies at the very last minute this morning, I didnt even know I could have 3 transferred. Anyway, it all went fantastically well and so now we start the dreaded 2ww.    We have 10 frosties left.  

Hope you're all ok and that everything is going great.   

Trish


----------



## Ellie.st

Just a very quick hello to everyone plus:

Skiwizard - well done.  Sending you     to get these embies snuggling in.

Meerkat - glad to hear you are on the countdown now. Glad also to hear you are chilling out.   Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Love

Ellie


----------



## cesca

Hi Girls  just popping in to say hi to everyone.

yonny  My heart goes out to you hun ,  this ivf lark is such hard work . your time will come xxxxx

Meerkat  keeping everything crossed for you ,I'm sure your frosties will thaw beautifully. 

Ellie  its lovely to see your little one is chortling away , my little maeve has started to do the same  . it does bring tears to my eyes as it is just so amazing. 

Anita  glad things are going well for you.  It must be so exciting having twinnies! 

Ultra  good news for you too.  

Debs.. as you know we decided to give up on my eggs as the heartache was just too much . I went to ceram in Spain and had DE  . we now have the sweetest little girl whom I love to pieces ( I was a little worried when i was preggers that the love might not come as I was ill all the way through)  She is the cutest little darling and my love for her grows stronger by the day ..  it is hard giving up on your own eggs but I have absolutely no regrets. So good luck and all the best xxx

as for me    well little maeve is now 5 1/2 months and is such a sweetheart . I have almost got back in to my jeans  but look about 20 years older !!!  I only occasionally have time to pop in to see how everyone is getting on .but Wish you all the best of luck on your journeys  .xxx Cescax


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Trish - sounds like you've got 3 good uns on board. Sending you and your precious cargo some  and    I've only got 2 frosties so it will be a bit of a risk going with this few. I do risk having none to transfer on the day  

Meerkat - AF definately on it's way so I'll be  along behind you. We can both be worry warts together - I've only got 2 in storage so will have to hope for a good thaw... Are you on a medicated cycle? I will be and looking at the tx timetables I think it means I'll be looking at a ET during w/c 24 Sept if we're lucky enough to get that far - which seems an age away.

Anita - glad to hear you're feeling better and have finally got to the blooming phase. Try not to worry (easy for me to say I know). I bet you're wishing the time away between now and February. Thanks for the update on Reprofit too.

Cesca - your Maeve looks a real beauty you must be so proud. What's with telling us you look 20 years older - you're supposed to be giving us an incentive to go on   Bet it's nothing that a good nights sleep couldn't sort. 

Ellie - sounds like Sophie is a happy little lady! Are you getting enough sleep now or is that a silly question  

Hollysox - hope you had a fantastic holiday....and you brought the sun back - you're a star.

Debs - glad you're having a break and enjoying your time between tx. 

Hi to Lorri, Yonny, Ultra & Joan. Hope I haven't missed anyone 

CG xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Thank you...thank you...thank you...it was nothing....  Bringing the sun back for you all was my goal and I succeeded... 

I had a lovely time in Symi (off Rhodes) and just got back last night.  The weather was fantastic...too hot infact but oh how nice to see clear blue skies   I just spent my time sightseeing, eating, drinking and chilling out...just what I needed....however,   now I'm back home I am back to reality   I had my review appointment today and he told me what I expected...DE.  He did also mention embryo donation but after he explained it more I thought, no, not for me !  Basically my eggs are knackered...even though I always get lovely embroys   So, to continue on this journey I have to now have DE and DS....the waiting list with them for tx is up to 6 months so I have asked him to put my name down...I have also contacted some clinics abroad, Reprofit sounding the most hopeful at the moment...I am scared of going this route on my own though but what else can I do ?  

Sorry this is a bit of a me post...will catch up properly tomorrow....

Take care everyone xxx

Oh Yonny, please forgive me I have just read your post....sending you hugs and pray you have better luck next time round hun.....


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Hollysox - welcome back and I am so glad you had a nice time.  DE and DS abroad does sound daunting - but you are obviously made of stern stuff and if you decide to go for it, I am sure you will cope, and the rewards will be amazing if it works.  Anyway, perhaps do some more research re clinics and also pamper yourself a bit more then see how you feel about it.  

Cesca - glad Maeve is doing so well.  I know what you mean about tears coming to your eyes.  I still can't believe our luck when I look at my wee poppet.

CG - hope you are managing to pamper yourself a bit in preparation for your FET.  I certainly can't complain about our wee sweetheart's sleeping - she sleeps right through for about 11 hours every night.  I think she takes after her daddy who is very partial to his sleep.   

Hi to Meerkat, Lorri, Debs, Yonny, Ultra and Joan (Joan - I don't think we have heard from you for ages - hope you are doing OK).

Love

Ellie


----------



## skiwizard

Good Afternoon Ladies 

Hollysox - Hi hun and welcome back.  The sun was much appreciated, thanks.  Glad you had a great time. Sounds wonderful. DE and DS as Ellie says does sound daunting but it could well give you what you so desperately want so why not give it a go, and your sheer determination will guide you through it, Im sure.  If that's the route open to you then I think you must take it. Good luck on your exciting, albeit daunting, journey to motherhood.   

CG - Hi hun. Two frosties is 2 frosties.  It could just as easily work for you as it could for someone with 20 frosties. Keep the faith. Think positive. September is next month - that's a drop in the fertility ocean.  

Bye for now. Best wishes to everyone.

Trish


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Everyone

Hollysox - Symi is a lovely island I went there on a day trip from Rhodes and I do remember thinking I would like to spend a proper holiday there, glad to hear you had a lovley time and chilled out 
DE & DS like you say abroad does sound scary. I guess doing it in this country is an option but when I looked in to DE the waiting list was nearly 2 yrs and very expensive. I decided that 2 yrs to put this to bed and wake it up again and start all over again was to far away, so that is why I decided on the DE abroad next spring, so if that does not work I can get on with my life once and for all and get loads of fur babies  
If you do decide to go to abroad whatever clinic you decide you never know you may have a cycle buddie from ff to meet up with in the evenings etc?
Whatever you decide I hope and pray that it works for you 

CG - Good luck for your next planned tx, big fingers crossed for you and your 2 frosties.

Meerkat - All the best for your lining scan for Monday, the transfer and the horrible 2ww -    

Trish - sending you lots of      for your 3 embies hun.

Yonny - How are you hunni? - did you get any frosties left over from last time?

Cesca - Thanks for the advise. I have no problem giving up my eggs to be honest - I guess I am realist at heart and deep down I know I have to try DE before getting on with my life once and for all. My theory is that without my blood supply for it to connect to it would not live, so I have no doubts it would not feel like my own biological child. But I am looking forward to having a nice free TX free 8-9months though   it's lovely to go out for a meal and not worry about having a bottle or 2 or 3 of wine   

Anita - How are you doing? (I sound like Joey from Friends) 
All the reports on Reprofit have been good, even those poor people with failed cycles still do nothing but praise the place up, so that is a good start!

I must dash out and pick up my mobile phone that has been repaired to a quick hello to Lorri, Ultra.... sorry I have been scrolling up and down the list and if I missed you many apologies  

Have a nice weekend all

Deb xxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi All,

Had a lovely weekend,lots of sun and watched cricket all sunday afternoon,so really chilled out and i have brought some baby things decided to take the plunge and go for it,especially since i have now been told these babies will definately be early by about 4 or 5 weeks so it could be this year 

Hollysox...really glad you had a good holiday and i agree it is scary having DE and DS but this baby would be yours and i know you will manage being abroad on your own.  They do make it easy for you at the clinics,in fact despite my dh being with me he was not allowed in for any procedures not even ET and he felt quite left out of it so you do alot of it on your own but like i found it was all ok especially since i suppose you have been through alot of it before

GC...wishing you all the best for your 2 frosties  September will soon be here

Meerkat...hope today went well and you will be joining me

Trish...how are you doing??.  I hated the dreaded 2ww .  Have you got long to go??

Debz...i too was told about a 2 year wait and decided we could not wait that long especially because time is ticking by and we did not want to start all over again,

Hello to everyone i have missed, going to check dinner again  dh is already half hour late and at this rate it is going to be ruined,

anitaxx


----------



## Hollysox

Just a quick hello and to say I hope you are all doing ok this weekend....?

I have only been back to work 2 days and am already needing a break...roll on Wednesday as that will be the first of my 5 days off work again  

Trish hun...just wanted to wish you tons of good luck for your test day...here's praying for a   for you  

Anita....Oh my goodness...your twinnies could be with us by the end of this year    woo hoo  !   I hope you enjoy every second of shopping for things for your babies though    Lets hope with a lot of luck and   the rest of us will be making assaults on Mothercare this year too      

Special hellos to Debs, Meerkat, CG, Lorri, Ultra, Cesca, Ellie,, Yonny, Joan (are you still out there ?) and anyone else I've missed.... 

Me, I still dont know what to do....one minute I think, yep I will definitely go abroad...the next, I'm not so sure   I think I am losing the plot   Does anyone out there know how much info my clinic here would need to know about me going abroad ??

Anyway, will catch up again soon but in the meantime, take care xxxx


----------



## skiwizard

Awwwww  thanks Hollysox........that's sweet of you.   I'm sure whatever decision you decide, it will the right one and you will do your very best to achieve that dream of yours.   hun. 

Anita - hi.  No, not long to go now. I test on Tuesday.    How are you doing? You must be over the moon. 

Debz - thanks hun for you well wishes for my 3 little uns.  Fingers crossed yeah. 

Meerkat - Thanks hunny.  Testing on Tuesday if I dont cave before then. I probably will actually. Might do it Monday or Sunday.  How was your scan on Monday?

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend and this lovely weather. 

Take care of yourselves. 

Trish


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Trish, Keep away from those pregnancy tests until Tuesday   Sending you   & wishing you loads of luck for this week    Thank you for your kind words a few posts ago - gave me a much needed boost  

Hollysox - I know you're facing some difficult decisions at the moment and going abroad on your own must feel incredibly daunting but so many people seem to succeed by going the DE/DS route abroad and it's that knowledge that will give you the strength to carry on. The fact you've done IVF in this country will help as at least you know what to expect. You will make the right decision hun and I'm sure you'll succeed in the end one way or the other    just give yourself a bit of time. 

Know what you mean about needing another break - we've only been back from our hols a month and already feel like another one! Would love to spend another couple of weeks on a  somewhere.... 

Anita - hope you've enjoyed hitting the sales for baby things  Everything looks so cute baby size  

Debs - hope you're enjoying your treatment free time and a few glasses of vino   

Love & best wishes to everyone. Enjoy the sun   

CG xxxxx


----------



## skiwizard

Morning Ladies 

We tested this morning   and   ...............we got a  !!!!!
       

We have tested 2 days early  but we're going to keep positive..... PUPO.  

Trish


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Just a quickie to wish Trish all the best and congratulations .  When are you having your beta test done??.

Off now to do some revision 

anitaxx


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Anita 

Thanks hun.  We're still in shock.  In fact I dont think its sunk it yet at all. 

Re my beta test - Im not sure what to do.  I can either ring to arrange a blood test for Tuesday or I can just leave it and not have one and just wait for my 8-week scan (in 4 weeks time). They dont schedule bloods normally at my clinic, but you can have one if you ring them.

I will give it some thought.  Maybe its better not to know just now, and wait and see what happens over the next 4 weeks. It can change so easily.

Bye for now. 

Trish


----------



## Hollysox

Just popped on and saw your news Trish...         WOO HOO....many many congratulations hun....


----------



## drownedgirl

Will you feel better with some nos, Trish, that's the thing... or will you fret?

I think I prefer to have some hard facts.

I have arranged to see my haematologist  anyway tomorrow who will do my blood count and check my antibodies so he may as well  also do a hcg/progesterone for me.. then I'll see the GP later and see if she'll give me an NHS prescription for my progesterone etc. I actually have a phobia about hospitals and doctors, so I fret a lot at having to make appointments. 

The fertility clinic will scan after about 6+3, but the way the weekend and bank holiday falls, it will end up being 2 weeks tomorrow, 6+5. At least there's no equivocation then about viability... I am being firmly optimistic about this one, too, but after so many failed pgs and bad scans, I may falter. 

I had some cramps last night which woke me up and had a flash of panic, but all is well today and no spotting or anything.


----------



## skiwizard

Hi drownedgirl 

I know what you mean about wanting hard facts. Ummmmm...... decisions  But I really dont want to panic though about the numbers and then find that it was all unnecessary panic. 

I am so pleased your pregnancy is progressing nicely.  After so many MCs you must be very wary indeed. I hope everything continues to go smoothly for you, I really do. 

Good luck for tomorrow. 

Trish


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Everyone

Trish - Congrats on your bfp well done     


Meerkat - I hope everything went well today for you?


Hello to Hollysox, CG, Yonny, Anita, Ultra, Cesca, Ellie and anyone else I have missed - I hope you are all OK 

Debs xx


----------



## skiwizard

Thank you so much Hollysox and Debz   How are you both doing? Any news for us?

Official test day tomorrow so will be testing again in the morning.  I will then ring the clinic and give them the good news, hopefully. Testing early really isnt a good idea is it?  

Love and luck to everyone.

Trish


----------



## drownedgirl

I'm not sure what the etiquette is when someone gets a BFP.. should we move to another group now, or wait for scans..?


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Well what a great lot of news on this thread! 

CONGRATULATIONS to DG and Trish      Wishing you both very happy and healthy pregnancies.  

DG - don't know about the etiquette but I'd be happy for you to continue on this thread for however long you want hun. Hopefully your good luck will rub off on the rest of us  

Meerkat - you old romantic you   Wishing you loads and loads of luck  hun. I hope those frosties of yours were good and are now successfully onboard        

  

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## skiwizard

Morning Ladies 

Well, my 2ww is now officially over. 

We tested again this morning and got another  so I guess I can now happily say that 
I AM A PREGNANT WOMAN  ........WEY HEY! ​
          

Thank you all so so much for your support and encouragement and for helping me get through my fertility journey safely with my sanity still intact. You've all been amazing and I love you all.  

Trish  ​


----------



## Ellie.st

Just a very quick post as have been up working late and need to get to bed very soon!

Great news, Trish and DG.  Wishing you both all the best.  Well done!!!

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all doing OK.  Meerkat - how are you getting on?  Hope everything is going OK.  Hollysox - any further thoughts about next steps?

Love

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Goldies....hope everyone is ok today ?  I have spent most of the day cleaning the house cos it was so untidy    I have taken a well earned rest to catch up with all you lovely ladies....aren't we quiet on here again though ?  Were is everyone hiding  

Trish....congratulations again on getting your official test result....  ...a lovely feeling...Here's to a happy healthy pregnancy for you hun        

DG....congratulations to you too hun....  Here's wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy too         As far as not knowing whether to keep posting on here....you are both welcome to post here as long as you like cos I think we need some good news on this thread now and again  .....my goodness, that's a total of 4 pg Goldies right now.....is that a first for this site  

Ellie...hi hun, how are you doing and your little poppet of course ?  I'm getting close to making a decision but am taking my time and checking everything out first....Out of curiosity I rang a BUPA hospital today to ask if they could give me an ultrasound scan as I'd need a day 13/14 one for the clinic abroad if I choose to go there....They said it would cost me £275.50...  For a quick waft around my bits    Mmmm, will have to think about that one.....

Meerkat...how are you doing hun ?  How did the lining scan go (last week now) I hope all went ok and that your frosties survive the thaw...I have everything crossed for you          This could be THE ONE   

CG...how are you doing ?  Sending you lots of    and   for this next attempt....

Anita, Ultra, Lorri, Deb, Cesca, Yonny and Joan.....Hi to you all xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox

£275? holy cow!!!!!!!! - I don't know where you live, but apparently I read somewhere that there is a clinic in the Midlands that charge around £50 for the 1 scan you would need, failing that you could always get in touch with your local fertility clinic and ask if they do abroad support packages?

Take care all

Debs xxx


----------



## ULTRA

Hello Goldies,

Sorry for being AWOL so long but had stressful weeks with moving house (finally), little scare with heart of one twin and finally telling my DH that I have a DP and leave him for good.

As you can imagine very stressful and I feared for my beanies at one stage. Now we sit in a lovely house with a view to the sea at the Sussex Coast in the midst of hundreds of boxes trying to get order in this chaos. DP very resourceful and houseproud, difficult for me as I am getting increasingly breathless after just once up and down the stairs and I've already lifted too many boxes....

Highlight was the 3D scan last week which my mum wanted me to have so she can see her Grandchildren a bit better as on the 2D grainy ultrasound ones. It was nice to see them again, but unfortunately not enough amniotic fluid to see the face details. Well I did get a nice DVD with them moving and some 2D pics, but then only got charged for the 2D version which was nice. The sonographer did all the checks and measurements for an abnormality scan and as a bonus she could identify the sex of each twin - we are having a boy and a girl! DP was so chuffed when I gave him one pressi from each twin - pink booties and blue booties! He could not hold back tears, poor sausage!

The cardiac scan at Great Ormond Street hospital went well, and everything is fine with twin2's (baby girl's ) heart.

CD & Trish - congratulations on your good news! I'm thrilled you joining Anita and myself in the Goldies=bun=in=oven club.

Meercat - how are these  frosties doing?

Hollysox - good luck in making the right decision for you

All the best for all Goldies, have a nice WE,

-ULTRA-


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Ultra, Wow what fantastic news - one of each      Glad your stressful time is at an end, now relax and enjoy the next few months   

Hollysox - sure you'll find somewhere cheaper than BUPA, what a rip off! Made me laugh when you mentioned having to pay that much for a quick waft around your bits   They should be paying us really   

Meerkat - I hope things are ok with you, have been thinking of you.   

Trish - I see you're officially preggers, well done    

My nephew's up tomorrow for a week so I get to indulge myself with trips to the wildlife park, kids films and more - can't wait   This time next week I start down regging - feel hormonal just at the thought  

Have a great weekend everyone.

CG xxxx


----------



## skiwizard

Thanks CG.  We're on  and 

When its all happening for you hun? Any dates?

Trish


----------



## skiwizard

That's great news Meerkat.  

Im so pleased to hear that all 3 are safely aboard.  

I had 3 transferred and Im now waiting patiently for my scan to see how many have made a home. 

Any strange symptoms or weird things happening yet? 

Trish


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Meerkat - Just popped into see if there was any news from you. I'm so relieved for you that your frosties came through the big freeze. Having 3 on board is bound to give you a great chance if our Trish is anything to go by! I hope they're snuggling down for a nice long stay   
  

Trish - I've got 3 weeks of dowregging to look forward from end of next week as I'm on a medicated cycle. ET - if we get that far - won't be til the week commencing 24 Sept by which time I'll be   

Hi to everyone I've not mentioned. 

Love and luck to all, CG xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Meerkat, great to hear your news! Hope your 3 embies are snuggling in nicely and that you manage to take it easy and not go too loopy thinking about symptoms or lack of.
Lots of        for you.

I occasionally look at this board to find out news of people I 'recognise' but haven't really posted much. If you don't mind I think I'll start posting here again now! Have just made plans to go back for 3 frosties at Ceram, so Meerkat's news is really encouraging.

CG, good to hear of your forthcoming tx, hope the dregging goes ok xx

I must go now as due at MIL's for tea but promise I'll write a longer post soon and catch up with you all.

Love 
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...just thought I'd pop by for 5 minutes to say hello....

Meerkat....that you sooooo much hun for the info you sent me   you are an angel    Sending you lots of good luck wishes for your 2ww now....I am praying your 3 beanies are settling in nicely now    

Ultra....wow one of each Woo Hoo    That is fantastic news...and even better news that your baby girls heart scan was fine      

Cant stay for long today though so sorry for no more personals....take care everyone....xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Just a very quick post.

Meerkat - so pleased about your embies.  I hope they are snuggling in as I type!  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Mrs Bunny - welcome!

Hollysox - what a rip-off price for a scan. I shudder to think what that works out at on a hourly rate ... 

CG - hope you are pampering yourself in preparation for next week.

Ultra - blue and pink bootees: lovely! PS: I agree - definitely no lifting of boxes!

Skiwizard and DG - hope you are both feeling fine and taking things easy.

Hello and     to everyone else as well.

Ellie


----------



## drownedgirl

Hi all, not sure if I've been keeping up here.

I had a huge bleed Saturday and was sure I'd miscarried but an emergency scan showed 2 perfectly normal gestational and yolk sacs.. so atm it's twins.. viability scan next tues


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Congrats to Trish and DG, its is nice to know another set of twinnies 

Meerkat,  glad to hear you have your three embies on board. Feeling really positive for you,it looks as if we are on a roll at the moment with BFPs 

Hollysox, try somewhere like Proscan.  They do private scans for all stages of treatment and pregnancy.  We had a reassurance scan on Monday and sexing and was charged 75.00,very surprised.

Ultra, lucky you one of each.  We had a scan this week and one is definately a boy but not too sure on the other. Would love a girl and dh sister already has 3 boys so a girl would be great.

DG, i have four bleeds now.  The last one being just over a week ago. They tell me most of it is from near the top of my cervix and try not to worry but it is hard.  I am also a  negative blood group so i now have to have an anti-d jab if i bleed.  The hospital tell me it is common to bleed with twins but like you it does not stop the worry.

CG, hope everthing is going ok with your treatment and good luck for next week.

Hello to Ellie, Lorri and anyone i have missed,

anitaxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Meerkat, Give those negative thoughts the    

Sending you lots of positive vibes and sticky vibes to crowd those bad thoughts out.

                         
                     

Wishing you every success hun. Love, CG xxxxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Meerkat: Hang on in there.  Here are lots of     from me and wee poppet.

                        

Anita  and DG - sorry to hear you are having all this worry with bleeding.  Remember: every day that passes is a day nearer ....   

Hi to Hollysox, CG, Lorri, Ultra, Mrs Bunny, Skiwizard, Yonny and Joan (and anyone else I've missed - brain still like mush!).

Love

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

HI Everyone...just a quickie as I am having to use my friends pc as mine has gone to the great computer processing unit in the sky.....I do have a new pc but unfortunately I cant use the net yet...having trouble with aol     Hopefully I will be back soon though...   

Meerkat...just wanted to send you some good luck vibes for the rest of your 2ww hun          

Hope you are all ok ?

Take care xxxxxx


----------



## yonny

Meerkat hon - loads of positive vibes coming your way!!!!!!!           
I have everything crossed for you!!
Yonny x


----------



## yonny

.........sorry girls!!! I meant to add a big hello to everyone else as well but forgot! 
Something to do with this stonking hangover methinks!! 
Not much news from me - wating to start next tx in October so trying to catch up on life a little bit!
Loads of love to you all anyway!
Yonny x


----------



## drownedgirl

Meerkat, sending you some good luck vibes! When's your test date?

Our viability scan is Tuesday...


----------



## dcon_blue

Meerkat if I'm not mistaken your test day is today?  I so hope all is well with you and your beanies.

   

Tons of love

dconblue
xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Meerkat

Just a very quick post to wish you good luck - keeping eveything crossed for you.

Love

Ellie


----------



## drownedgirl

Oh Meerkat, I'm so sorry


----------



## Ellie.st

Meerkat

  

Ellie


----------



## yonny

Oh meerkat - blast and damnation..................... and all the bad swearwords there are!!!! 
Im so sorry lovey - but Im proud of you for already gearing up for round 5!
You and me both sweetie, we WILL get there!!
All my love 
Yonny x


----------



## Kes67

Hi everyone  - I hope you dont mind me joining you on here.

This is my first ever posting. I am currently on a short protocol of IVF and started Buserilin on Friday, then Merional from Saturday. It would be great to talk to anyone else on a short cycle as well...well it would be nice to talk to anyone really. 

I have had IVF twice now, but that was back in 1995 and 1996. This was after 2 x ectopic pregnancies which resulted in both tubes being removed.  Fortunately, the 2nd go worked and I have 10 year old beautiful twin girls  . Both DH and I felt our family was complete at the time but during the last 5 years we have both been thinking differently and we have been umming and arrrghing about whether to go for IVF again. One thing I know is that, if I was fully functional, we would have had a baby by now but the decision re IVF is soooo difficult knowing the process and the cost. The crunch came when I hit 40 this year and with a gentle but firm nudge from DH, we decided it was now or never (no pressure or anything). 

We went off to  MFS in Aldridge for our first appointment in June.....and now we are here....Its not going too bad so far although I get myself in a bit of a tizz mixing the merional but Im fine with the actual injections.

Kes
XX


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Meerkat, I'm so sorry you got a BFN hun - take good care of yourself and don't lose hope, you will get there    

CG xxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Kes - welcome to this thread and very best wishes for your cycle     I'm currently down regging for a frozen cycle so will be keeping you company this month - we can both be a bag of nerves together about those old injections!

DG - sorry you've had a bleed so early on but it does seem to be common with twins so try to relax (difficult I know) and take each day as it comes. Wishing you loads of luck for your scan tomorrow hun.   

Anita - sorry that you've had another bleed hun. Wonderful news that you're having a boy and you're getting a surprise with the other little one   He/she may keep you guessing for a while  

Welcome back Mrs Bunny, it's lovely to hear from you again. How soon are you planning to use your little   

 to Ultra, Debs, Hollysox, Ellie, Yonny, Trish, Joan, Cesca, Dconblue.

We're having a relaxing bank holiday after a week with my Nephew. Have had a lovely few days with trips to wildlife park etc but now need to catch up with the gardening & housework....still perhaps that can all wait a few more days  

CG xxxxx


----------



## Kes67

Hi CG - Thanks for the warm welcome. 

How long will you have to DR for then chick and how many frosties do you have waiting for you? 

Can I say a great big hello to everyone else in here, sorry im sure I will get to grips with all your names v.soon. 

Kes
XX


----------



## Debz1965

Meerkat I am so sorry hun xxxx   I knew it had not worked on day 3 - 4 on both of my cycles, it's strange how you just 'know' huh? 

Just a quick hello to everyone as I have a pile of ironing to do from our hols!

I hope you all had a lovely sunny bank holiday 

Debs xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Meerkat, so sorry it didn't work out for you this time. Big hugs to you and take good care of yourself


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Meeerkat.. really very sorry for your bfn    to you both..

Hello to Kes.. good for you for trying again.  Hope it is all going well.

Hello to Debs,CG,Hollysox,Mrs.bunny and everyone,

Anitaxx


----------



## ULTRA

Meercat - word failing me so just a big   and .

So much sad news last week with Hugs loosing her twins in week 23, just like that no previous signs...

Sometimes I could loose faith when reading the messags on this board...


----------



## goldielocks

Hello Ladies  

Thought I would drop in to say hi and that I hope you are all well. I have been keeping a bit of a low profile over the last 6 months although I do read the threads from time to time to keep in touch a little 

Wanted to say that I am so pleased for those of you who have had success during this period and my heartfelt supportive thoughts and wishes to those of you who haven't yet been so fortunate

Especially thinking about you Meerkat at this time. You do sound positive though so keep hold of that.. 

The news from me is that I did have one more ( I had decided my final ) cycle in June/July. I didn't really expect it to work I suppose perhaps to protect myself from the terrible disappointment that I experienced last time which was very difficult. No one was more amazed than me when I had a positive result at the end of July. I managed 4 eggs and 2 embryos this time, so despite maximum doses of drugs my response wasn't really much better. However I did find the procedures less anxiety provoking this time and I'm sure that helped a little. I am now just over 8 weeks and apart from the continual worry about things going wrong I am managing fairly well. The first scan showed twins but sadly today at a follow up scan only one of the twins appeared to still be there so they are assuming that the 2nd has not progressed and vanished which feels quite sad I have to say. After my initial panic and terror, I was pretty excited really. Maybe it's for the best but that does sound a bit hollow at the moment.  

Anyway, Hope you don't mind me popping up again to say hi. Just though it would be nice to let you know what has been happening with me and to send my best wishes to you all....

This thread is full of courageous and deserving ladies....we all deserve to achieve our goal

Bye for now  

 Goldielocks


----------



## MrsBunny

CG, thanks for remembering me, it's nice to see your news too! When are you expecting ET? How many frosties have you got? I hope the downregging's going ok.

We've got 3 frosties at Ceram in Spain and are going in October to have a try - they are defrosting all three and if they all survive (unlikely really), they will put them all back! For those of you who don't know me, I didn't have IVF before going for DE as by the time all the investigations were done my FSH was fairly high and I was advised DE was the best chance. Obviously partly because of my age, we decided to go straight to DE and went to Spain in June, we got some excellent embies but it was a chemical pregnancy. So we're really hoping that FET works - I just don't know what we'll do if it doesn't. 

Nice to hear your positive story Goldielocks. Sorry about your 2nd twin, we all understand that all our embies are so precious to us. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy  

Hello to Kes, hope your downregging's going ok  

Hello to Ultra, Ellie, Anita, Debz, Yonny, Drowned Girl,Hollysox, Dcon Blue, and especially Meerkat. Looking forward to getting to know you all better.
xxxxxx


----------



## Kes67

Hi everyone Hope you are all well on here.

Goldielocks - Im so sorry to hear about one of your precious embies not making it chick...my heart goes out to you. Im glad you are staying positive though, You have every reason to still be on cloud 9. I can totally relate to your attitude to your cycle. I was exactly the same on my second cycle - you just set yourself up for the BFN because you think it wont hurt so much at the end. Like you i didnt get the chance to test that theory as I had a BFP as well. We are daft acreatures arent we Hope everything goes well though and your little bubba is doing very well. 

Mrs Bunny - Woh october will be here before you know it and you never know, all 3 may survive....never say never in this game. I do wonder what we will do if this cycle fails - especially if we have no spares for freezing. We havent discussed DE at all buit its something we may be faced with. 

Well my injections have been going well - Ive been a bit dithery with the mixing the perional and ive had a few side effects you know the usual, bit emotional, bloated, pains in ovary area. Went for scan yesterday and I have 5/6 follies on my left side at good sizes and 3 on the right but not very big, I was warned that they may not do anything. We were over the moon at 5/6 as I dont have a very good follie history. So Im back in for a scan tomorrow morning to see how thay are all doing...I will say though that ive been having pains in my right side today so im praying its the right follies catching up (well you can live in hope cant you?). Had to start my orgalutron last night to stop the surge so we will see what tomorrow brings eh

Love and hugs and babydust to all you lovely ladies

Kes
XX


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone, Gosh what a long week this short working week has been   Suppose it's just because I'm on the dredded down reg but I'm shattered. I've had a hum dinger of a headache for last 2 days too so just hoping AF rears her head soon...Do you think they make us wait 3 months just so we forget how rough we're gonna feel  

Ultra - please keep the faith hun. How's your new house coming along? I hope you and your twins are doing well.

Kes - wishing you loads of luck for your scan tomorrow.  your smaller follies have caught up a little. If they haven't they probably will when you have your trigger injection. Either way 5/6 good ones should be plenty.     

Goldielocks - I'm so sorry to hear that you lost one of your twins hun.     Take good care of yourself and your precious cargo in the coming months. 

MrsBunny - October really will be here in no time. I've only got 2 embies so am a bit worried that we may end up with none surviving - the consultant said this was very rare so I 'm just hoping we get one good one to transfer. 3 gives you a good chance and hopefully you won't need to worry about what you do next as this one will be the one that works   

Debs - hope you had a great holiday.

Anita - hope you and your twins are doing well.

Love and luck to all,

CG xxxxx


----------



## Lorri

Hello lovely goldies,
Huge apologies for being awol for the last few weeks !  Sometimes I can't bring myself to face my IF so live in denial of it and my age  

Meerkat - I am really sorry to read your news  , it HAS to be your turn soon you deserve for this to work for you. 

Goldielocks - congratulations on your BFP, sorry about twin no 2, fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly for the rest of your pg.

Hollysox - I keep changing my mind about what to do next, but really cannot bring myself to get back on the rollercoaster. Or shall I ?  Just thinking about it sends my heart pounding with fear.

Hi to Ellie, Anita, Joan, Yonny, CG, ULTRA, Debs and everyone else, new and old.

xx


----------



## Kes67

Hi Lorri and CG -

Oooooh damn and blast those headaches CG - I know the ones you mean...niglle you senseless they do. What we go through eh? When you back for your DR scan hun? Cheers for the words of encouragement re the follies and the small ones catching up.

Lorri - Hi chick. I can totally understand your plight - how can anybody take this game lightly. But you are right to take the time out you need and eventually you will find a way forward in all this. Lots of hugs to you.X

Well I went for my 2nd stimming scan this morning and there are def 6 on the left all over 14mm so thats great. the ones on the left are still v small. I think the nurse said the largest was only 10mm but whaterver happend on EC day they will drain them all just in case. So Im back in for another scan on Monday and EC pencilled in for Wednesday.....oooooooooh Getting nervous now. 

Although I was adament that DH and I arent going to tell a sole in all this, I have decided to tell the boss on Tuesday about our IVF. She is also a good friend so it will be quite a shock I think. Thing is I need to be taking it easy and I have to travel quite far to work so Im hoping if she knows the score she will let me work from home during the first part of the TWW. We'll see though eh!!

Lots of love and huhs to you all

Kes
XX


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Just a very quick post.

Kes - good luck with the stimming - great news so far!  

CG - hope the headache clears off soon.    Keeping my fingers crossed for you.   

Lorri - nice to hear from you.  Whether to get started again is a big decision.  I think myself you have to wait until you know you are ready physically and emotionally - that's what I found anyway.  Here's a   in the meantime.

Goldielocks - congratulations on your BFP.  I am so sorry about you losing one of your twins.  Sending you and your wee beanie lots of     - I know what you mean about the continual worry - I was the same - but every day is another step closer ... 

Greetings to Mrs Bunny, Ultra, Anita, Meerkat, Hollysox, Debs, DG, Yonny, Trish, Cesca and Dcon Blue, and any other goldies I've missed.

Ellie


----------



## Kes67

Hi everyone

Thanks Ellie for the kind words 

CG Hope your headache has eased chick.

Just a quick update. Went for my scan today and follies are catching up nicely. they counted about 11 in all now although they initially thought i would be in on Wed for EC, they want me to keep harvesting for a couple more days so EC is friday at 9.30 am......OMG!!! Cant believe it. Im so pleased we have got this far though - im not normally a good responder to the Stim drugs so this is great news. I wanted to hug my nurse.....until I saw the blue needle for the trigger...Now I dont normally swear folks, well not during the hours of 11pm and 7am anyway...but my face must have said.....WHAT THE f%*K is that?.....I am not sticking that in my leg - ooooohhhhhh noooooooooo!!!!!!     DH thinks its hilarious though and is practising his run up already- Im telling ya - he is asking for it  

Big hellos to everyone else 

Kes
XX


----------



## Cotswold Girl

everyone,

Headache finally gone and AF arrived   So keeping my  that my DR test on Thursday will confirm that I'm ok to start preparing for my little frosties. 

Lorri - it's good to hear from you. I totally understand you wanting some IF free time after all you've been through. I hope you find the strength to go on if that's what you thinks best or the strength to call it a day if that's what you want     

Kes - well done on your bumper crop of follies I'm impressed   Don't worry about the trigger injection it looks far worse than it is honest and by the time you get to it your DH will be a dab hand at the injections and you'll be so relieved it's your last one you won't care 

Night all,

CG xxxxxx


----------



## ULTRA

Hello Girls,

Nice to read your news,

kes- good luck for harvest, sounds goog crop!

Goldilocks - congratulations on your BFP and comm for the loss of your twin, at this early stage natures way to say their was something really wrong with the little one. ```not much compfort I know.

Twins & I doing fine, house is getting straighter although we will live in boxes for the forseable future. I finally feel them moving and kicking, what a great feeling, unlicke anything else I HAVE EXPERIENCED, like a ballon bursting inside your tummy against the wall, but very gentle.

On the bad side my 2 1/2 hour commute each way has taking the toll this week. Stairs when changing trains and using the Underground are painfully slow and difficult, especially when girlie is pushing on my bladder/intestine/etc. Feels like AF pain plus kicks.

I was planing to work until 4 weeks before the due date, but I know now I won't make that. I have to tell Human Resources this week I am Pregnant, but still don't want to tell my boss as re-structuring not complete and there will be two people angling for my job... 

Take care and lot of luv to Lorri, Holysox, CG and everybody else.

-ULTRA-


----------



## Kes67

Hi ladies - Hope eveyone is ok?

CG gload your headache has eased up chick....Keeping everything crossed for you for thursday....Im sure you will be receiving your darling forsties before you know it...oooooh how exciting.

Hi Ultra - Sounds like you have a very hectic life not unlike myself babe. I know exactly what you mean re making through to the end of pregnancy at work, with twins. I thought i could do it but I got to 29 weeks and it was like, my body just couldnt cope any more. felt like a right old wimp so I had to finish early. The midwife wanted me to go off sick for a from 26 weeks as well  but I wasnt having any of that - You will know when the time is right to finish - just make sure you listen to what your body is telling you. Hark at wise old owl here eh? 

Well not much to report here im afraid - oh apart from me growing 5 bellies Im oh soooo bloated from the stimming and having terribly loud and uncontrollable wind    there i go again. Woke up with hot sweats again last night and couldnt get back to sleep. Got my last Merional, orgalutron, Aspirin and dexomethosone at lunchtime tomoz - I will have to do this at work...should be fun eh? Just wait for the rumours to start flying.....sssssh but Kes is a druggy!!! I saw her shhhhhhhhh!! dont tell anyone I told you. lol Anyway then its the big one tomorrow night at 9.30pm....ooooooooh that b b b b blue n n n n  needle arggghhhhh! Been told to hold frozen peas over the area before hand so will try that. Found it wierd that I havent had any twinges in my ovaries for quite a few days but im assuming thats normal.

Hi to Holysox and lorrie and Ellie too

KesXX


----------



## Hollysox

Finally I am back on line woo hoo     I never realised that it would be sooo difficult   There is so much to catch up on so bear with me....

I'll be back tomorrow once I've read up on the previous posts  

Ta ta for now !


----------



## Hollysox

Hi again....I've had a chance to catch up a bit now  

Oh Meerkat....I was so very sorry to read your news hun     Take care of yourself  

Lorri..hi hunni...how are you doing today ?  I can empathise with you totally right now hun...take your time and whatever you decide will be right for you    

Hi Ellie...how are you and your little poppet doing ?  Ok I hope ?  

Goldielocks...hi there !  Long time no hear but what fantastic news hun....another BFP for this site cant be bad...I am sorry to hear about the second twin though...   But, you have one precious bubba safe so that is a comfort I am sure    

Anita...how are you and your twins ?  So, I gather one is a boy and the other is being shy   Got to be a girl then   

Ultra...oh hun you sound in such discomfort    Good luck with telling work this week that you are pg   I hope the news goes down ok    

CG....hope your scan goes well today and you can start your next lot of drugs for your FET       I pray your frosties all make the thaw and they will be back where they belong very soon        

Kes..Hello and welcome hun...wishing you lots of good luck for your EC tomorrow....wow you have a good crop of follies there hun...hope they contain lots of lovely eggies      

DG...oh wow, another set of twins how wonderful hun...   Hope the rest of your pg goes without anymore scares     

Debs hun, I have sent you a pm  

Hi to anyone else I've not already mentioned...Mrs Bunny, Dcon_blue, Yonny, Joan, Dianne...anyone else ?

My news...that scan I was to have before tx abroad...I dont have to have now    woo hoo.  I have pretty much decided to go over to Reprofit as apart from anything else, I just cant afford the cost of the tx here anymore.  I actually have my dates for tx already    It's not until February which seems an age away but will soon come around I'm sure.... 

Take care everyone and sending lots of   and love to you all xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hollysox, that's wonderful news that you've got dates for your next tx. February will be here before you know it and Reprofit seem to have a good success rate as well as being cheaper than the UK so  that this next one will be THE one for you    

Ultra, I'm dead impressed with you. Don't think I could manage a 2.5 hour commute either way to work now let alone 25 weeks pregnant! I think you more than deserve to slow down a bit.  If you've not already put the 2 after your job in the shade your boss must be mad and doesn't deserve you!!

Kes,   for tomorrow. I hope you have loads of class 1 eggs in those follies.     

....and a sprinkling of babydust to help us all along....

  

Love, CG xxx


----------



## cesca

hi girlie's  just thought i would pop in to see how u all r.

Meerkat I am sooo gutted for you .Sending big cyber hugs your way .xxx    

Hollysox  Good luck for February xxx  It will be here before u no it!

Ultra  things seem to be going well 4 u but don't push yourself too much  you will need some extra energy when those twins decide to come into the world!!  Take it easy as much as you can xxxx

well things have really settled down with little Maeve  , she  has stopped crying as much!! she is now 61/2 mths and is absolutely adorable . I love her more and more as each day passes. She is sleeping through now from 7.30pm to 6.00am which is brill for me!! Anyone thinking of going down the DE route    don't have any worries about not loving them as much as your own genetic children coz u do and some more! Maeve was worth all the heartache and worry and she will be smothered with love forever!!

love to all cescaxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

What alot i have missed 

Hollysox... Feb will soon be here.  I should have my two little ones by then  due on 2 Feb,

Cesca...glad things have settled down with your little one.  I don t get that much sleep now,

Kes...Hello and good luck for today.  Hope it went well

CG... hoping it went well with your scan and your frosties thaw out ok.  It is hard wondering if they will survive and how many but we only had two good ones and look at me,

Goldielocks...congratulations on your BFP  sorry about your twinnie number two but try to concentrate on number one,

Meerkat...how is it going with you?.  Hope you are doing ok,

Ultra....you are amazing.  I gave up part-time work last week and did my final exam at college on Monday and have decided that is that.  I do not know how you are doing it.  I thought myself a pretty fit person but i am shattered and i seem to be getting everything mentioned,  Cramps  wake me up most nights, nose bleeds,bad tummy pains and now constipation and my tummy is like a balloon and soooo tight.  My scan showed both babies are ahead of dates and they move all over the place.  I do not know how i will go another 20 weeks  .  The drs say it is all because of twins .  How are you fairing?

Hello to everyone i have missed...

Off to try and do abit in the garden.  Do a little and then take a break and start again 

anitaxx


----------



## Kes67

Hi there eveyone - Thanks all so much for the lovely messages..

EC went ok today and we were back home for 12.30 so I have speant all afternoon snoozing, watching chick flicks and eating the box of roses that my wonderful DH bought me. 

Well they managed to get 4 eggs and although I felt really down about such a low number at first, Ive realised thats actually a good nuimber for me. Im not a good responder and never have been, hence the short protocol this time....So 4 is good. In fact, when I think back to my last TX, Im sure we only had 4 eggs then and only 2 of them fertlilised....My beautiful twinnies. So Ihave got anything to complain about have I....

We have got to call the clinic after 10am tomorrow to see if they have fertilised and Im  hoping as we speak they are having a right old party in the petri dish...I had strong words with my eggies this morning and insisted that they wear their most reddest, horniest lippy and their most sedutcive smiles for the job. 

The actual EC went ok really  -- what i can remember. It was under sedation and took about 20 mins in all and Im just left with a bruised feeling in my tummy which hurts when I have a wee. I have got to take some more drugs to aid the assisted hatching side of things and my cyclogest pessaries from tomorrow. We have ET booked for Monday at 3pm and will have 4 more HCG inj to do after....DOH!!

Hope everyone else is ok on here and thanks again for your lovely words of support and encouragement.

Kes
XX


----------



## Hollysox

Kes...well done on getting 4 lovely eggies....here's praying for some good news for you hun a that Mondays ET goes really well...Will be thinking of you...


----------



## nuala

Hi Everyone,

Long time since I posted as life with a little one is very busy....  Glad to see more successes on this board and want to pass on encouragement to everyone else - it can happen....

Amber is now 9 months and I cannot believe I will be 47 just before her 1st birthday in November.  It is a bumpy journey trying to achieve these little people so be gentle with yourselves as you go through it.

Love to you all,

Nuala


----------



## MrsBunny

Nuala, nice to hear from you, I remember you from when I first came on FF, you were such an inspiration!


----------



## MrsBunny

Sorry, don't know what happened - posted without knowing it and before I was ready!

Kes, glad to hear about your 4 eggs, hoping that they're now lovely embies waiting to go inside you - wishing you lots of luck for Monday xxx

Hollysox, glad you've made your decision about tx and got your dates - February will come sooner than you think, at least you have Christmas in the meantime to keep you busy!

Ultra, your journey to work sounds hard to put up with - pregnant or not!! Hope you manage to come to a decision about when to leave, as Kes says, your body will tell you when. With moving as well, you've had extra to cope with physically anyway, so you're doing pretty well I think!

Hello to everyone else, Cesca, CG, Anita, Ellie, Meerkat, Debz and all those I've missed..
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

Thankfully the blood test confirmed I've downregged and I started my first HRT tablets this morning. Just as well as boy am I missing my oestrogen    Just had a big bar of chocolate to see if that helps  

Kes - well done on your 4 eggs. I hope your their lippy and come to bed eyes did the trick     Wishing you all the best for Monday. Will be thinking of you  I hope your tummy's feeling a bit less sore today. Seem to remember mine being sore til the day after ET so not long for you now.

Nuala - it's good to hear from you again. Like Mrs Bunny I remember you from these boards when I was starting on my IVF journey. It's great to hear that you and Amber are both well. 9 months already, doesn't time fly!  Please do pop in when you can as we need reminding that all of this can and does have a happy ending.

Cesca - I'm so pleased that everything has worked out so well. Maeve looks a real beauty from her photo. Glad she's sleeping so well. Thank you too for reminding us all that DE can provide that happy ending we're all after. That's my next step if things don't work out with my 2 frosties. To be honest I don't mind making the move just the waiting to be matched.

Anita - you poor thing, I hope you find things easier once you've stopped work. At least then you'll be able to catch up on some sleep during the day.  

 Goldielocks, Mrs Bunny, Ellie, Debz, Meerkat, Hollysox, Trish, Drowned Girl, Lorri, Joan, Ultra, Yonny and anyone I've missed.

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## yonny

Hi girls!! Just popping in with an update on me! 
Got tx no 3 all sorted for October so am just getting all my drugs together - my lovely GP has been an angel which makes it much more hassle free!!
Nuala,Cesca..........lovely to see your little bundles of joy, Ive been looking back at your posts over the last year and it does my heart good to see that miracles DO happen!! 
Kes, good luck for tomorrow honey,    
Hi to everyone else, sorry its a short post - Im not flying at the mo and this working on the ground makes me sooooooooooo tired!    so Im off to bed shortly! 
Ill keep you all posted as to what happens with me 
Take care
Love
Yonny x


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Just a quickie,

Kes, hope everything went ok for today and you have your lovely frosties on board.

Hello to everyone,

Making most of the weather and trying to get the fence painted 

Anita itaxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

testing ticker anita xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

It's a lovely ticker Anita   Don't do too much of that fence yourself!

CG xxxx


----------



## goldielocks

Hello everyone   Just wanted to say hello and thanks to everyone who has sent such kind thoughts and wishes, it’s nice to catch up with you all again 

Cotswold Girl, thinking of you and so glad you are getting nearer to getting your precious 

back…hope the HRT works well and that you feel better with it. I’m sure you will…

Anita, you sound well and things sound to be going really great…  

Yonny, it’ll be October before you know it….The staff at Reprofit sound very competent and seem to have great results, I was looking at those threads a while ago

Hollysox, hi, hope all’s well. Keep positive and again February will be here before you know it  

Kes, hope you’re relaxing and taking care of yourself. 2 embryos is great, and they sounded to be doing really well and dividing rapidly. I had 4 eggs and was a bit disappointed as well but of the 2 embryos we had both seemed to stick for a while so you never can tell…Fingers crossed for you. I found those relaxation and visualisation CDs really helpful during this treatment. I could send you a copy if you wish, pm me if you’re interested ( and anyone else who is too – Its The IVF Companion ) 

Ultra, Meerkat, Debz, Mrs Bunny, Lorri, Ellie.st and anyone else I’ve missed: 
hello and lots of      to you all 

I'm fine, still feeling queasy and tired and a bit surreal. We're going to Spain on Saturday for 10days which I'm looking forward to. Some warmth and being by the sea will be most welcome. Catch up when I get back...


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Just a very quick post.

Hollysox - nice to see you back and delighted to see you've got arrangements sorted out for February.  It will be here before you know it so make sure you pamper yourself in the meantime. 

Kes - I got four eggs on my last cycle - was disappointed at the time but look how it turned out.     Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


Yonny - not long till October.  Hope you are not working too hard!

Goldielocks - hope you have a nice holiday and that the horrible queasiness clears off soon.

Anita/Ultra - hope you are taking things easy.

CG - hope the HRT is kicking in OK.  I'm with you re the chocolate - who needs oestrogen if you've got a few bars of Green and Blacks (or anything else that's going...?).

Nuala - imagine your wee girl being 1 in November! Actually, I can't believe that mine is now almost nine months old.  It is amazing how the time flies past and every moment with them is so precious, isn't it? (Hope that doesn't sound corny...)

Cesca - Maeve sounds like a wee pet.  Glad to hear she is getting on so well.

Hello to everyone else - Meerkat, Mrs Bunny, Lorri, Debs, DG, Trish, and Dcon Blue, and any other goldies I've missed.

PS: We are doing just fine here - into rolling over (wee poppet, not me - at least till I get some weight off     ), holding onto rattles, chortling at noisy books, and lots of big smiles and laughs.  She had her follow-up check up at the hospital last week (arranged because she was premature) and everything seems to be fine. I still can't believe our luck.

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...cant stay long as need to be up for work at 6am    I am still having MAJOR problems with my new pc or rather AOL    My friend has spent 3 hours getting me back on line tonight....just thought I'd let you all know I'm not ignoring you  

Hopefully I will be back online tomorrow and will be able to catch up.....I am getting so annoyed with AOL though...my pc is my life line  

Night night then....xxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone....we are a bit quiet on here but that's given me a chance to catch up    My pc is still having it's moments but hopefully all the teething troubles will be sorted once and for all very soon  

CG...hi hun, how's the stimming going ?  I hope you are producing lots of lovely juicy follies as I type       Any idea when EC will be yet ?  Just me being nosey    Wishing you lots of luck for success this time round    
Kes...sending you tons of positive thoughts for the 2ww hun...     Hope you are managing to stay sane  

Anita....how are you and the twinnies doing ?  Good I hope...dont do too much work hun..you need to rest up while you can    Once those 2 bundles arrive you will need all the energy you can find    Oh my goodness...your 2 will be safely delivered before I even get to have my tx        Take care hun   Oh forgot to say...I love your new ticker  

Ultra...how are you with your twinnies too ?  Were they ok at work when you told them of your pregnancy ?  I hope so....please take care of yourself hun  

Goldielocks...hope you have a lovely time in Spain at the weekend...sorry the sickness is still getting to you hun... 

Mrs Bunny...not long until your FET hun....    I hope everything goes brilliantly for you    

Yonny...you too for tx in October     sending you tons of luck too....   

Nuala and Amber...hi to you both   Lovely to hear how you are both doing    

Cesca and Maeve...hi to you too   Good to hear from you too   

Ellie...wee poppet sounds like she is coming on in leaps and bounds which is fantastic....so pleased everything went so well at the hospital too....   

Hellos also to Debs, Meerkat, Trish, DG, Lorri and Joan....sending you all lots of love....

Well, I have been trying to booked up for a weekend in Blackpool to see the lights (I've never seen them, sad I know !) Anway, I cant get anywhere decent to stay   So, that's now postponed until November and I'm going to York for one night tomorrow night....we are going to try and get on a ghost tour of the city if we can  

My other news...I have booked my hotel for tx in Feb....  I know it's early but wanted to make sure I got in the hotel I wanted and the rate was very good so thought what the heck.... 

Anyway, hope everyone is doing ok ?  Have a nice weekend....hopefully the sun will come out for a bit  

Love, Hollysox xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Just lost a long post  

Hope everyone's well.

Hollysox - I hope you had a lovely time in York. I don't mean to be ungrateful but please stop those follie growing dances for me - I'm doing FET so don't want any follies getting in the way of transfer - not when I've only booked a week off work   

Ellie - that's great news about Sophie's checkup. After reading your post I had visions of you and your wee one  

Goldielocks - I hope Spain's hot and you're having a lovely relaxing time 

Kes - I hope the 2ww is going well. Will be keeping my  for you hun.

CG xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Ooops....sorry hun...follie dance has been removed.....Yes I am definitely losing it    Blaming it on the lack of sleep thanks to my neighbours son having all night parties while parents away....I am stressed to hell     Good luck with you FET ! 

HI to everyone else.....


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hollysox

Just realised that it's your birthday           is that why you wanted to go to Blackpool??

Hope you are having a super day and have something groovy planned for this evening  

Very best wishes

Meerkat xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Meerkat - just wanted to send you a very large cyber hug    I get that feeling a lot too but we will all get there one way or the other - we've just got to keep trying and hope the next time we throw the dice it's a 6! Perhaps you need a holiday or weekend away to put the spring back in your step hun. 

Hollysox -      

Love, CG xxxx

PS. Frostie collection should be next week as long as scan on Thursday shows my lining is ok and the little ones survive the big freeze


----------



## MrsBunny

Meerkat, good to hear from you, although I'm very sorry that you're feeling down. Don't be too hard on youself, it's not surprising after what you've been through. As CG says, maybe a holiday would do you good - being away from work for a bit can do wonders!! But seriously, if you haven't had a break since your last tx then maybe you should start planning one. Just stepping back from the every day routine can make a big difference to our mental wellbeing. And once you start feeling better about yourself, you'll soon be believing that you can be pregnant! Forgive me if you've already said, but have you gone back on the waiting list? Maybe there will be some BFP news soon to give us all some inspiration, fingers crossed!  

Kes, hope the 2ww is going well and you're keeping nice and relaxed and not tempted to test too early!      

Hollysox, hope you enjoyed your trip to York. I hope the wait for the trip to Blackpool is worth it - at least it will be dark earlier then!

CG, good luck for your scan on Thursday, will be thinking of you next week and wishing that your frosties are waiting to get cosy inside you xxx

It's now less than 4 weeks til we go to Spain for our frosties - had my downreg injection yesterday. Was a bit of a stressful day really - I went to the drop in clinic at the hospital which is looking after me this end - got there 10 minutes after it opened and had to wait 1.5 hours to be seen!!! There were other people coming in, but I think they were having actual tx so I was at the bottom of the list. I was annoyed and upset, but trying to keep calm. The thing that was most worrying me was that I realised I'd be late for work. I don't start til 9.30 so under normal circumstances I'd have been there in time but I was over an hour late!! The led me to make the decision to tell my boss about our fertility tx rather than make up a story! Turned out, she'd had IVF 18 years ago which resulted in twins so she was very sympathetic and understanding! At least it will make it easier next time I have to get tests done etc on a work day.

Big   to everyone!
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Thank you for all the birthday wishes....I had an ok day I suppose....nothing special though  

Meerkat, sorry to hear you are feeling down right now...I'm with the others on you maybe having a little break...that's why I'm going away for weekends when I can...just to try and break the usual routine...I find if I have too much time to myself then I start stressing about tx...to try and fill in my time until tx I have a trip to Blackpool to look forward to in November and than I'm off to London in December to see 'Joseph'...I just need something for next month to do other than going to see Donny Osmond in concert that is  

York was good....I spent the time eating drinking and shopping    The ghost walk was fun and the guy who did it was hysterical....the sories he told were a bit gruesome though   On the way home we stopped off at the designer outlet and got some bargains which was good  

CG..good luck for your scan and heres praying your frosties thaw safely     

Mrs Bunny....so glad you have an understanding boss because of her having had IVF too...that is fantastic...I hope she can offer lots of support to you hun    

Kes...good luck for the rest of your 2ww hun...    

Hi's to everyone else...I'm not feeling so good today....think I have a cold coming and have a splitting headache.... 

Catch up later....Take care everyone ok ?


----------



## Debz1965

Hello everyone

I have been a little AWOL for a while  


Hollysox, glad to hear your birthday was OK, birthdays never seem the same when you are older, a bit like xmas really a build up then *its here and then over* At least you are getting away for nice weekends etc and that breaks things up 

Meerkat - sorry to hear you are not feeling great, I went through the same thing a while ago. I had to give myself a good talking to to snap out of it. I hope your feeling a bit brighter soon 

CG - fingers, toes and curtains crossed for your frosties hun    - keep us posted.

Ellie - I am sure when you get the gorgeous smile your heart just melts, well worth it eh?

Mrs Bunny - good luck with your frosties in Spain hun    

Anita - fab ticker hun, how are you keeping now?

Yonny - good luck with your FET next month, any idea what the weather would be like in March in Czech?


Big hello to Cesca, Ultra, Kes, Goldielocks and Nuala - hmmmmmm have I missed anyone? - probably!!! if so hello to the peeps I missed!

A quick update on us is that we are definitely off to Reprofit in Czech in March for Donor eggs, with a ET date of 27th March, it baffles me they can give you precise dates so far away! - if this does not work and we get frosties then we will use those up, but at the end of the day we have made a decision that if none of this does not work, then it's time to move on with our lives and have no regrets looking back as I feel as if I covered every avenue of trying to have a baby, but fingers crossed a young healthy egg will be just what the doc ordered!  

Take care all and wrap up warm in this horrid cold weather (what happened it was lovely at the weekend)!!!

Debs xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Hollysox - hope you're feeling better soon. I'm dead jealous that you're seeing Donny - he was my first love   Golly doesn't that show my age  

Mrs Bunny - so glad you've got an understanding boss and as you say it will be so much easier to say you're in late due to tests/hospital appts or even to say you've got to take a few days off at short notice. I've come close to telling mine once or twice because I feel bad about having to change my leave plans etc at short notice but worry that I'd just end up embarrassing him and me!  Do you just have th one injection then to downreg? If so what is it? I'm on the burselin so am still having daily injections - would love to swop them for one if I have to do this again. 

Meerkat - I noticed on another thread that you're CMV negative like me. My clinic mentioned the wait would be longer for me to get a donor because of this so I was interested to see that you mentioned it's not such a long wait abroad for a CMV neg match. I hope you don't mind me asking but how long did it add to your wait in Spain? I know I shouldn't be looking beyond this tx but I need to have a back up plan in place...

Night all from a very chilly Glos.

CG xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Debs, that's great news that you've got your dates sorted already. It is truly amazing that they can be so precise about it all.  Here's to those lovely ladies who help give us goldies hope and help in having a family. Hopefully it will be a good case of 3rd time lucky.   

CG xxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hello to everyone,

Debs...great news about your donor.  It is really good that they have someone lined up for you already and i hear Reprofit is a good clinic,

Hollysox...hope you are feeling ok and it was not a cold after all.  Mind you the weather is definately changing now  so its that time off year for coughs and colds.  Take care.

Merrkat...I am sorry you are feeling low.  I agree with the others and think a break would do you good or abit of pampering.  Maybe you need to think of yourself for a bit and make YOU priority and do something for you.  When you feel better about yourself it makes other things better and more on track.

GC... hope everything is going ok with you and your treatment.

Kes...good luck with the 2ww ,

Yonny...fingers crossed for you too Czech 

Mrs Bunny...fingers crossed for you in Spain 

I am doing ok.  Saw mw on Monday and she thought i looked a little small for 21 weeks and twins and went on again about my age and how it  is harder for us oldies .  I must admit i have only met her twice and she does not fill me with confidence or seem to answer my questions but at least i am at hospital on Friday for 20 scan so will try to sort out my worries then.  Silly i know but just wanting next few weeks to go fast so i feel safer 

Hello to everyone i have missed.  Alot of us on this thread now,
Anita,

PS.  my ticker as stopped coming up when posting any ideas?


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Anita, I hope your scan went well today and they've reassured you that all's ok. Sizes seem to vary so much, my sister in law was told her baby was going to be on the large size for the last couple of months of her pregnancy and when my nephew made his appearance he was only just over 5lbs   so despite all the wonders of experience and scans a babies weight is pretty difficult to predict.

A quick update on us - well my scan went well yesterday, so one more hurdle over. Must admit I was worried - kept thinking they'd find a cyst or more fibroids but thankfully all they found was a nice fat lining (13mm) and my 1 fibroid hasn't grown and is well out of the way. All being well ET will be around 1230 on Monday. Just hope we don't get a call before we head off to say there's a problem.  Suspect it'll be a sleepless night for us on Sunday!

I hope you're all keeping well. 

Lots of love, CG xxxxxx


----------



## Kes67

Hi everyone

Sorry I havent been for a while but just to let you know - apart from a nasty attack of OHSS the TWW has gone ok and I pleased to say we got our BFP yesterday. We tested early (not supposed to until Monday) because I just knew  from Sunday night that it had worked....My dollies went mahhhoooooosive and heavy. Then the ohss got a lot worse on Wednesday which i was told was a really really good sign.......

Love and best wishes to all of you and heres to some lovely BFPs coming your way as well.

Kes
XX


----------



## Cotswold Girl

That's fantastic news Kes. Wishing you a very happy and heathly pregnancy. I hope the OHSS subsides soon.  

CG xxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Cotswolds Girl - good luck for tomorrow.  Keeping everything crossed for you and your wee frosties.   

Meerkat -    Make sure you have a nice break in October.  You deserve it.

Kes - fantastic news - well done!  Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Anita - the number of stories I have heard about midwives telling people their babies were too large/too small and getting it totally wrong...  The scan will be a much better indicator of how the twinnies are doing - hope everything went well on Friday.  And as for age, well, when I had my first ante-natal check-up, they mentioned the fact that I was 42 TEN times in the course of eight minutes (I did actually already know this ...). The upside of being an oldie is that you will probably be monitored more closely, which helps with the worry a bit.

Hollysox - hope you are doing OK, and pampering yourself.  These short breaks sound like a wonderful idea!

Hi to everyone else too I've not mentioned above - have to go now as it's time for someone's supper, and it just doesn't do at all to keep her waiting!

Love

Ellie


----------



## MrsBunny

Just a quickie before I go to work!

Congratulations to KES on your BFP - fantastic news! Hope you are feeling better soon and that you have a trouble free pregnancy.  

CG, thinking of you today, good luck with everything      

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Everyone,

Congratulations to Kes on your BFP>  Thats great news.

CG..hoping everything went well for today and you have those precious embies on board,

Meerkat...October is so very close.  Have a great time abroad  

Ellie...    My midwife does nothing but remind me of my age and is always very negative would change if i could but i live in a village with one Dr and nurse and the mw only comes out twice a month and that is if she is needed 

Had my scan on Friday and everything was ok.  All organs are just as they should be and the sonographer said not to take any notice of mw ,in fact my fundus height is about 5cm higher up than it should be  hence the tightness and cramps.  Also told us it is 2 boys, cannot say i was a not a little disappointed,really wanted a girl and i know that sounds ungrateful,i soppose i had just set my heart on it but both are healthy and we are now busy picking names 

Hello to Debs, Mrs Bunny,Goldielocks and anyone i have missed,

Oh, if anyone can tell me why my ticker as stopped and now no longer works that would be great.  I am a little bit thick with computers 

Anitaxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Anita - Glad to hear that your scan went so well.  Two wee boys will be brilliant company for each other - and for you and your DH - something great to look forward to! Incidentally, my advice would be to ignore that miserable midwife as much as you can in the meantime - go to your GP or contact your maternity unit direct if you are worried about anything.     
PS: tickers are a mystery to me too ...

CG - hope ET went well today.    

Hi to everyone else.

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone…hope you are all ok on this miserable rainy day ? I’ve been doing some retail therapy which was nice but I go a bit fed up of seeing heavily pg women everywhere……no offence to anyone on here who is pg of course…just I want to be a member of the ’in crowd’ too and am getting fed up with waiting to join…..Feb seems ages away   anyway, enough of my moans.  Been having more trouble with my internet connection this afternoon too...just managed to get back on line after 2 hours  

Anita…that is wonderful news that the twins are doing well….sorry about your mw being a pain in the bum though …..Don’t feel guilty for wanting to have a boy and a girl   that is a natural reaction…I’m sure I’d feel the same way….mind you, you never know…I know someone who was told she was having a girl and decorated the nursery pink and bought loads of pink things….then she gave birth to a boy !!!!  Oops   As far as your ticker goes hun….I don’t have a clue why it wont come up….maybe ask on the technical site for advice ?  Hope you get it back soon….

Debs…well done on getting your dates through for Reprofit…Mine are EC 4th February and ET on the 7th….I know what you mean about how the clinic can plan so far in advance for tx….guess we are so used to clinics over here making things even more difficult for us than need be  

Meerkat….that’s great news about your break on October…decided where you are going yet ? David Cassidy was my sisters heart throb  

CG…hope all went well for todays ET…..ooh now you are on the 2ww    good luck hun and praying for a BFP for you….Yes, admitting our first love was Donny Osmond makes me feel old too….but then, I am old  

Kes….congratulations on your  BFP hun…..my goodness you make it look so easy…..wonder whether you get another set of twins   Have a happy healthy pg  and hope the OHSS clears up soon   

Hi’s also to Ellie, Lorri, Cesca, Ultra, Nuala, Goldielocks, Mrs Bunny, Yonny and Joan…..sending you all lots of  love and   xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Everyone, thanks for all your good wishes and the thawing vibes Meerkat which worked a treat. Well I'm pleased to report that both frosties survived the thaw and are now on board where they ought to be  Mind you am I the only one who worries about them falling out! I know you'll all know just how relieved I feel at the moment, I'd convinced myself they wouldn't survive, just hope these little fighters are in for the long haul...

Anita - so glad all is well and your boys are progressing well   I think with twins we'd all be thinking perhaps I could have one of each .... once you've got used to the idea you'll forget you wanted a girl and start imagining the shades of blue you can paint their room in   At least you'll get some peace on a Saturday morning when you're DH takes them off to football practice   

Hollysox - I know what you mean - I see pregnant bumps everywhere. It feels like the whole world is pregnant or pushing prams. Like so many others on here we've just got to persist and hope we're in that exclusive club before too long.   February will be here before you know it - especially once Christmas is out of the way. Oops there I go again wishing the year away. We do that such a lot on here don't we  

Meerkat - thanks for the info on waiting times. Hopefully I won't need to act on it but I need a back up plan and can't bear the thought of waiting for a year to have another go! 

Love to all, 

CG xxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi CG - just wanting to send your wee embies lots of    .  Hope they are dividing nicely and getting ready to snuggle in as I type.

Ellie


----------



## MrsBunny

CG - Fantastic news about your 2 embies - it's lovely to hear about a frostie thawing success - let's hope they continue to be successful and are making themselves at home      

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Just a quick hello to CG and great news on your two embies 

anitax


----------



## Hollysox

CG just to wish you lots of luck for the 2ww hun....


----------



## Debz1965

CG - Good luck with your 2ww, sending you lots of sticky vibes hun    I am sure they are snuggling in well already 

Debs xxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Sorry.testing ticker again.  Will not let it beat me.

anitax


----------



## Hollysox

Anita...give your pc a bash...      These things are great when the work but when they dont    Mine is still acting up...it's already bombed me out once so far  

Keep trying Anita...you'll get it working in the end    

Hi to everyone else out there today    It's an awful day here.....


----------



## yonny

Just a quickie - had my downreg injection on monday.........so the madness begins again!!  
ET is planned for Oct 18th!!  

CG    to the embies and hold on tight for the rollercoaster of the 2WW!!  

Kes, fantastic news!!  

Meerkat? How are you lovey? 

Big hugs and hello to everyone else!!
Yonny xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

everyone 

Welcome to the rollercoaster Yonny.  Let us know when you're in need of a little AF dance to help you along.

Anita - not sure what's happened on your ticker front, did you post on the technical support thread at all? One thing it could be is there's a maximum on the character settings. Perhaps your ticker is taking you over the character limit?

Hollysox - sounds like your pc needs a bash too  I'm pretty IT illiterate. My DH is my helpdesk at home and we've got one in work so I 've never really got past the basics!

Mrs Bunny - how's the downregging going? Here's an AF dance in case you need one

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]      [/move]

Hi too to Ellie, Debs, Lorri, Kes, Ultra, Cesca, Joan, Meerkat & Goldielocks. Hope you're all well.

  

CG xxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi   Another grotty day outside.....where is this Indian summer ? 

Yonny....good luck now you have entered the twilight zone again...    I hope all goes to plan for ET on October 18th        

CG...how you bearing up on the 2ww hun ?  Hope you manage to stay sane           for your embies        

Hellos to everyone else out there...hope you are all ok ?


----------



## allison kate

Hello everyone

You know I'm a complete    I've been coming on the Goldies boards for God knows how long and I've only just noticed this thread....completely daft, I know!

Anyway I thought I'd come and say   to those I know and a bigger  to those I don't.  Look forward to getting to know everyone and what you're all up to but for now I'll say

CG......wishing your little ones huge amounts of  Hope they are snuggling in for the long haul     

Kes...huge congratulations on your   Here's to a very happy, healthy pg

Yonny....the very best of luck with your tx.  Hope the d/regging is going ok    

Anita...glad to hear everything is going well....wonderful news about your boys    

Meerkat....enjoy your break, hope you manage to get somewhere nice and warm

Love to everyone I've missed  

Allison xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Everyone,

Winters definately arrived - it's gone so cold   ~Mind you it's a good excuse to light a fire  

Had a little retail therapy at some fashion show a friend had got free tickets for today followed by acupuncture so now relaxing in front of the tv. 

Hollysox - 2ww going ok so far but I'm not sure whether I want it to whizz by or to last forever.   Already dreading test day and it's not for another 10 days!

Allison Kate - thanks for the sticky vibes, it's good to see you on this thread  I hope you are feeling a lot better.    I bet taking it easy is driving you  

Yonny, Mrs Bunny - I hope the downregging is going ok.

Love and luck to all,

GC xxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Sorry.  Trying out that ticker again.  Think it is too big .

Asking for help if this one does not work..

anitaxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Meerkat - I'm certainly chilling out, our central heating packed up on Saturday! We've got an old rayburn powering it so need to find a reasonably priced replacement or install a modern boiler   Neither option particularly cheap or quick. Started lighting fires a lot earlier than I thought   In fact quite glad to be back in work today - at least it's warm there! Can't believe you looked at the result of the GP before watching it or was it to decide if it was worth watching?!

Anita - the new ticker is lovely. Can't believe you're 22 weeks gone already. Hope you're keeping well (all of you  )

Love and hugs to all,

CG xxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Got ticker working  had to get help from tech support but it now works,

CG-sorry about your heating and just as the weather is changing.  Hope you get it sorted. Hope you are taking it easy on your 2ww 

Meerkat- no it does not seem to be going quick.  The first few months did but now it seems to be going very slow.  Maybe because it is half-way.  So close yet so far 

Yonny-good luck with your treatment . It always feels better to be doing something positive,

Alison Kate- hello and welcome,

Hollysox- hope everything is ok with you,

We saw the midwife on Monday who put me in a tiswas because could not find both heart beats  and spent ages but she said they are still tiny and it is difficult with twins but could not help worrying.  Posted on the twins sight and alot of the girls there have had this so i felt a little better.  Dh wanted to go for a scan but we have got one in just over two weeks, yes there are some advantages of being an older mum more scans, so will wait until then.  Feel very big and am measuring 28 weeks  and i have got alot of stretching to go 

Hope you girls do not mind me still posting here.  Feel alittle guilty just lately and i do like to see how everyone is doing but if its awkward i  understand,just say,

anitaxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Oh Anita please please don't feel guilty posting here. You're one of us goldies and it's lovely to hear how you're getting on. You've had such a difficult time yourself getting pregnant so please don't feel you have to hide good news and progress from us!  I for one would feel really bad if you felt you had to. So please keep posting. 

Sorry you've had another scare    - with twins it must be so difficult to get a good picture of both babies during scans. I know it must be worrying but you're being monitored and if they were worried they'd have probably got you back for an earlier scan.

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Anita....I second what CG has said...PLEASE PLEASE keep posting on this board hun   I love to hear how you are doing and would hate it if you stopped posting here....  Sorry about the scan hun, I hope you have a better scan next time round....at least some of the girls on the twins site have helped to put your mind at ease       Take care and dont forget to keep rubbing in that oil into your expanding tummy  

So, how is everyone else doing today ?  I am thankful that I am now off for 5 days...it is wonderful to get away from my job and old people.....  I REALLY need a new job  

CG...hows the 2ww going hun ?     Sending you tons of     for a positive outcome....when do you test ?  Praying this is the one for you..... 

Yonny...hows the d/regging going ?  Ok I hope ?        

Allison Kate...hello hun, glad you found us !    I do recognise you from other boards and hope you will come and join us for a chat when you can...Just reading your profile hun....my goodness you have been through so much....sending you tons of good luck vibes for December...       

Debs...got any hotels sorted for Reprofit yet ?  I'm glad I booked mine early cos I have just found out they have trade fairs there in February making it difficult to get hotel rooms   Phew...thank goodness I booked...

My tx still seems an age away...18 weeks tomorrow for ET infact....not that I'm counting the weeks or anything     I hate this inbetweenie stage....it is sooooo frustrating......

Hellos to Meerkat, Ultra, Lorri, Goldielocks, Ellie, Nuala, Cesca, Mrs Bunny, Kes, is there anyone I've missed ?  Hope everyone is doing ok though ?

Lots of love to you all....


----------



## Debz1965

Hi all

Anita - I 3rd what CG and Hollysox says  it's lovely to hear how you are getting on. Make sure you keep posting 

Hollysox - Yes I booked The Grand, and wished I had done it a few days earlier as the price went up! Still it was still cheap compared to their own website! £270 for 6 days. - 18 weeks will fly by, now you have made me think as to how many weeks to mine!   

Allison Kate - Welcome   hun

CG - sending you lots of     for your 2ww. How is it going?

Hello to everyone else, Meerkat, Ultra, Lorri, Goldielocks, Ellie, Nuala, Cesca, Mrs Bunny, Kes, Hmmmmmm I am sure I have missed someone!!!

Well I am desperately trying to lose some weight    but to no avail, at this rate I will be losing my bet and paying my DP a £100 at xmas!!   I must start being good, but the crisps are to flippin tempting!!!   

Take care all 

Debs xxx


----------



## allison kate

Hi girls 

Thanks for the lovely welcome  

Anita....your ticker looks fab and gives us all hope.  Good luck with your scan next week, do you have a doppler you can use at home to listen to the heartbeats?  It might put your mind at ease a bit.

CG.....you know I'm thinking about you!!!  Hope everything is going well and looking forward to seeing that BFP       

Meetkat....hi!  Hope you enjoyed the GP.  I used to watch it every fortnight but since I've moved over here I sort of forget it's on    Not as exciting with German commentary anyway!

Hollysocks.....I so know what you mean about the inbetweeny stage, I'm already getting itchy feet.  Are you going to Reprofit too?  I'm hping my frosties will be the ones for me but I'm starting to cook up a back up plan and Reprofit seems to have excellent results.  I know 18 weeks seems ages away at the moment but believe me, it will fly by, especially with Christmas approaching at 100mph!

Deb...when do you start tx? I take it you're also at Reprofit.  Know what you mean about the losing weight bit, I keep thinking about the exercise bike upstairs but the problem is I only keep THINKING about it and that isn't a good way to start a diet!

Kes....hope everything is going well for you?  Have you got your scan booked yet?

Yonny...hope all is going well with the d/regging    

Well nothing much to report over here.  My natural father and his wife are coming over this weekend for the first time (only met him a year and a half ago!) and it's all a bit strange.  There is so much to talk about that it's difficult to know where to start and he and I are very different in our opinions.  It makes me realise that who you become is soooo much the people who surround you when you are growing up and yet there are mannerisms we have that are so similar (with my natural mother also) it is almost spooky.  I think the scientists have only just started to scratch the surface of genetics!  That reminds me, I'd better get going and sort out their bedroom!

Love to you all
Allison xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Debs, Hollysox - Monday is test day and I'm not in the slightest bit interested in doing the test early! Starting to think I want to keep in this limbo land of PUPO forever   I mean with the size of my stomach it would be very easy to convince myself and others I was at least 4 months gone already  

Not taking it as easy as the last 2 times as way I look at it there's not a lot I can do about the outcome. Mind you I have avoided caffeine and chocolate for the past 2 weeks as that's something I didn't do before! I'm now stocking up on bars of Green and Black ready for a real pig out on Monday if we get a negative. I really will need to do more than think about exercise then  

Allison - it's weird the way mannerisms seem to get passed on through the generations isn't it - I catch myself doing things my Mum does more and more as I get older.  My poor DH - I'm slowly turning into his mother-in-law  

Hope everyone else is doing well - you've obviously got more going on than this sad FF addict! It's better than the TV but not good on the waistline  

CG xxxxxx


----------



## allison kate

CG.....thinking of you so much, just wait that tummy of yours is set to get MUCH bigger in the next few months!!!!  BTW, I've heard the Green and Blacks goes off after a few months so I'll send you my address as you won't be needing them   

You know, I keep catching myself doing 'my mother' things, it's REALLY disconcerting!  I just find it weird that I have mannerisms of my natural parents as I always thought mannerisms would be something you learnt by copying.  My poor DH too, he has two mother-in-laws I'm turning into   

Have a lovely weekend everyone  
Allison xxx


----------



## ElsBelle

Hello y'all,

I've been reading this thread for a bit now and wonder whether I might ask a question? After three failed IUIs our consultant has strongly advised us to move on to DE, however, we're not quite ready to accept that yet. So I've managed to get the clinic to agree to IVF with my own eggs IF my FSH comes down below 10 twice running. Wel, tonight I've spoken to my SIL who conceived with IVF aged 38 and FSH level 15. She strongly suggested I had IVF regardless of FSH, and I don't know what to think.

Here's the question: do you think it's a waste of time, money and hope to try IVF with high FSH levels? Is yours all nice and low or are your clinics not that bothered about this? Maybe I'm with the wrong clinic??

Any thoughts gratefully received. I'm sure many of you know what it's like to be in this situation.

Take care of yourselves!

x


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Elsbelle

I know 'most' clinics prefer your FSH to be under 12 for the best chance, although there are always the ones that will do TX no matter what sadly. My clinic was quite strict on FSH levels, but fortunately I did not have a problem with my levels as they were 6.1. 
I guess it's something for you guys to decide, perhaps a cons at another clinic may help you make a desicion either way, if they say 'no go' at least you would know what way to turn without spending more money. As we all know how expensive this lark is!

Sorry I can't be much more help, but I as I am not medically qualified I would only suggest what I might do in your situation.  

Keep us posted

Debs xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello everyone

Elsbelle, you're right, a lot of us have been in your position and I'm sure you'll get plenty of good advice here. But as Debz says, the final (difficult) decision is yours as long as you find a clinic to go along with it. I have also heard of successful IVF with higher level FSH, but I would say that I don't think this is the 'norm'. One thing that influenced our decision to go to DE (I haven't had IVF with own eggs) was my very poor response to clomid - my cons seemed to think that this was a further indication that I wouldn't respond to the IVF stimming (I didn't know my FSH level when I was on clomid). I know that the decision to use DE is a BIG step and one to think long and hard about. One of the pros for DE for us was the greater chance of having a healthy baby, the eggs being much younger than my own.
Anyway, good luck with your decision making  

CG - not long now!! I understand about you not wanting to test early, but wouldn't it be great if we could have blood tests on Sundays when we don't have to think about going to work! Are you having a blood test, or is it just the HPT? Will be thinking of you and wishing you lots of         and hope you'll be having a little piece of chocolate as a celebration!

Allison, I too have seen a lot of your posts before and have been interested in your 'journey' so good to see you posting here. Hope the weekend with your natural father is going well.

Yonny, is everything going to plan with you?
My AF did arrive eventually but was so light I was worried! It was ok though as my day 2 Oestrodial level was low enough to get started on the Progynova. So now I'm tucking into the pineapple juice, brazil nuts, Q10, red foods and the odd glass of red wine! My scan is on Thursday and then we're flying out to Spain next Sunday, FET on Tues 16th!! So yes I am excited but slightly worried as my blood clotting tests results still aren't back. However, on the advice of the nurse at Ceram I've started taking baby aspirin just in case. It's been a bit of a hard week, but we've decided to have tx whether the results are back or not - at least I'm on the baby aspirin. 

Big hellos to everyone - Meerkat, Hollysox, Anita (please stay), Kes, Goldielocks, Ellie.st and anyone I've missed
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## element

Hi, 

Just done a site search on FSH and noticed your comments  Elsbelle, three years ago i had my FSH tested on day 5 and it was 15 and tried IVF treatment and could only produce 2 follicles and the clinic decided to do IUI to my amazement i got pregnant and went on to have a baby girl in 2005.  After trying again naturally for a year we had  my FSH tested again and it was 19 so the clinic decided again to try IVF this time i produced 6 follicles and got 4 eggs, sadly only one fertilised and it didn't work.  I am also really confused about the FSH and if its high does it mean the quality is poor or just that you do not respond to the stimulation drugs very well.  Good luck and what ever you decide i hope it works for you.


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Elsbelle, I'm not really sure what to suggest but if it helps any when started my first IVF tx my FSH level was 8 and I've only ever had 4 eggs on each cycle so although the FSH is supposed to indicate your likely response it doesn't seem to be that good an indicator! That said I have had endo and 2 very large ovarian cysts removed which may have affected my reserves. There's such an element of luck involved in IVF and getting pregnant that numbers aren't the only thing you should think about. The main thing is if you're ready to move onto DE or not and if you think you'd keep wondering if IVF would work if you didn't give it one shot. It really is not an easy decision to make but I think you just "know" when you're ready to move onto another stage. If you're not you could try to reduce your FSH levels through acupuncture etc.  DH and I are going the donor route if this current cycle doesn't work so I know how hard this decision can be. All you can do is make the best decision you can based on the information you've got at the time and how you feel at the time. It's not easy but why not have another chat with your consultant. 

Element - sorry you've had a failed cycle are you going to try again? If so I hope it works out   

Mrs Bunny - great news that you've got your dates fixed for ET   I hope your scan goes brilliantly on Thursday.     Hopefully you'll be flying out to  - definately a good reason to be treated abroad! Maybe I should consider Spain next.... Are you spending a few days there after transfer? Hope the results of your blood test are through soon so you don't have to worry about the result after ET.     It's a HPT on Monday - thankfully my clinic doesn't insist on a blood test. Not really that hopefull I've had some slight spotting over the past 2 days and it's fresh blood  

Meerkat - I wish I was laid back about all this   Had a bit of a bad week at work which has taken my mind off things a bit but I must admit that I'm already starting to dread test day. Had a nice acupuncture session followed by some retail therapy to try and calm down  

 to everyone I haven't mentioned here. 

Have a good weekend, it's going to be another cold one here - still no heating   DH is going to get a shock - he's back today from sunny San Diego!

CG xxxxx


----------



## ElsBelle

Debs, Mrs Bunny, element and Cotswold Girl - thanks for your comments. I loove this site and the ladies on it - just to be able to sound out what others are thinking is extremely helpful. 
As AF has arrived I'm going for a FSH test on Monday and will see what it says. Am having acupuncture with a fertility specialist who seems to think I'm in with a decent chance - let's hope she's right.

Thanks again and good luck to you all. With a bit of luck here I'll join you in the not too distant future!! 

xEls.


----------



## Ellie.st

This is a very quick post as I am meant to be finishing off a report for work this morning!!!  Just wanted to wish CG lots and lots of   for tomorrow.  Keeping everything crossed for you.  Hello to everyone else too - hope you are all doing OK. 

Love

Ellie


----------



## element

Hi to everyone,

Just a quick note to Els to say Good luck for your FSH test tomorrow, fingers crossed....


----------



## allison kate

Just rushing by this evening....will read posts properly tomorrow BUT

I had to pop in to wish CG the very, very best of luck for tomorrow            I will be saying my prayers tonight hunni      

Love to everyone
Allison xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Just a quickie, but I wanted to wish CG all the best for tomorrow, will be thinking about you hun.

xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

CG 
So hoping that you get that positive result      best of luck and will be thinking of you.  
Let us know how you get on hun
  
Meerkat x


----------



## Hollysox

CG...just wanted to send you tons of good luck vibes for tomorrows test hun.....I have EVERYTHING crossed for you and looking forward to seeing your BFP announcement         

Elsbelle...    Good luck for your FSH test tomorrow...I hope it has lowered this month   Having acupuncture is supposed to help lower it so hopefully it has done the trick...I think you need to be happy in your own mind that you have done EVERYTHING in your power to conceive using your own eggs before moving onto DE...once you have a clearer picture of what is going on you will be able to make the decision as to what route to go next....I have never had a problem as such with my FSH levels but my age is the deciding factor for me to go the DE route now and I am ok with that decision....You'll know yourself what to do....     Good luck in whatever you decide and remember. we are all here to support you  

Mrs B....ooooh one week today and you will be in Spain    The best of luck for ET on the 16th hun         Bet you cant wait to get out there now ?

Debs...glad you booked your hotel in Brno....the hotel seems to get booked up really quickly for some reason   Hows the diet going ?  Be strong and leave those crisps alone   You can do it hun...we know you can    

Hi's to everyone else out there...will catch up properly tomorrow.....hope you have all had a good weekend ?  It was beautiful here yesterday    but awful today   

Take care and love to you all xxx


----------



## goldielocks

Cotswold Girl

Just to wish you good luck for tomorrow

I hope your news is good - you deserve it to be 

Best wishes

Goldielocks


----------



## yonny

CG - thinking of you!!!!     

Yonny xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hello,

Just a quickie to say,

CG- all the best and have fingers crossed for you today 

anitaxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

Unfortunately not good news from me - it was another BFN  

Looks like it's the donor route for us next. Down but not out....

CG xxxx


----------



## allison kate

I'm so sorry to hear your news hunni   You are such a strong and determined woman and so full of positivity that I know you will get there in the end, whichever route you decide to take.  Sending you and DH much love and hugs at this sad time

Allison xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

CG

So sorry to hear of your BFN. I was really hoping it would be better news for you.  

Take good care and try and be kind to yourselves. Thinking of you, and when you feel a bit better, would be glad to help with any advice about DE.

Lots of love and big hugs
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

CG ... so sorry hun, I was really hoping that this was your time  
You sound so strong and brave, well done.  Take a little time to recover with your DH
Best wishes and big hugs
Meerkat xx


----------



## Debz1965

CG I am so sorry hun   take care of yourself and dh. Tis crap eh!!!

Debs xxxxxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

CG-sorry about your bfn,was really hoping this was the one,

Anitax


----------



## goldielocks

CG

Echoing the sentiments of the above messages...I so wish your news had been better... 

Look after your self and your DH...I love your determination and the fact that you are clear about your next step but give yourself a little time for you just now 

Sending you my best wishes

Goldielocks


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear CG

I am so sorry about your BFN.  I was keeping everything crossed for you and really hoping this would be your turn. It's all so unfair.  However, I admire you  so much for not being beaten and already thinking about the next stage. I so hope it works for you - and , as I found, you just never know what's round the next corner ...     In the meantime, take care of each other. 

Love

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Thanks for all your good wishes. It means alot. 

Love, CG xxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

CG...I was so sorry to see your post hun....I'd have posted sooner but for this bl**dy pc acting up again   Found it to be dodgy wiring on the DSL connection so hopefully it's fixed now   

CG just wanted to send you some cyber hugs and to say I am thinking of you hunni         Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Thanks Hollysox - was in need of a hug  

CG xxxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hello Goldies 

Sending CG a hug - hope you and DH are OK    

Best wishes and lots of thawing vibes to Mrs B who will be picking up her snow babies     

Yonny - how are you doing??  Sending lots of positive vibes your way too

Love and hugs to everyone else - hope you are all doing well

Meerkat xx


----------



## yonny

Oh CG.............so very sorry its bad news!!           its a total bummer isnt it!
look after  yourself, I see youre thinking of the donor route next..............exactly what I did, and am about to go for treatment, ET on thursday..................so it is possible to 'get back in the saddle ' again - so to speak!!!!  
Keep us posted on what you decide!! 

Thanks for the positive vibes Meerkat sweetie.................... like I said ET on Thursday so off we go again!!
Havent really thought too much about this tx, was so sure the last one had worked so when it didnt I was totally deflated!
What will be will be and all that.....................but positive vibes and thoughts very much appreciated to help me along as Ill be pulling my hair out come Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Hi to everyone else, will of course let you all know how everything goes!!
Lots of love
Yonny x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi   

Yonny...wow what fantastic news hun...are you going back to Reprofit for ET this week ?  I am sending you as many positive vibes I can through cyber space and pray big time this attempt is the successful one...                     

CG...sending you some more hugs and hope you are feeling a little stronger today     

Meerkat...hello hun, hope you are doing ok ?  Sending you a few hugs too    

Mrs B..sending positive thawing vibes for your snowbabies       

How is everyone else doing ? Lorri, Allison, Debs, Goldielocks, Ultra, Anita, Ellie, Nuala Cesca and anyone I may have forgotten.....sorry, brain is mush as usual  

Take care and love to you all xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Yonny - yes it is a total bummer - you forget how much until you have to stare at another negative pregnancy test don't you! Anyway I just wanted to wish you loads of luck for Thursday and to send you lots of                I really do hope you get that BFP you deserve. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you and Mrs Bunny. I've been in touch with Reprofit myself to see what their waiting lists and charges are and must say I'm impressed already with the prompt response I got from them. Combining treatment with a few days away also seems appealing right now. If you don't mind I might pm you soon with a few questions about getting tx abroad and what you recommend doing when planning your trip to Czech.

Mrs Bunny - from previous posts I guess you must be having your frosties transferred any day - I really hope they've thawed or will thaw perfectly and that these are THE ONES for you             I'm counting on you and Yonny to bring some long awaited positive news to this thread!  

DH and I have been getting through Green and Blacks like there's no tomorrow   Diet really will have to start soon if I'm to get rid of the IVF spare tyres around my middle before we contemplate another cycle  

CG xxxx


----------



## yonny

CG sweetie - ask anything you want!   Ill do my very best to answer!!  Thank you for the good wishes!

Hollysox, thanks to you too lovey,positive vibes very gratefully accepted  

Im here in Brno now - awaiting ET tomorrow - 9 eggs collected, 8 fertilized and 7 grade one embies!!

I almost dont want tomorrow to come  if you can understand that   as it means in two weeks time it will either be one way or the other - as for now Im in a kind of limbo!!  

Mrs Bunny, how you doing??  Do let us know!!

Right - off for some breakfast!

Till tomorrow ladies!!!!!!!!!!!
Yonny xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Just flying by

Yonny - super news from you - hope ET goes well tomorrow     I know what you mean about being stuck in limbo - enjoy being PUPO - and sending all my very best wishes that you will be proven otherwise!    

MrsB - hope all went well with your FET yesterday and your snowbabies thawed out nicely.  Hopefully you are resting up and those embies are snuggling into their new home.  Very best wishes to you too    

Hollysox - sending hugs right back at ya!   

CG glad to hear that you and DH have scaled that Green & Blacks chocolate mountain    

Best wishes to everyone else
Love and hugs
Meerkat x


----------



## Hollysox

Yonny...just wanted to wish you well for tomorrows ET    You have some REALLY good quality embies there    Hope you are enjoying your stay in Brno...you will have to tell me all about it when you get the chance...I will be there in 16 weeks for my ET, if all goes well    .  Wishing you well for the mad 2ww too hun and here's to a lovely BFP at the end of it     

Mrs B...hope everything went well for your FET yesterday hun ?  Sending you lots of luck to for the dreaded 2ww         

CG...  yes, a negative pg test has to be one of the saddest sights to see....hopefully it wont be too much longer before we ALL get to see the wonderous sight of a BFP result      I hope you are coping ok at the moment hun ?  It doesn't get any easier does it    Can I just ask....is it you and your DH who has bought all the Green and Blacks choc from the shops   I hunted for some today but nowhere had any and I thought...I know who's stock piled it  

Meerkat....Hi hun...hope you are doing ok ?

Sending everyone some fairydust and hugs


----------



## MrsBunny

Unfortunately, not good news for us. None of our 3 frosties survived, so nothing to come back with. We returned from Spain today. Feeling really flat now and it will be difficult to pick ourselves up and decide what to do next.

Thanks for all your good wishes, they really do mean a lot xxx

Yonny, your embies sound great - hope ET went well today      

Hope everyone is ok - it sounds soppy but it's really comforting to come back and see all the warm wishes and thoughts between everyone on this board  

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Mrs Bunny

Ohh hun I am so sorry to read your post       

Take care of yourself

Deb xxx


----------



## allison kate

So sorry to hear your news Mrs Bunny   hugme^ Take care of you and DH  

Yonny...hope everything went well with you yesterday and you are resting up now.  Best of luck with the 2ww    

CG....how ya doing hun?  

Hollysox...you're right, we WILL all get our wonderful BFP's soon.....PMA, PMA     

Love to Meercat and everyone else  

All ok here, we're trying to have a week in the sun next week as DH starts a new job on the 1st Nov, can't wait!  trying to lose some of those tx pounds before I have FET in Dec but it's proving harder than usual...humm...maybe it's true what they say about losing weight after 40   so please will you all stop talking about choccy, it's making me drool!!!     

Have a good weekend everyone
Allison xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Mrs Bunny - I'm so so sorry to see your sad news. I can only imagine how disappointed you and your DH are right now. Take good care of yourselves.    

Lots of love, CG xxxxx


----------



## yonny

Mrs Bunny, so sorry to hear your news!!    

Well, Im back, 2 grade one embies onboard, he offered me 3 but after much thought this time I decided on the 2 - with five in the freezer!!!
Had odd stomach cramps all day yesterday and feelings of general ickiness - then a massive row with DH !   Not good ...........so feeling very down and tearful cos, even though the con and the acupuncurist are saying what a good feeling they have this time - con even went so far as to say the embies were so good that if it didnt work this time he'd give me a free go next time!!!!!    
I dont know why I feel so negative................I need some PMA girls!!!!!
Yonny x


----------



## Debz1965

Yonny

Good luck for you 2ww hunni, we all know what a difficult time it is, having a row with DH is not good though -   and make up 

sending you lots of       for this next 2 weeks 

Debs xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Yonny...sending you tons and tons of PMA hun                      

wishing you huge amounts of good luck for the 2ww hun and praying for a   result for you.... 

HI to everyone else....sorry not been around but busy with work...but, I'm off for 5 days now so will catch up tomorrow with all the news....

Night night xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Yonny,

Fantastic news on your wee embies - well done. Wishing you loads and loads of luck for the 2ww and beyond.    

The fact your consultant offered you a free go if it doesn't work bodes well hun - he's obviously not expecting you back    

Sending you and you little ones lots of   

Love to you and everyone else on here. How is everyone? Debs - are you on you're countdown yet or still enjoying your tx free time?

We're still trying to decide whether to put our name down with our clinic in the UK (which would probably mean a long wait) or take the plunge and go abroad. Still a bit apprehensive about going abroad, so would welcome any advice you lovely girls can offer.   Also wondered if anyone who has gone abroad found their GP or local NHS hospital gave them a hard time or refused to treat them because they'd gone abroad? I heard from someone else that some GPs can be a bit funny about you going to some countries for IVF. I'm hoping this was just an isolated case as surely they can't get sniffy when tx in the UK is so expensive and involves such a lengthy wait, can they?

CG xxxxxx


----------



## allison kate

HI girls 

Yonny...hope you are not going too mad on your 2ww     Sending loads of  and       for your little ones...when do you test?

CG....hope you get things sorted out soon.  I think I would look at Spain, Czech or USA (if I had the money) for donor.  They all seem to have extremely good results and are also good at matching.  I could also go on the waiting list at my clinic in Brussels but it would take an age (years) to get to the top and I would be worried to wait that long.  Luckily I don't have the problem of 'sniffy' GP's anymore!!

Hollysox....hope you have a nice time off, are you doing anything special?

Mrs Bunny....hope you're doing ok hunni 

All ok here....still not sure if we're going away as we've had our eye on a house to renovate for the last year and we've just been approached by the owner to say he wants to sell, so it's action stations to try and sort things out quickly.  BTW, I've lost just over 2kgs so far  

Love to everyone
Allison xx


----------



## Hollysox

I'm back again   

Hope everyone is having a good day out there ?  I've just been doing some housework which has been quite theraputic for me today....I enjoy a good clear out every now and again.... 

Now I've had a chance to catch up I wanted to say how sorry I was to read your post Mrs B...  Hunni, I know how you feel cos that happened to me too.  3 perfect frosties or so I was told, and not one of them made it   My heart goes out to you   I hope that you feel a little stronger each day and that you are taking care of yourself well....

Allison...oh my goodness, a house renovation   It will be such hard work but very rewarding once it's all done   Aren't you doing well on your diet ?   Keep going hun...how much do you actually want to lose ?  I have only just started putting on weight to be honest....when I had my m/c I lost about a stone in weight taking me to about 7st 2lb...that was in 2005 and I have just got upto 8stone 4lb now...I'm ot boasting   .... to be honest, I think I was too light to get pg again...I'm hoping now I'm over 8stone I might be luckier next time    Hope so anyway......

Yonny, our 2 week waiter...how are you doing hun ?  Keeping calm and positive ?  I hope so...even though the 2ww is enough to drive anyone round the bend   Sending you more positive energy and good luck vibes hun           

CG...any more thought about where to go for tx hun ?  Believe me I know how scarey it is to go abroad for tx...  I gave it a lot of thought and decided on Reprofit in the end but I did email a lot of clinics first.  I am very nervous about going there but everyone who has been say how good they are.  I actually haven't told my clinic here yet and am still on their waiting list   As for my GP, I have told her I am going for DEIVF but she just assumed it will be with the UK clinic and I didn't feel the need to tell her otherwise at this stage  

Meerkat...Hi sweetie....how's things with you ? Ok I hope    

Hellos also to Lorri, Debs...(did you manage to change your flights ?), Ellie, Nuala, Cesca, Ultra Goldielocks and Anita...hope you girls are all doing ok too  

Well, in 15 weeks time tomorrow I will be having ET (hopefully !)     Not that I'm counting or anything  

This Sunday I am off to see Donny Osmond in concert   I am so excited   I really should get a life  

Better be going for now though....lots of love to all


----------



## MrsBunny

Yonny, great to hear about your two tip top embies and all the frosties too (not that you'll need them!). Hope you're feeling a little more positive now - I know it's easier said than done. And no more arguments with DH! When do you test? Lots of sticky vibes and      

Allison Kate, well done on your weight loss, hope you keep it up until December (or at least until you start on those nasty hormones!) Think I'll be joining you on a diet soon but not quite ready to restrict myself yet. Good luck with the house you want to renovate - hope it works out for you!

Hollysox, thanks for your kind words, I wish we didn't have that particular thing in common! Enjoy the Donny concert and keep on counting down those 15 weeks - why not?!  

CG, as Allison says, those countries do seem to have good success rates and it seems the majority on FF go to Spain or Czech so you should get some good feedback. It is a good idea to e-mail the clinics to see what sort of response you get so you can guage this yourself rather than rely on what others say - you tend to get a 'good feeling' from certain clinics who are friendly and quick to respond and answer any questions. We chose Ceram before I'd found FF, but I still think we made a good choice, or at least one that was right for us. Don't feel scared of going abroad. In some ways it's good to get away from home with DH and I felt we became more focussed on what was going to happen once we got on that plane away from every day pressures. I may PM you with other thoughts that occur to me. On the subject of getting support here, we've found it difficult because although my cons said he'd help us, he's disagreed with the protocol that Ceram use and says so at every step of the way!! I've felt that it's been a bit of a battle getting things done, each time having to explain to the nurse (who takes blood for instance) who I am and what I'm there for. But I know others have had no problems. My GP is sympathetic but will not fund anything (PCT policy) except the blood clotting tests I had done. Anyway, I'll PM you or else I'll bore everyone else silly!

We are feeling just a little stronger now but it's still difficult. I think getting past next week when I would've been testing is going to be a psychological barrier - maybe I'll feel better once that's passed and more able to look to the future. We've said that we're not going to make a decision on what to do next for a couple of weeks - we know that we have options but our heads are too messed up at the moment.

Thanks for all the words of support  

Big hello to everyone I've not mentioned this time.
Love Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all well. Heating still a problem here, which isn't great when it's  

Allison Kate - well done on those 2kgs! What's your secret? I dread getting on the scales   I've just rejoined the gym and am going to try really hard to lose some of the excess weight I've piled on over the past couple of years. A national shortage of Green and Blacks would help - anyone know how we can cut off the supplies?!  

Yonny - I hope the 2ww is going ok and you're not going   Try to enjoy being PUPO    I'll be keeping everything crossed for you and your embies. Sending you some  for luck. 

Mrs Bunny - I hope you're feeling a little better    Thanks for your advice and feel free to PM me with any thoughts/advice on going abroad. The first few weeks really are the pits when a tx fails. Like you say I'm sure you'll start to feel better when you've got beyond your test date - for now just take each day as it comes and be good to yourselves. 

Hollysox - like you, Debs and Yonny I'm thinking of going to Reprofit for my next lot of tx. I've exchanged a few emails with Stepan and have been impressed with his quick and full response. He's already been far more accessible than my UK clinic! I'm so jealous that you're off to see Donny this weekend   He was my first love! 

CG xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Where are you all?

It's so quiet on here...... 

Hollysox - hope you haven't run off with Donny   

Yonny - I hope you're well - sending you and your embies a few more  and     

CG xxxxx


----------



## yonny

Hi girls!! 
I am still here but have gone back to work this week as 2ww driving me mad    
Day 13 today and I havent been near a pee stick......................too scared!!!!
Got a beta on Fri am so may just wait till then!!
Feel very nauseous, probably nerves though!!   but not much else!!!
CG .........got your pm honey and will give you a nice involved answer asap!! 
How are all our other Goldies?
Love to all
Yonny x


----------



## cesca

Hi girls just popping in to say hi. 
My little maeve is now 8 mths old and is such a sweetheart. Time is just flying.

yonny.... keeping everything crossed for you  xxxxxx

CG    We decided on Ceram in Spain as it wasn't too far away and their results looked great at the time we were looking at clinics. We went over to the clinic just to get a feel of the place and were so impressed with the staff who were all so nice and really interested in helping us.  That really decided it for us so we went ahead . My GP was great and helped us every step of the way. We were so lucky as it worked first time for us after having 5 attempts with my own eggs which resulted in 2 chemical pregnancies.We now have a beautiful daughter who I adore, and just as much as my own genetic children.I wish you all the luck . I think you have to feel comfortable with the clinic you choose and it has to be easy to get too as the less stress the better. Spain for us was like a little relaxation with IVF thrown in!!!


Hollysox  how was Donny . He was the man when I was 14!!!!  Has time treated him kindly??
Love to all of you Cesca xxxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Ladies

Have been a bit busy out and about on my broomstick







so just popping by   

Just wanted to wish Yonny all the very best for test day - really hoping and keeping everything crossed that you have some positive news for the Goldies tomorrow    

Cesca - nice to hear from you and gorgeous Maeve x

Best wishes to all - will be back soon

Meerkat xx


----------



## Hollysox

Me run off with Donny.....  as if I would    Mmmm given half the chance I would have though....  His show was really good and my seats were fantasic...3rd row dead centre   I managed to get some photos on my naff digital camera and once I get them on my pc I'm gonna put one on site so you fellow Donny 'fans' can drool too   Seriously, why is it men always look good when they age (well, most of them do anyway)

Sorry not been on site but work keeps getting in my way   One more day to go then I'm off for 5 days  ....Blackpool is calling my name this weekend too...I'm off to see the lights with my friend before they switch them off   I've never been to see them so it should be an experience !  

Yonny.....fingers and everything else crossed for you sweetie....I am praying big time for a BFP result for you hun...   

Meerkat...thanks for popping by on your broomstick   Mines in for repairs   

Cesca...hi hun hope you are doing ok ?  My goodness I cant believe Maeve is now 8 months old...she must be an absolute joy....  Yes, Donny was my first love too   Aaaahhhh, happy days.........

Catch up after Blackpool then...

Love to all xxx

Yonny...even more good luck vibes for you hun...


----------



## yonny

Did HPT test wed, negative, had bloods done this morning .........................nurse phoned back to say results are pending................now wont know till monday! Fan bloody tastic..................Im fed up with this lark!


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Oh Yonny I'm so very sorry - it's so so unfair   

I truly thought it would work for you this time. Sending you and your DH big    

Love, CG xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Yonny honey - I just read somewhere else that you were on Day 12. Hopefully you've just tested too early and the HPT wasn't up to picking up your levels. Really hoping and praying that Monday brings better news for you.

            

    

Lots of Love, CG xxxxxxx


----------



## yonny

I wish it were so sweetie, day 14 was Thursday,and I did another test today, a Clearblue its come up negative so I know it hasnt worked yet again!!!  
Really fed up with this lark but theres nothing I can do apart from pick my self up and start again!
I emailed Stepan and he's really upset bless him - he's going to give me a date to come back - as lovely a place as Brno is I was so hoping I wouldnt have to go back 
Sorry I havent pm'd you yet, promise I will very soon!!!
Hi to everyone else........sorry no personals but you know what its like!!!  
Yonny x


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Yonny

 so sorry to read your news was really hoping that this would work for you - take care of yourself and DH.  Well done for looking to your next tx.  I know what you mean about return trips to places, however much you like going there. On the upside though, at least you know the best restaurants, shops, bars, cafes etc to go to  

Best wishes and more hugs   

Meerkat xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hello Yonny,

Just wanted to say sorry about your bfn.  Take good care of yourself and dh .  

I can always remember someone telling me it was a case of WHEN not what if with DE, you know it will work 

Anitaxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Yonny, so sorry to hear your sad news.  

It's good you're making arrangements to go back and try again.
Take good care of yourselves

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Oh Yonny I'm so sorry honey.    

Like Anita said it's not if but when as long as you can find the strength, money and determination to carry on.   

Be kind to yourselves - you've both been through so much.

Lots of Love, CG xxxxxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Yonny

I am so sorry to hear your news hun, take care of yourself and your DH    

I hoped and prayed it would work for you this time! 

Debbie xxx


----------



## yonny

Thanks girls!!!! 
I know Im strong but this constant disappointment is beginning to take its toll!!  
Im in an office with five women coming and going in various stages of pregnancy, they know my situation (we're all grounded crew) and they're my friends and I am very happy for them, its just the sympathy that gets to me..............3 of them were crying when they heard my news....which then sets me off...........and hence Im home at noon on a monday!!!  
hey ho   

love to all
Yonny x


----------



## Hollysox

Oh Yonny...I am so sorry to see your news....  Like the others, I had so prayed this time would have been your lucky break...    Take special care of yourself hunni xxx


----------



## yonny

Bless you Hollysox, thank you for thinking of me....................especially after the rubbish time youve had........I WILL get my lucky break sweetie, Im determined if nothing else ..................and I hope and pray that Im reading about yours on here someday soon also!!
Lots of love to you
Yonny x


----------



## ULTRA

Dear Goldies,

Sorry for long AWOL, very busy with handing over at work, keeping track of consultant, midwife and GP appointments, getting bigger and more breathless by the day.
I finally have given up work on doctors' orders at 34 weeks told to put feet up and REST, which I will do. This is my 1st day on ML and I finally caught up with your posts.

So sorry to hear your news Mrs B and Yonny, you are in my prayers, your time will come just don't give up - all good things take three times(at least) to work as we say in Germany.

Beanies doing well judging by their kicking, looking forward to seeing them on Thu on a scan. My elective C section is booked for 29/11, just praying they don't want to come early as I am now a 2.5 hr train journey away from my hospital....

Take care and best of luck to you all from -ULTRA-


----------



## Hollysox

Yonny....            just for you.....You will get there in the end, I know you will.....

Ultra....OMG, where have the weeks gone ? I cant believe you are due to have your babies this month  Good luck hun....I'm sure that day will be the best day of your life   You rest up and enjoy your M/L and pop by when you get the chance....

Hi's to everyone else out there today...hope you are all ok ?

Love and   to you all xxx


----------



## Lorri

Hi everyone !!

Yonny - I am so very sorry for your BFN, its so heartbreaking to have to suffer BFN after BFN (don't I just know it !), big cyber hugs to you  . It has to just be a matter of time for it to be your turn    

After about 4 months of waiting, I have finally got to the top of my gp's counselling waiting list ... lets hope they can help me move on, mind you, can't really do anything before March as I am planning a girlie trip to Oz !! At last something positive to look forward to, probably better than counselling.

Love to you all, sorry for being so "invisible", I am a lurker but do read all your messages
xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Just a very quick hello.

Lorri - nice to hear from you.  

Mrs Bunny - I'm really sorry to hear about your frosties. Hang on in there. 

Yonny - sorry about your BFN. Again, hang on in there. 

Cesca - glad to hear that Maeve is doing well.

Ultra - can't believe that you are so far along already.  Good luck. 

Everything is fine with us.  Our wee poppet is getting big and cheeky - and she is now giving us her big grins with two lovely little front teeth!!! I can't believe she is ten months old already. I am starting to think about our frosties and it looks like I might be getting back on the roller coaster next Spring.  Need to shift some weight first, however... 

Love to Hollysox, Meerkat, Debs, CG, Anita and anyone else my poor mushy brain has forgotten about. Hollysox - glad to hear that Donnie didn't disappoint.    

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all keeping well. 

Ultra - gosh I can't believe you wee ones are due in less than a month. Make sure you follow drs orders and put your feet up while you can.  Once those twins have arrived you won't stop. 

Ellie - doesn't time fly I, it only seems like yesterday you were announcing you'd just had a daughter and now you're thinking of trying for a little brother or sister for her. We'll keep a seat for you here on the rollercoaster  

Lorri - sorry you're struggling. A holiday with the girls (and some sunshine) will do you the world of good  

Yonny, Mrs Bunny - hope you are both ok  

CG xxxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Meerkat
What fantastic , fantastic news.  
                     
I am absolutely delighted for you and will be keeping everything crossed for you to have a happy and healthy pregnancy. I know how you feel about the anxiety but every day is a milestone and another step closer to success.  I am so, so pleased for you.     
Love

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Meerkat.....OMG you sly little devil.....congratulations on your   WOO HOO !      Hun...I dont blame you for wanting to keep this news to yourself for a little while after everything you have been through...but wow...I am soooooo pleased for you sweetie     I know it is a nightmare waiting for the first scan but keep thinking those positive thoughts and everything will be fine....Many many congratulations again....you have made my day   

Lorri...hi hun, I was so glad to see your post   Oh a trip to Oz sounds fantastic...where abouts are you heading for ?  I have always fancied going to Oz myself....my sister emigrated to Adelaid years ago and I thought oh fab, somewhere to go on holiday    They lasted 3 months and came home again   No staying power   

Ellie...I love to see babies with their 2 front teeth showing...they look soooo cute    Hope the biting is a way off yet though    So, you are thinking about getting back on the rollercoaster then ?  Hun, wishing you lots of luck for the ride    

 also to Debs, Ultra, CG, Anita, Yonny, Mrs B and Allison...hope you ladies are all doing ok today ?

Well, I'm off to see a new counsellor tomorrow   I have been having lots of problems with work and with the worry of impending tx I feel like I am beginning to lose the plot again   so thought best book in and see someone.....s'pose it cant hurt can it ?

Anyway, better run for now...lots of love to all xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Meerkat, That's fantastic news! Congratulations.      You've made my evening   Don't blame you for not wanting to advertise your tx but so very glad it's worked. Will be keeping everything crossed for a healthy and happy pregnancy. Once you've got your first scan out of the way you'll be able to look towards the next one and before you know it you'll wonder where the months have gone!

Hollysox, Sorry you're having a rough time of it.   The stress of tx and failed cycles is so very difficult and we all need to offload to someone from time to time. I really hope the counsellor can help but please remember we're all here for you too. It's ok to have a moan and a whinge if that's what you feel you need - please don't feel you have to be uber positive every time you post  

Love and luck to all, CG xxxxx


----------



## Jo

Meerkat, Congratulations !!!

have a very happy and healthy pregnancy  

love Jo
x x x


----------



## MrsBunny

Meerkat - you sneaky devil!!

Congratulations!! 
      

Fantastic news, and just what we all need to hear! You must be over the moon. Can understand your apprehensive feelings, but it seems that your more laid back approach has worked so far - long may it continue!
Where did you have tx?

Hello to everyone else - will write more very soon

xxxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Just a quickie post as I am short of time tonight.


Meerkat - Well done you   hun, make sure you take it nice and easy  

Hollysox - If you need to sound off, we have a good ole pair of ears 

Ultra - I can't believe you have your twins soon, my time has passed quickly (bet it has not for you though)!

hello to everyone else, Ellie, Cesca, Mrs Bunny, CG, Lorri, Yonny - I am sure there are some other I have missed (infact I am certain of it!!) - sorry if I have missed you off the list.

I am busy trying to lose weight and managed to get 10lb off so far! - still got another 10lb to go before xmas or I will lose my bet, not sure I will get 10lb off in 5 weeks, but I will give it a good go......

Catch up soon all 

Debs xxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Just a quick hello.

Meerkat - make sure you are getting in lots of nice supplies to keep those carb levels up! 

Debz - well done with the weight loss.     I am also trying to lose weight but haven't been as successful as you yet.  Keep up the good work.    

Hollysox - sorry that you are feeling down.     As the other girls have said, here's an ideal place to do a bit of ranting if it helps.

Hi also to CG, Mrs Bunny, Lorri, Yonny, Cesca, Ultra, Alison, Anita and anyone else I've missed (brain still mushy - have accepted that it is probably never going to recover now   ). Hope everyone is doing OK.     

Love

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Goldies...hope you are all doing ok today ?

Meerkat...have you got anything left in your kitchen cupboards or have you raided them all    Tis a good sign that all is well in there so you enjoy yourself....

Thanks for your kind words girls...they really mean a lot   I am a person who tends to put on a brave face for so long then...boom   I went to see the counsellor yesterday determined I wouldn't cry and spent most of the time in floods   I felt much better when I came out though evern though I felt like I'd been through the wringer   I am seeing her again next week so we'll see how it goes...maybe I should start my acupuncture again too...what do you think ?

Debs...wow thats fantastic news on your weight loss hun...well done you     Keep up the good work  

Ellie...good luck with your diet too hun  

Well better run for now....hope you all have a lovely weekend.  Anyone got anything nice planned ?  I'm possibly going Christmas shopping tomorrow   Just hope I survive    

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## ClaireL65

Hello everyone

can I join you?

Claire x


----------



## Jo

Hi Claire.
Of course you can, Good Luck with your tx  

Sorry to read about your loss 

Positive vibes being sent to you 

Love Jo
x x


----------



## ClaireL65

Thanks Jo.

Am looking into immune testing as part of my next IVF cycle, as my consultant thinks it may help. Am not sure yet.

I'm glad there are lots of us 'goldies' on the site - I don't have any friends currently going through fertility treatment, as far as I know.

Cx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi Claire and welcome!!!

Sorry you have had such a rotten time.  I would certainly recommend having as many tests as you can before embarking on next tx - I did this after my second BFN and wish I had done it sooner, even though all the results came back OK.  If you haven't seen it yet, there is a really good list of tests to ask for (immune and other issues) on the Investigations and Immunology board of this site - your GP and/or clinic should be able to arrange most of them.  Good to see that your consultant is in agreement about getting tests done as some (including mine initially) can be a bit hesitant.

Good luck

Love

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Claire - Welcome! Sorry to see you've had such a tough time of it. Wishing you all the best for your next tx.    You'll find plenty of support here   

Hollysox - I'm glad you've had a good   - it's far better out than in honey   Make sure you take a big box of tissues with you and let it all out again next week   I started my Christmas shopping on Monday - had a day off and headed for the shops with a friend. Despite not having a clue what to get anyone I came back with loads. Did a bit more at a friend's Body Shop party last night so feeling quite organised for once. I'm sure it won't last  

Debs - wow you're determined to get your hands on your DP's money - keep up the good work    Sounds like you're getting in the best possible shape for February   I'm sure it'll pay off.

Ellie - it's good to see you on the boards. Sounds like you've got motherhood well in hand now. It's great to see as sometimes I wonder if I'm too old for all this and the fact you're planning baby 2 makes me realise I'm not, so thank you!

Meerkat - sounds to me like you've got an excellent reason to tuck into those cupboards - hope you're feeling well   

Hi's to Lorri, Ultra, Anita, Cesca, Mrs Bunny, Yonny, Joan and Allison Kate. Hope you're all ok.

Love and     to all,

CG xxxxxx


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Girls,

just a quicky from me to say         congratulations to Mr & Mrs Meercat fantastic news! Well done for being relaxed and keeping it quiet. I think the 2ww hypes some ladies share on the 2ww page do not help to relax and further the implantation process.

Holysox - well done for seeking help, I found counselling after my BFNs very very helpful well appart from the huge tissue bill...

My tweenies get very heavy now and even simple things like putting on socks or picking up stuff from the floor cost major energy. The only shoes I can wear are sandals - very fetching with socks - and even driving will soon be off the menu.
My C-section is booked for the 29th November and although scared I am looking forward to life without a huge hard bump in front of me. This has taught me a lesson - NEVER will I be overweight again. I lost 3.5 stones before startin treatment with Sliming World, put one back on by Jan 2007 but even with bump I weigh still less than at my all time high.

All the best,

-ULTRA-


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hito everyone,

Welcome to claire.  This is a real good group for support and help ,any questions etc just ask,

Meerkat... that is great news.  When have you got your scan planned for?. The first one is always exciting and it really hits you.  Take carexx

Debs..good luck with the weight loss.  I think i will need to do that soon,getting bigger and bigger 

Hollysox...it is better to get it out rather than keeping it all in.  I hope the counsellor is helping and you can get it all off your chest 

Ultra...i cannot believe how well you are doing. Am a little envious, i am already measuring 42 weeks and am only 5ft 1 and at my last scan this week babies are already looking at 3lb2 and 3lb 14 .  Cons do not think i will go much longer am getting alot of braxton hicks and was poorly a fortnight ago and this week ended up on weds eve in labour suite with  regular contractions,luckily they went but am seeing cons this week to discuss prenatal steroids and what to do.  Am just the same, cannot fasten shoes etc and am finding hard to drive.  Did you ask for a c-section or told?.  ONe of mine is breech so i do not know,

Ellie... i bumped into a friend who as a 15 month old son naturally and is now pg again with second and is 16 weeks.  I was amazed.  She was surprised with her first but cannot quite believe she is expecting again at the ripe old age of 44 

Hello to Lorri,Cesca,Mrs Bunny and everyone i have missed,

anitaxx


----------



## Lorri

Just quickie  as dh will be back from dog walking duties soon, so we can resume our night of Lost season 3. Can you believe its snowing   ?

Meerkat - Well done you !!!  It was bound to be just a matter of time (money and perseverance too of course).  Many many congratulations  

Hollysox - Good for you getting it all off your chest, my first counselling session is Friday, and I am having sleepless nights about it already   . Acu sounds like a good idea in prep for your next tx, though I have read mixed opinions about whether or not its helpful, but I found it good for sorting out my cycle beforehand.

Debs - Wow, well done on the weight loss, especially with all this horrid cold weather when all you want is comfort food (thats my excust). I hope you win your bet  

Hi to everyone else, sorry, gotta go
xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Just a quick message to say hello to everyone.

Lorri - hi, I hope your counselling goes well. 

Anita - gosh, these wee boys of yours are growing fast - well done!  I hope your appointment with the consultant goes well.  I had a section, mainly because of my worsening pre-eclampsia at the time (which was affecting me and the baby) but also because wee poppet was breech, and the operation was fine.  The prenatal steroids will make a huge difference if the babies need to be delivered early - I got my first shot of them about two days before the section (at that point,  there was no decision as to when/how the baby was going to be born but having the jabs meant that the baby was ready for whenever she needed to be delivered).  If you get a chance, can I suggest that you have a look at the Bliss website - it has great info on premature babies - eg breastfeeding etc.  I didn't find it for a while after our baby was born and I wish I had seen it earlier.  Anyway - hope you are taking it easy, and fingers crossed for you. 

Ultra - hope you are taking things easy too.  Not long to go now ...  

CG - I wouldn't like to say I've cracked motherhood (just as I feel I am getting to grips with things, our little darling learns a new skill to keep me on my toes    ) but I can honestly say that I don't feel too old for it at all - in fact, people keep telling me how well I am looking, and, although the pre-eclampsia and her seven weeks in Special Care were difficult to cope with, since we got her home I can truthfully say that I have never been happier.  Although you shouldn't generalise, my experience of the mums and babies I know is that the older ones seem to be more laid back and enjoying their babies more than some of the younger ones.  I hope no-one thinks I am being greedy for trying again - we are so happy with what we have but I also feel that we need to give our three frosties a chance. Getting on the rollercoaster is a daunting prospect, as is the possibility of getting pre-eclampsia again if we were lucky enough to get a BFP but we have decided to take things as they come.

Hi to Meerkat, Debs, Claire, Mrs Bunny, Hollysox, Cesca, Yonny, Joan, Allison and anyone I've missed.

Love

Ellie


----------



## yonny

Meerkat!!!!!!!!!!!!    
flippin fantastic news - I am so so very chuffed for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yonny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Ultra - OMG can't believe you're little ones will be with you next week.   Not long to wait now, I hope all goes well and you get time to let us know how you're getting on.   

Anita - sorry you're having a rough time honey, hope your meeting with the consultant goes well and those twinnies are doning well     

Yonny - how are you? Hope you're feeling ok after your recent disappointment  

Meerkat - hope all's well with you.  

Ellie - of course we don't think you're greedy, who can blame you for wanting more of a good thing   and anyway you're an inspiration to the rest of us so it's lovely to have you back with us  

Love CG xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Goldies...hope everyone is doing ok today ?

Meerkat...has it sunk in yet ?   

Ultra...oooh, not long to go now   I can hardly believe that your twinnies will be with you in a matter of days     Your pregnancy seems to have flown over (well, probably not to you but it has to me !)  All those symptoms you are suffering right now will all be worth it when you hold those little miracles in your arms.....Look after yourself and those babes hun.... 

Anita...oh hun what a time you are having    Tell those little ones of yours to hang on in there a wee bit longer or their Auntie Sharon will not be pleased with them...  You said one was breach...do you know if he has moved round yet ??  Will the do a c-section on you hun ?  Sorry all these questions !  I'm just worried about you !  I hope all is well hun and sending you lots of positive energy     

Ellie hunni   Of course we dont think you are being greedy for wanting another baby   My goodness, you cant have enough of a good thing...right ?  Good luck to you and it will be lovely if you could give your wee poppet a brother or sister     

CG...how are you doing hun ?  

Lorri...hi hunni...hope you are doing ok too ?  Have you had your first counselling session yet ? If so, hope it went ok  

Debs...hi again....still waiting for some info from my other question   I'll just have to email Stepan I suppose    Hows the diet going ?  Sending you   for more weight loss !

Hi Claire....and welcome   I was sorry to hear of the rotten time you have had...  Wishing you lots of luck for your next tx when ever that will be     

Yonny...how are you doing ?  Sending you a special cyber hug  

Mrs Bunny...hope you are ok hun ?

Have I missed anyone ?  Probably    Sorry if I haven't mentioned you  

I have my 2nd counselling appointment tomorrow which I am not really looking forward to...I dont feel like I have anything to say at the moment  

Anyway, take care Goldies....love and   to you all xxx


----------



## goldielocks

Hello Ladies 

Just wanted to pop by and say hello and that I hope you're all well  

Also wanted to say congratulations to Meerkat...I'm so delighted for you - you have always been such a support to everyone and I really appreciated your positive words at a very difficult time...I hope all goes well at this early stage and you soon get to a time when you can relax a bit more although I am finding there is always something new to worry about unfortunately I must say...  The nature of this game perhaps 

Sorry I haven't posted much, I do browse a little and try and catch up from time to time...the baby seems OK so far, I have my anatomy scan a week Thursday and am tentatively looking forward to that. Also having to start to think about Christmas as I'm sure we all are...it does provide quite a welcome distraction though    

Good wishes to Ultra and Anita with your lovely twins and     to the ladies getting ready for more treatment or trying new options...sending positive thoughts to  you 

Bye for now
Goldilocks


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Goldies

Goldielocks - good to hear from you. Best of luck for your anatomy scan on Thursday - are you going to spill the beans afterwards?! You're right it is difficult to relax in the early stages, or at any stage I can imagine. I've got my first scan on Wednesday and feeling a bit anxious about it all but also welcoming the chance to find out what's going on inside. Back in the day when my mum was pregnant they didn't have any scans at all  so that must have been a very fraught time, although equally there wasn't as much info available so maybe it was easier to be more positive.

Hollysox - how did your second counselling session go? My news hasn't really sunk in yet ... want to get the first scan out of the way and then I am sure there'll be other hurdles to worry about. Won't really let myself start to believe it properly until the first trimester is safely behind us.

Ultra - just think only a few days and you'll be meeting your babies. You must be so excited. Really hope that Thursday goes well for you and as soon as you get a chance let us all know. Looking forward to seeing a lovely photo of your little ones. Best of luck  

Anita - how are you? Can't believe that you are measuring 42 weeks!  Hope you are taking it easy. Doesn't sound like you will be waiting much longer to meet your little ones - two more for Santa to add to his list! Let us know how you're doing and take care of yourself 

Lorri - I love your positive philosophy that it is only a matter of time

Claire - welcome - there is a really good Immunology thread that's worth taking a look at as it lists all of the tests - most of which can be done via a GP - well nice friendly helpful ones that is! 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80433.0

Big helloes to CG, Ellie, Mrs B, Allison Kate, Cesca, Debz, Yonny and anyone else I've forgotten - sowweee

I'll be keeping my head down low for the next few days ... I've been reading far too many sad stories of early loss in pregnancy and it's making me  as well as  so I want to try and focus on positive thoughts and be strong enough to cope with whatever will be. Will let you know how I get on at the scan    

Thinking of all you all
Meerkat xx


----------



## bookworm2

Dear Meerkat,

I'm new to this thread but couldn't help seeing your lovely news re: BFP. Would you mind if I asked what your blood test results were when the hospital confirmed the pregnancy? I ask because I too got a BFP this week (hurrah!) but have had a slightly mixed message from the hospital about the hormone levels in my blood. They feel that they might be low, but because I had IUI, they're not really sure because it's harder to be accurate about exactly when fertilisation/implantation might have happened. The level had roughly doubled on Friday, which was what they were looking for but they didn't tell me the figures, and they clearly had reservations about it because of their tone of voice.

Also I started bleeding (quite strong and red on Wednesday afternoon), which has slowed a lot now to spotting, but obviously it's a worrying time.  Other ladies on my usual thread are pregnant but they all seem to be expecting twins so it's impossible to feel reassured or not by their figures.

Hello to the other ladies on this thread. If any of you could help with any or of your experiences, I'd be so grateful. I do hope that this post doesn't seem too selfish but I'm feeling a bit tunnel vision at the moment (have already had 3 miscarriages, so it's hard not to worry).

Many thanks 
Bookworm


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Bookworm
Congratulations on your pregnancy  

When you say your levels had doubled by Friday, is that roughly 48 hours after your first blood test?  Doubling HCG levels is what is important to achieve in early pregnancy.  The number you start from initially is interesting to know but it is whether the figures are doubling every 36-48 hours.

I would ask the hospital for the figures so you know them yourself - cannot understand why they didn't tell you.  I would also arrange to have a further blood test early this coming week if they've not arranged that already.

I've heard of women with low HCG initially (under 25) who have gone on to have twins and conversely very high i.e. 500 who've had a singleton - it really depends on how individually your body reacts to the HCG hormone, or whether the embryos implanted early or late, and is not necessarily reliable indicator of either a single or multiple pregnancy.

The link to the website below should be helpful in explaining about beta values 
www.betabase.info

Try and not worry about the bleeding - easier said than done I know!  Did you have any pain with the blood?  What did the hospital say about the bleeding?

Best of luck 
Meerkat xx


----------



## bookworm2

Thank you so much for this Meerkat. I had the first test on Wednesday at lunchtime and they told me that the levels were 101 for HCG and 114 for progesterone. I had the 2nd test at 10ish on Friday but they didn't tell me the figures, just said it had roughly doubled, which I was happy about. But then they said that my doctor wanted to do a scan next week (earlier than normal) because he would have expected my levels to be a bit higher with IUI and he wanted to make sure everything's in 'the right place'.  It just threw me because, I'd half expected them to say that my level was dropping, given the bleeding, so I was thrilled when they said it had doubled, but then worried again because they sounded worried. It's very confusing because the nurse on Wednesday had said that the hormone results were quite good, but on Friday a different nurse and the doctor said they thought it was low. I don't know what to think. Still feeling very lucky to still be pregnant but (if this doesn't sound awful) if I'm going to lose it, I'd rather lose it sooner rather than later. I lost two early and one (my 1st) at 13 weeks as a missed miscarriage, which was picked up at my first scan. And the mmc hit me very very hard. It took a long time to get over it. Because it was my first pregnancy, I hadn't had any blood tests or scans until that point, so we thought we'd cracked it. It was such a shock and I slightly live in dread of it happening again. 

When I started bleeding, I got quite bad cramps which felt upsettingly similar to my last miscarriage, so we thought it was all over before it had really started, but the bleeding has slowed to brown spotting now. I felt ok yesterday but I'm feeling quite uncomfortable in my lower abdomen today, but I'm sure I'm being hyperaware.

Thank you for your very kind post and for the website reference. All the best of luck with your scan. I'll be thinking of you and sending positive vibes. We never got as far as hearing a heartbeat with any of ours, so I can only imagine what an emotional time it will be. Good luck.
BW


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

BW 
Sounds to me like they are being ultra cautious and just taking good care of you.  It's difficult to know without having the figure from Friday but they did say that it was roughly double.  Hope your scan brings some good news next week   

Sorry to hear about your MCs it must be really awful to go through that and I can understand why you are so nervous at the moment. Try and not worry too much about the spotting (easier said than done!)  Lots of women have this and I would say an 'uncomfortable' feeling is OK as long as it doesn't get really painful.

Sending you heaps of positive vibes      

Let us know how you get on

Meerkat x


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi Meerkat

Very quick post as I'm supposed to be working - but just wanted to wish you good luck for your scan.   

Bookworm - keeping everything crossed for you.    

Hi to everyone else too - must dash now.

Love

Ellie


----------



## ULTRA

Dear Goldies,

I am writing this from my hospital bed. Philipp Jourdan VI and Amy-Louise were born by C-Section on Friday 23rd November 2007 at 10.33 and 10.35hrs weighing 5 1/2 and 5 3/4 lb at 36 weeks+5. Both babies and new mum are healthy and doing well, new dad is recovering from head injury acquired in delivery room 
After last scan on Thu consultant decided to bring D-Day forward as twin1 had stopped growing since previous scan.IT was a bit scary as we had nothing packed but we managed and the staff on labour ward were lovely.TWINS are next to me in incubator and I was lucky 2 get a sideroom2myself.

This hospital patient system does not le me copy and paste and typing this message between breast feeding and all the other jobs has taken me 5 hours, maybe an IT Wizzard amongst you could put this message on the birth announcement page. Many thanks in advance and good bye for now til Iam at home again!

-Ultra-


----------



## sue93

i'm a bit of a lurker on here but just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS to you Ultra - that is fantastic news (i barely dare ask about dad's injuries... ). You give us all hope.

lots of love Sue xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Just a quickie from me .  Have been trying to do house and dogs and am totally done in 

Meerkat-good luck for your scan next week 

BW- i was told also that the figures double around 24 to 36 hours .Cannot you not ask what they were? at least they are bringing your scan forward,

Ellie-the cons are not keen on giving me the prenatal steroids but have said if i go in again they will.  At the moment they have given me something to try and stop me going into prem labour,  it seems i have now got gestational diabetes prob due to all the weight and steroids can make it worse and my cons as more or less said no matter what it is going to be a c-section so disappointed  

Ultra-good luck for next week.  It seems to be going very fast  .  Are those nerves kicking in yet??

Goldielocks- good luck for your scan next week.  It is really exciting to see everything in detail and with having one there is more space to get better pictures,

Hello to Debs,Lorri and anyone i have missed,

anitaxzx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Ultra- Had just posted and said two new posts had just been done

Really pleased for you and dh and lovely names and fantastic weights too,

Congratulations   

Anitaxx


----------



## bookworm2

What a gorgeous message. Congratulations to the new family! Hope DP's head is better soon (what happened?).
BW x


----------



## Hollysox

ULTRA.....Many many congratulations on the safe arrival of your twins....what lovely names for them both hun....hope you are feeling ok and that daddy is recovering ?!

Tell us all when you get the chance...in the meantime ENJOY EVERY SECOND....my love to you all xxxxxx

        WOO HOO......       

Anita...hope you are doing ok ?    

Catch up later....


----------



## ClaireL65

Hello everyone

Firstly, congratulations Ultra!!!!!!!!!!!!! Brilliant news  . I expect you're exhausted, and as for DP - what happened in the delivery room  

Meerkat - thanks for the link to the immune testing stuff - much appreciated  

BW - good luck with everything - keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Hello to everyone else and looking forward to getting to know you all a bit more  

Take care

Claire x


----------



## Ellie.st

Another very quick post as supposed to be working!

Ultra - many congratulations and wishing your twinnies long, healthy and happy lives.  Well done you - and hope daddy's head is better soon!

Anita - hope your twinnies hold on for as long as possible.  Please don't worry too much about having a section.  It might not be your first choice but, having had an emergency one,  I can truthfully say that a section does have some advantages and, anyway. the main thing is that you have two healthy babies at the end of it all.  If you have a planned section, there may also be scope to ask for certain things - eg skin-to-skin with you and/or DH - if the boys are not too little.  Maybe worth thinking about this and asking some questions in advance?  My section was a nice experience despite all the worry and my only regret that wee poppet was whisked off to SCBU without me able to give her a cuddle and that I couldn't then see her for 24 hours due to the **** pre-eclampsia and the medication I needed to keep having for it.  Despite that, I was up on my feet the next day and didn't need all the painkillers I was offered.  If you are keen to b/f, it would also be worth getting some advice on this in advance (eg from BLISS or NCT) as I was well and truly caught on the hop on this due to wee poppet's unexpectedly early arrival and the support/advice available in the hospital was, ahem, variable to say the least.  Forewarned is forearmed. Anyway, hopefully these boys of yours will not be putting in an appearance for quite some time.  Hope you are trying to take things easy. It will all be worth it in the end - honest.   

Hi to everyone else - really must go now but, Meerkat, keeping everything crossed for your scan.

Love

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Ultra - congratulations on your wonderful news. Hope you and the little ones are doing well    

    


Anita - try not to worry, in many ways a planned C-section must be better than long hours in labour then an emergency one honey. The drs will and are doing their best for you and your boys so you'll be in safe hands.   

Goldielocks - good luck with the scan - I'm sure it'll be lovely to see your little ones.

Gotta dash - just wanted to wish you all well.

Lots of love, CG xxxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Ultra - great news..... congrats, lovely names as well, enjoy them 

Anita - try not to worry hun they will be here before you know it (my the time seemed to have passed quickly with you, only seems like a couple of months ago you announced a BFP!) -keep us posted hun x

Hello to all the new comers who have been lurking and reading  

Hello to all the regulars, sorry in a major rush tonight to do proper personals for everyone..Will try and do a proper post next week once my visitors have gone!  

Catch up soon

Debs xxxxxxx


----------



## bookworm2

Hello everyone, I hope all is well. I hope you will forgive the not very personal messages, I feel like I'm only just starting to get to know you all.

Meerkat, i hope everything went well today. I was thinking about you.

We went for our first scan today and it was fine. We could see a small sack but not really anything else. They thought they could see a hint of a yolk sack but they weren't sure. But, as it's so early they, and we, weren't terribly surprised by this. They seemed to be quite pleased that they could see anything. They did another blood test and that was more reassuring: HCG had been 225 on Friday (they hadn't told us the figure before today) and today it was: 1,697, which was a big relief. They want us to go back for a second scan next Thursday, which will show more then. So, feeling much calmer but still nervous about it going wrong. So far, so good.

Thank you so much for all the support. 
BW


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear BW

That's great news - I am so pleased for you.  That's your first milestone successfully negotiated - well done!

Meerkat, was thinking of you today.  Hope everything went OK.

Hi to everyone else too - hope you are all fine. Must dash ...

Ellie


----------



## goldielocks

Hi Ladies 
Hope everyone's well 

Wow so much happening this week - I'm trying to get my head around everyone's news 

Congratulations Ultra - wonderful news and fantastic names, so pleased your twins are here safely, well done you !!! and DH of course... 

Anita, hope you're well too and managing your expanding bumpness..sounds like they are keeping a close eye on you which must be reassuring

Meerkat - how was your scan today, hope it went well and that you feel OK

Bookworm, hello and congratulations...your levels are great and it's quite normal not to see much on scan at this stage so don't worry...get lots of rest and relax as much as you can 

C Girl - hope you've had a great holiday and feel well rejuvenated and refreshed  

Hollysox - hope the counselling is going well - It really helps you take some control back again I found last time even if it is hard at first and makes you feel vulnerable - hang in there with it 

Debz, Ellie, Sue, Yonny, Allison Kate and everyone else I'm too forgetful to remember - HELLO !!!

OK here, scan tomorrow, am going to see if they can see if it's a boy or a girl even though I feel a bit guilty about it. My mum says we shouldn't find out...but I think we will  
I'm still tired and a bit off colour, waiting for the pregnancy bloom to come but it looks like it's bypassed me...typical    

Catch up again soon


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Sue - why not join us? I see from your signature block that you're journey's been a difficult one but that it's not over yet. It would be lovely to chat.

Bookwork - so pleased your bloods and scan went well - excellent news on the levels. I know it's difficult but try and relax a little between now and next Thursday. Wishing you loads of luck for your next scan.   

Goldilocks - don't think I could resist the temptation to know if it's a boy or a girl   Hope you get a lovely photo for the album   Perhaps you're just a late bloomer - there's still time for you to bloom honey.   

Meerkat - I hope all went well with your scan.   

Anita - hope you're feeling ok and taking things easy.

Hi's to Ellie, Lorri, Debs, Ultra, Joan, Claire, Yonny, Allison Kate and anyone else I've missed. 

Just back from a lovely break so now have to catch up with all the washing and ironing before I head back to work.....

CG xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS ULTRA!!![/fly]

   

So happy for you! Like others, I can remember when you announced your pregnancy, and yes, it was inspiring! Hope you all are doing well (good weights!!).

Bookworm, glad to hear everything ok with the scan and your levels - sounds like the clinic is keeping a good eye on you 

Meerkat, hope you scan was ok xxx

Anita, hope you are feeling a bit better about the c-section now after the helpful comments here. Hope also that you manage to last as long as possible, but at the same time have a good idea about what is going to happen and when.  

Debz, great news about your weight loss, hope it is continuing - well done!

Hollysox and Lorri, hope your conselling sessions are helping you. 

Ellie, hello to you, good to read your advice on older mums and how they are more relaxed - sometimes I can't believe I managed to cope with my first born at age 21! I'm so much wiser (and older  ) now!

Goldielocks, good luck with your anatomy scan xxx

CG, hope you enjoyed your break - that's the only bad thing, isn't it, having to do washing etc when you get home. I always make sure I tidy the house before I go anywhere so that's one less thing to do when I get back. I'm ok at emptying suitcases but my holiday 'handbag' never gets emptied for ages!! Hope you are ok - do you have a 'plan' now?

Sorry it's so long since I posted my news. (sorry also that this post is going to be a me post from now on!). It took quite a while to get over our trip to Spain where our frosties didn't survive (although it's only actually 6 weeks since we were there). Anyway, we've eventually decided to have one final attempt, still at Ceram, hopefully sometime early next year when a new donor is found (we were already back on the waiting list). We both feel the same about it being our final attempt which is good. I felt much better after making this decision, having found it really difficult to cope with anything before that. But this week I've been really up and down - terrible mood swings! Poor DH! Maybe I'm in need of counselling too.... One thing that may account for it is that our lovely rabbit died at the weekend. He had a broken leg and didn't survive the anaesthetic when they were doing an op to amputate. It's hit us really badly as I suppose we considered him 'our baby'. He'd always been healthy although he was 7 years old and we're going to miss him terribly. So, having thought I was 'back on track' and happy again, looking forward to Christmas etc, I'm strugging a bit now....

Anyway, enough of me, I'll survive - hearing good news on this thread always cheers me up!

Lots of love 
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## bookworm2

oh, Mrs Bunny, I'm so sorry to hear your news. It's so hard to say anything comforting at a time like this, but I'm thinking of you and sending you good wishes. BW


----------



## Hollysox

Mrs Bunny...sending you some cyber hugs honey             So sad to hear your news....  Take care of yourself x


----------



## goldielocks

I'm a late bird tonight, been out on the works Xmas meal - but just caught sight of your post Meerkat - Oh my goodness !!! Congratulations !! How do you feel ?? It never rains but it pours as they say !!! 

I'm amazed and thrilled for you !!!     

Hope the three of them snuggle in tight now...

Some slightly less mega news from me today is that my scan today seemed OK, everything looked normal and they are pretty sure that it's a........GIRL !!! Yikes, I had it in my mind it was a boy somehow

Thanks to everyone for their good luck wishes 

Better get to bed 

XX


----------



## Ellie.st

Mrs Bunny

I'm so sorry about your rabbit - we had to have our cat put to sleep last January so I know how hard it is when you lose a pet.    

Ellie


----------



## Ellie.st

Meerkat

I just about fell off my chair when I saw your news, and my heart is still racing.  I am speechless.     You are certainly not doing things by halves (or should that be thirds!!!).  I hope you are taking it easy (but not putting your feet up as I read  a few days ago that having them higher than your tummy during pregnancy is not good   ).  I am so thrilled for you.  Sending you all lots of    

Love

Ellie


----------



## Ellie.st

Goldielocks
A wee girl - that's lovely.  A perfect excuse to go into pink overdrive now if you want to.    Hope you are taking it easy.

Love

Ellie


----------



## Ellie.st

Hollysox - hope you are feeling a bit better now, and that the counselling is helping.  

Anita - hope your twinnies are continuing to stay put.

Ultra - hope the boys are doing well (and DH's head!).

Debs, CG, Claire, BW, Lorri, Yonny (and anyone else I've managed to miss) - hope you all have a nice cosy weekend and can ignore the rain and gales they are forecasting...

Love

Ellie


----------



## bookworm2

Oh my goodness, Meerkat, that's amazing news! Congratulations! Are you still in shock? That was some relaxing break you and Mr Meerkat went on and it clearly did the trick. I'm so pleased for you.

Goldilocks - a little girl. How exciting. It'll be lovely being able to plan for her now you know. Congratulations.

BW xx


----------



## Hollysox

Meerkat...OMG OMG OMG how wonderful and what a shock eh  

Goldielocks...congratulations on finding out you are having a girl  

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all doing ok....

Well, I think I am going to duck out for a while...I'll maybe catch up soon....Take care and good luck to all...


----------



## ULTRA

wow Meercat- are U STill standing? gOood luck with your tripple blessing nd don't get scared.

gOLDIElocks - a girl congratulations and just in case, not all girls prefer pink.Give me blue any time!

must feed the beanies now. still in  hospital,  both babies lost NEARLY 2 poundS from birth weight. if no gain we cant go home but have to go 2 SCBU.


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Meerkat - congratulations x 3!! Bet you were glad you were lying down   As BW said that must have been some break   Wishing you and your little ones a very healthy pregnancy. When do you have your next scan?

Mrs Bunny - sorry to hear about your rabbit - it's no wonder you're feeling    

We're off to Reprofit in May! So we have a plan... 

Ultra - sorry to hear that you are still in hospital. Wishing you all the very best and hope your poppets put on weight soon.   

Goldilocks - fantastic you can go mad with the pinks and purples   Are you going to tell your Mum or keep the news to yourselves?

CG xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Meerkat! What fantastic news! All that time not being able to get pg, and now 3! How are you feeling about it (besides pleased of course). I bet Ruth is over the moon too! Take it easy and count the days until the next scan!  

CG, glad you have a plan - going in May will give you time to get ready properly and it's a nice time of year to travel abroad xxx

Goldielocks - a girl! Glad everything looked fine on the scan.  

Ultra, hope your little ones put on weight so you can leave hospital and take them home - but even if they don't, they'll be in the best place - you're very good to be posting and keeping us informed! Love to you all xxx

Thanks everyone for the sympathy - it does help. We need to get rid of the rabbit hutch now as it's still in its place and I keep automatically looking out to see Tiger. I'd like to donate it to a rabbit rescue centre as it was fairly new - I'll give the rspca a ring. We're not going to get another rabbit now - we might do in the future. Going to a 40th party tonight so hopefully that will cheer me up (I've even managed to plan what to wear in advance and be happy with my choice, which is very unusual for me!) 

Have a good weekend everyone
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## goldielocks

Thanks everyone, I don't think we'll go too pink mad as they did say they were pretty sure rather than 100% sure but maybe that's just how it works at the moment with litigation etc

Mrs Bunny I meant to say that I was sorry to hear about your rabbit too but I think the shock of Meerkat's news sent it out of my head. Glad you are feeing better about your loss. It's really hard when you loose a loved pet. We have 2 cats and 2 fish tanks. We have lost quite a lot of fish over the last 6/12 and I found that hard enough. Hopefully your current plans will help you manage this change and sadness. You get used to little 4 legged beings being around don't you ?? Good that you have you plans for next year too. I think it is brilliant to be clear in your mind about treatment and what you are doing. It helps put some control over things and I also think it helps you cope with the treatment itself. I was very clear last time that it was my last treatment. We were very lucky and blessed with a successful outcome but I think knowing that the process was finite helped me manage it a lot better than the first time...

Cotswold Girl - glad you're Ok and pleased to hear of your plans. There have been good reports about Reprofit. I understand the dr there is very proactive and thoughtful about us oldies but goodies so I think it's a good choice - May will be here before you know it but it gives you some breathing space to build up your energy. In answer to your question I'm not going to tell my mum so will have to work hard not to let it slip with the she's and female pronouns !!!

Ultra - glad you are well and hope the little ones start gaining weight soon. Hope you're managing to get some rest

Hollysox - totally understand if you are taking some time out. I had a quiet period FF wise after my first cycle as I was just trying to focus on things outside fertility issues and it does help. The boards will always be here when you need them. Sending you lots of 

Bookworm - how are you getting on ?? Let us know when you can 

Meerkat - how are you ?? has it sunk in yet??

Hi to everyone else, off to write some Xmas cards now - Christmas is coming too fast for my liking !!


----------



## yonny

OH MY GOOD GOD!!! MEEEEERKAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!! 

                                   


is that enough smilies!!!!!! Oh I am SO very pleased for you sweetheart! You take good care of all 5 (!!!!!) of you!!!

Goldielocks - massive congrats to you as well sweetie!  Thought of any names yet?

CG!! Fab news that youre coming to Reprofit, even though it hasnt worked for me yet - if anyone can get me pregnant its Stepan, I have that much faith in the man!!!!   

Ultra?? Hows you and your new little family sweetie?    

Hi to bookworm! 

Mrs Bunny, so sorry to hear of bunny passing away! I have two dogs, my babies, both 10, and I know their time will come - doesnt bear thinking about!!!!!   

Hi to everyone else - little bit of me news, off to Egypt for a weeks holiday on Monday and then FET on 21st January!!!
Bring it on!!    
Lots of love to evryone
Yonny x


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Sorry not been on for a while.  Keep getting very bad backache and regular braxton hicks ,so trying to take it easy and with a 10 month old dog and a puppy not always managing it .  

Meerkat- i am totally shocked .  I could not take twins in for months and it still hits me when i buy two lots of clothes.  How did your dh take it?

Ultra-sorry you are still in hospital.  I have a cousin who had a little girl about 3 months ago and she was 33 weeks and they did stay in for a while but it is the best place to be,

Goldielocks-glad the scan went well.  A girl is lovely.  There are some lovely names out there and everything seems to be so much nicer for girls and such alot of choice 

Yonny-hope you enjoy yourselves in Eygpt.  I have always fancied going there

Mrs.Bunny- i have had two rabbits,which were like my babies.  They are such intelligent creatures and would come inside and were more or less house trained.  Both of them caught cancer and we were asked not to bring them around and it broke my heart.  Do not know if i could have another so really sorry 

Bookworm-glad to hear your scan went ok and you are booked in for another one,

Hello to everyone i have missed,  

Ellie thanks for the  info on c-section.  We are in on friday for another scan and to see cons so lots to discuss,

anitaxx


----------



## Jo

This way to your new home girls  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121849.new#new

Love Jo
x x x


----------

